# ? The Hella Big HELLO! - Introduce Yourself ?



## angeleyes

*Welcome to the new NMI social thread! The old one can be found here*​






*Come say Hi! Introduce yourself to others. Have a chat about whatever. This is a thread to share a chinwag and a howdy and get started figuring out what BL's all about ​*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yay !!! New social!!!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Yippidy do da.
Yippidy day.
A new social in NMI today.

(Disney parody i made up.. im a genius lol)

-HOOD

EDIT: BTW http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kebab
Which kebab definition are you referring to angeleyes? lol.


----------



## stardust.hero

Oh boy a new Social. Hai thar .


----------



## angeleyes

Neeeewwwww soooocial!!! 

Tight rhymes HOOD, I'm gonna come at you with something frisky later on this arvo that'll leave you spinning 


I'm talking about these kinds of bad boys:





In Adelaide they're called Yiros, but Melbourne they're called kebabs... Some places would call them wraps. What's up with that?! 


& Hay Star come get kebabs


----------



## aq.

whatever it is looks delicious :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We would call them wraps here in America. %)


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

In Soviet Russia, the wrap eats you.


----------



## Papaverium

In Democratic America, they spell it "rap" ;P


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Which is what I do all day lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing?


----------



## angeleyes

It's 2pm on a Sunday, not meeting up with friends for coffee until 5 so I think I'll get out of bed then.  what's been happening on this fine weekend captain?


----------



## The Doc.

Hey hey hey

Just relaxing this fine Saturday night its 9 o'clock watching the fights on TV with some buds feeling pretty good from this hash.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

4:16am on Sunday right now.
Bored outta my skull.
Sad, waiting for the news to come on at 5 for something to do..
Seriously, who looks forward to watching the news? lol.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

The news can be quite informative HOOD nothing to be ashamed of my friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wrote a lot on my novel last night. 

I am now listening to music and relaxing, trying to enjoy my last Sunday with nothing spectacular going on. From here on out I will be a very busy and sad panda.


----------



## Papaverium

Debating if I should take an unhealthy walk to McDonalds. I know I'll regret it, but my inhibitions are lowered!! please, someone stop me from eating that garbage!!! ><


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> Debating if I should take an unhealthy walk to McDonalds. I know I'll regret it, but my inhibitions are lowered!! please, someone stop me from eating that garbage!!! ><



If you do end up going, just pick up a small coffee. 

Organic %)


----------



## Papaverium

I never ended up going, but I ordered a pizza ._. 
still not so healthy.. lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I ate lettuce and carrot sticks.
lol im so kidding.. i ate meat. MEAT BALLS, BALLS OF MEAT.
they are good for the soul.. thats what the voices tell me anyway.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> I never ended up going, but I ordered a pizza ._.
> still not so healthy.. lol



Well at least pizza is delicious.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ indeed it is Captain.
With sausage and hamburg.
Did i ever mention i like meat? lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha. Same here. %)


----------



## xanaxlaflame

Hey guys new Bluelighter here just trying to meet some new people with similar interests:D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hey welcome to BL 
What are some of your interests?
I'm into downers and by the look of your username you might be too lol.


----------



## xanaxlaflame

Hahah yeah I quite love xanax but I currently have a bunch of etizolam, which i originally got because of the price, but it tastes so fucking candy like that it is really hard to stop eating them like skittles lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol i take etiz too.. not the dissolving ones though.
I've had the Etilaam-MD before but prefer Etizest just plain old tablets, not the new Etizest-MD (although i think i might have a few blisters of them thrown into my next order just to try)

I have been on benzos for the better part of a decade, my dr moved and i got a new one and he took me off my 4mg clonazepam a day.. now im stuck with RC's


----------



## xanaxlaflame

fuck dude i so badly want a prescription for xanax or some benzo. I just got off of 40mg of Prozac for like 3 years so I've been slowly hinting to him that my anxiety is creeping back up and insomnia is forming lol


----------



## Buprenorphine

yellow school bus hahah


----------



## xanaxlaflame

Buprenorphine said:


> yellow school bus hahah


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Morning people! It's a little past 530am here in my location.

Woke up a while ago and am tired as shit but can't sleep.. who knows, maybe if i stop trying ill fall to sleep lol.

Everyone make sure to have a good day today.. it's humpday so if you have a bad day, you're fucked %)
Talk to you all later!

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

Humpday, 8:50pm...

Lying in bed severely smashed, been a hell long evening of trying to make this sound I've got in my head. Got no idea what it is, but it's killer and it MUST be used for the upcoming original to give it a wow factor. 


I think I need billies. For creativity. Let's hope this doesn't backfire and in half an hour I don't whack on family guy and start tearing the fridge apart.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ Damn, you're from the future!

13hrs ahead of me! SLOW DOWN lol.


----------



## angeleyes

Yeah HOOD we got flying cars and shit it's mint ,)

Great progress this evening v happy with what I came up with, how come you were up so early today HOOD got work or something?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Couldn't sleep worth shit.. ended up watching The Avengers and then passed back out for a few hours and woke up and made everyone ham and eggs for breakfast.
Been a good day so far.


----------



## angeleyes

Oh yeah mint well it's about to hit 5 here so I'll have my eggs scrambled, cheers


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Scrambled eggs sent FedEx.. You'll receive in 4 days. Bon appetit lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Howdy everyone


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

How's it goin CH?

I'm sittin here just relaxing.. i pulled a muscle in my ribs and shoulder from having a pretty bad cough the past few days.
Not much a can do, would like to mow the lawn but i just can't push the lawnmower ATM.

What's erry1 up to today?
Hope all is well!

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

4 HOURS SLEEP AND I GOT A BOX OF ROTTEN EGGS DELIVERED TO MY DOOR -.- TY HOOD 


Jks Hahahaha but rest up! lots of billies for a wounded warrior is what the doc usually tells me!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol.

I've got my shoulder taped up with kinesio tape.. shit works wonders for pulled muscles.
First heard of it after my grandfather was receiving physical therapy after a stroke a few months ago 
BUT he is much better and back to his old self, so it turned out ok. He uses a cane now, but he's doing good.
ANYWAYS.. he was having back pain for a while and after the stroke it's been bothering him more. The physical therapist who would visit the house would tape up his back and he would feel better he said (he also uses this stuff called biofreeze, basically like icy hot but only icy lol).. so after he was done with PT I went online and ordered us some of the tape. I've had back problems since my teens so i figured id give it a shot.
Found all different types of ways to tape up different parts of the body online, it really works.. donno why but it does.
I highly recommend it to anyone reading who suffers from chronic pain (or even have it around for acute pain like a pulled muscle like i've got ATM).

-HOOD


----------



## Colonel Contin

Hello everybody.  Figured I'd poke around the new social thread.

I've never heard used kinesio tape.  Do you just slap a patch of it onto the affected area?


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys, how's everyone?
I missed an important appointment today, I'm pretty choked about it, I hope I can reschedule, cause I spent like 200 bucks for this course... :/


----------



## Exosphere

Looking forward to a long and feisty quarrel with my girlfriend tonight... great fucking times.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> How's it goin CH?
> 
> I'm sittin here just relaxing.. i pulled a muscle in my ribs and shoulder from having a pretty bad cough the past few days.
> Not much a can do, would like to mow the lawn but i just can't push the lawnmower ATM.
> 
> What's erry1 up to today?
> Hope all is well!
> 
> -HOOD



I am just planning events for my novel 

And relaxing


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Colonel Contin said:


> Hello everybody.  Figured I'd poke around the new social thread.
> 
> I've never heard used kinesio tape.  Do you just slap a patch of it onto the affected area?



It's a stretchy tape that helps support muscles if applied correctly. There's many different ways to tape up a back and you just need to find the right one that suits your muscles needs (like which muscles need more support than others etc).. for my shoulder i have a combo of the way to tape a shoulder and the way to tape a pectoral muscle that i am using right now.. it stays on for a few days and you can even shower with it, but i get annoyed after about 24 hours of it being on and i rip it off lol.
Look into it, google it. It's new (to me) i donno how long its been around for, but was a great find to help my pain without constantly popping pills (which i like to do tho lol).



Papaverium said:


> Hey guys, how's everyone?
> I missed an important appointment today, I'm pretty choked about it, I hope I can reschedule, cause I spent like 200 bucks for this course... :/



Why'd you miss it Verri? Over sleep or something? Side effect of being nocturnal= daytime is useless lol.



Exosphere said:


> Looking forward to a long and feisty quarrel with my girlfriend tonight... great fucking times.



I donno if you mean quarrel as in fight or as in "great FUCKING times" lol.




Captain.Heroin said:


> I am just planning events for my novel
> 
> And relaxing



Sounds good to me.. im relaxing too, bout to pop a couple benzos and drink a cup of coffee and call it breakfast lol.
You still "dab" wax like back in the day CH?

Talk to you all later..

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

I got to try this tape sometime wonder where to get it where I live? I've never seen nor have I ever heard of it.


----------



## Papaverium

> Why'd you miss it Verri? Over sleep or something? Side effect of being nocturnal= daytime is useless lol.



No HOOD, I went out camping with my roomie, tues-thurs. I thoguht the course was on friday the 21st, but it turned out that yesterday was the 21st. It was completely my mistake, I misread the date. But I called this morning and rescheduled for Sept 12th which is a Friday so Im NOT gonna miss it this time lol.

_~Verri_


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

trainspotter10102 said:


> I got to try this tape sometime wonder where to get it where I live? I've never seen nor have I ever heard of it.



You can order it online.. is there Amazon in Canada? That's where I ordered it from.



Papaverium said:


> No HOOD, I went out camping with my roomie, tues-thurs. I thoguht the course was on friday the 21st, but it turned out that yesterday was the 21st. It was completely my mistake, I misread the date. But I called this morning and rescheduled for Sept 12th which is a Friday so Im NOT gonna miss it this time lol.
> 
> _~Verri_



Nice.. i could use a camping trip. You go in a tent or "new age camping"? lol.
Screw the camper shit, give me a tent and a fire and im happy.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

HdoubleODeezy said:


> You can order it online.. is there Amazon in Canada? That's where I ordered it from
> 
> -HOOD



There is Amazon yes I have never used it before I've never been one to trust putting my credit card number online butabye I need to get with the times and start shopping online all the best things are online. I've always been an old fashioned kind of guy at heart lol even though I'm in my early 20s.


----------



## Papaverium

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Nice.. i could use a camping trip. You go in a tent or "new age camping"? lol.
> Screw the camper shit, give me a tent and a fire and im happy.
> 
> -HOOD



I brought my tent, we stayed at a friends cabin it was really nice. I slept in my tent in the rain, but also chilled in the cabin alot. I prefer tenting myself as well.


----------



## The Doc.

A cabin ahh lucky you I just head out with a cooler of food, bunch of meds, hash oil, water and mabye a tent oh and my dog can't forget ol Toby boy at home he would be upset with me.

Cabins are nice but expensive you need a rich friend with one like you have lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yes I still do wax/hash oil/shatter. %)

It's the best :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nice %)
I remember talking about it in the old OD Socials. Tried it, needless to say.. never again lol. Holy shit i never liked weed really and got attached to JWH-250 since it only works on  the CB receptor (i know you know, but just explaining for those reading who don't know) cuz THC kinda screws with my head.. well, i thought "maybe i've outgrown that phase" and did a dab off a hotplate (this was years ago) and omg i guess i never outgrew that phase and had a crazy panic attack, but was so fuckin high at the same time i didn't care.. was a weird feeling, glad it kinda wore off rather quickly.
Here, there's a meme that fits how i feel about it lol.






PRICELESS!

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Dabs aint no thang lol jk.  i love em too but need to stop because i am noticing my brain slowing down and getting forgetful. I only take a small dab 2- 3 times a day sometimes instead of one ill take a few in a row before bed but still notice being forgetful during the day. When i was smoking a couple points a day of shatter i really noticed these effects and i didnt realize how high my tolerance was until i smoked a 1.5 gram blunt of good weed and felt nothing due to my tolerance being so high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I switch back to hash/weed every now and then so my tolerance can reset

I made a half gram of good hash oil last at least 6 days.  

Now I am just chilling on free weed and some hash until I can get myself more oil.


----------



## Papaverium

Where I live in Winnipeg, Canada, I still have never even seen shatter before. lmao

My city is sooooo out of the times that we just smoke buds and hash all day, occasionally oil. 

I did dabs ONCE.... only once, isn't that pathetic?? lol What kinda stoner am I? xD

I'm always hearing people from other places talking about these dabs, and I feel so out of the loop cause my town sucks so bad hhaha.

Speaking of which, this bong rip is for you guys!!! First of the morn'
Much love BL!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Mornin' Verri.. just so you know, i got rid of my FB again lol.. too much baby mama drama still. I didn't block you or anything. Just taking a break from all the social media BS.

Thanks for the bong rip, asshole.. now im all paranoid n shizz lol.

Erryone havin a good weekend so far? (it is the weekend i think, right?!) I lose track of days, THEY'RE ALL THE SAME.. deja vu erryday getting sickening, need a change of surroundings.

Talk to you all later.
Peace easy says Deezy.

-HOOD


----------



## Papaverium

It's all G, we seem to communicate on BL more than FB anyway  It is where we met eachother after all.

I start school in two days, I'm super nervous. I'm going back to adult ed. to finish highschool cause I;m a drop-out loooooser


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I dropped out too, but got my GED.
I wouldn't call yourself a loser lol, you're very smart for a drop out. As are so many of us, it sucks that society looks down on "our" type of knowledge and the "book smarts" are the only appealing knowledge in the world.


----------



## Papaverium

Truth...

I just got the idea a few minutes ago to copy all of my drug/recovery poetry and publish it, in a few years just to see the progress of my emotions. I think it'd be an interesting read...


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Are you going to continue to write so that you can compare the "new you with the old you"?
Or take a break from writing and read it in a few years and see how it makes you think/react?
Sounds like a good idea, i do that somewhat when i write in wds and then while high.. it seems the wd writings are better and the high ones are more scattered.
In a sober mindset the wd ones sound good, in a high mindset the ones written while on something seem to stick more.
It's odd, like 2 versions of me battling it out through my struggles and reliefs.
I am schizoaffective so sometimes i am a different "me" so to speak, so maybe i should save all my writings/typed freestyles to look at to analyze and maybe understand myself a bit better.


----------



## Papaverium

yeah I do plan on continuing to write. I understand where you're coming from when you mention 2 versions of you battling. I'm a bit different though..

Lots of my poetry is positive, spiritual, philosophical.

But then a lot of it is dark and about addiction and life's struggles.


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I switch back to hash/weed every now and then so my tolerance can reset
> 
> I made a half gram of good hash oil last at least 6 days.
> 
> Now I am just chilling on free weed and some hash until I can get myself more oil.



Oh yea thats a good way to change it up i love the taste of the good ol fashioned water extracted hashish i haven't got that in a long time just butane mafe extracts i make a gram of shatter oil last me a month or more usually. Shatter tastes way better then regular oil though its more refined and easier on the lungs compared to the old fashioned butane extracted "grease" as we call it here. I still smoke weed too it effects me now that i dont smoke so much shatter so i just try not to overdo it with the extracts.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Papaverium said:


> yeah I do plan on continuing to write. I understand where you're coming from when you mention 2 versions of you battling. I'm a bit different though..
> 
> Lots of my poetry is positive, spiritual, philosophical.
> 
> But then a lot of it is dark and about addiction and life's struggles.



I enjoy reading your work (or what you've shared of it anyway).

I myself have my freestyles on BL of course (which i type in 15-20min on average with no buffering process, just whatever flows out lol) 
Than ive got things written in notebooks that seem decent, than a bunch of random papers that i write things down on that i think of and look for paper to jot it down to remember it, but a lot of what i have is scattered thoughts and rhymes that i can't seem to put together perfectly to explain what i mean in a written.. hence why a lot of my thoughts seem scattered when i freestyle too.
I've gotta work on that aspect of my style, i know what i want to say but despite not having a buffering process it still doesn't come out clearly "painted" as the image i'd like to portray in the reader/listeners heads.
If i spent an hour or more on a verse im sure i could come up with some nice stuff, but i prefer freestyles off the head for some reason.. maybe laziness lol.

Good luck in your classes you are gonna be starting.
If you get stuck and need any help for homework type stuff, im here to help you if you wish. I know from all our convos we kinda think alike so 2 heads may be better than 1 if you need me.

Just hit me up in a PM if the occasion arises.

-HOOD


----------



## Buprenorphine

Man that was HOOD!


----------



## Papaverium

HdoubleODeezy said:


> I enjoy reading your work (or what you've shared of it anyway).
> 
> I myself have my freestyles on BL of course (which i type in 15-20min on average with no buffering process, just whatever flows out lol)
> Than ive got things written in notebooks that seem decent, than a bunch of random papers that i write things down on that i think of and look for paper to jot it down to remember it, but a lot of what i have is scattered thoughts and rhymes that i can't seem to put together perfectly to explain what i mean in a written.. hence why a lot of my thoughts seem scattered when i freestyle too.
> I've gotta work on that aspect of my style, i know what i want to say but despite not having a buffering process it still doesn't come out clearly "painted" as the image i'd like to portray in the reader/listeners heads.
> If i spent an hour or more on a verse im sure i could come up with some nice stuff, but i prefer freestyles off the head for some reason.. maybe laziness lol.
> 
> Good luck in your classes you are gonna be starting.
> If you get stuck and need any help for homework type stuff, im here to help you if you wish. I know from all our convos we kinda think alike so 2 heads may be better than 1 if you need me.
> 
> Just hit me up in a PM if the occasion arises.
> 
> -HOOD



I actually just remade my entire FB poetry page because i wanted to take out some of the drug content and make it more of a spiritual page. 
I guess you wont see that now since you arent on fb anymore, but it's all the same poems i already had, nothing new yet.
Newest things Ive written are on my Bluelight Blog. you can chekka if you like 

If anyone else on here is interested in reading my other poetry, you can click FB page link.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Buprenorphine said:


> Man that was HOOD!



Yes, yes it was me. %)
HOOD is my alter ego, HdoubleODeezy=HOOD my alter.
Than there's T-Jae. My name is T.J. so there are a few of me in my head lol.


----------



## Buprenorphine

Your on here on this forum a lot cool stuff =)


----------



## Papaverium

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Yes, yes it was me. %)
> HOOD is my alter ego, HdoubleODeezy=HOOD my alter.
> Than there's T-Jae. My name is T.J. so there are a few of me in my head lol.



Im kinda the same way, lol. Name's Papaerium, but I shortened it to Verri cause it sounds more feminine just to avoid gender confusion  not that it really matters, but I like the way Verri sounds.
And IRL ppl call me Kitty which is still a nickname.
Also there is another person inside my brain (more like the dark half of me) I like to call Fae..

So yeah, I have quite a few egos, lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> I dropped out too, but got my GED.
> I wouldn't call yourself a loser lol, you're very smart for a drop out. As are so many of us, it sucks that society looks down on "our" type of knowledge and the "book smarts" are the only appealing knowledge in the world.



It also sucks that formal education is seen as the only validator of intelligence. One can surely be self-taught and well read.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> Where I live in Winnipeg, Canada, I still have never even seen shatter before. lmao
> 
> My city is sooooo out of the times that we just smoke buds and hash all day, occasionally oil.
> 
> I did dabs ONCE.... only once, isn't that pathetic?? lol What kinda stoner am I? xD
> 
> I'm always hearing people from other places talking about these dabs, and I feel so out of the loop cause my town sucks so bad hhaha.
> 
> Speaking of which, this bong rip is for you guys!!! First of the morn'
> Much love BL!



I feel you there. When I was living on the east coast I was almos 100% pot

I am going to pack a bubbler to join you :D

And hopefully soon I will have more hash oil.


----------



## Papaverium

Captain.Heroin said:


> It also sucks that formal education is seen as the only validator of intelligence. One can surely be self-taught and well read.



YES, I completely agree, and many of us could as well.... I mean look at BL!! There are so many intelligent drop-outs on here lol.
It's so unfortunate that you need a piece of paper stating you are "smart enough" to get a well-paying job in society.

In fact, I laugh at the thought of going back to finish highschool at 22, having only completed a grade 10 education. I will be taking chemistry and the teacher would probably be so confused as to why I understand it so well already.... Hell, I wish i could take Psychology as a credential towards my highschool diploma cause the teacher would be baffled as to why I know so much haha!!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ lol same here.

CH i agree also


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I decided to begin reading War and Peace. I am rather enjoying it so far.


----------



## Papaverium

I bought a few books and haven't even started reading them yet... lol I'm not much of a reader but would like to get into it.
The only things that interest me to read about are sciency stuff, or occult things..


----------



## angeleyes

Last book I read was The Sicilian, love my mafia books


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Come on newbs.. don't be scared to jump into the conversations, even if what you have to say is off topic.

See i just said this right after people were talking about books.. i don't read much so i changed the subject, no one gets offended (i hope).
We're good people looking to just get you all used to the forum and to kick back this and that in the social and shoot the shit.

Don't be scared to say something if you're hesitating.
Been said many times but we don't bite.

We are the coolest of the BLers in here  
That's why we welcome you!

Name a BLer cooler or hotter than HOOD lol.
I'm like butter, im on a roll.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Im pretty cool HOOD 

Im the  dopeman I can smoke a pound in a single bound even when no ones around!
People give me greif for smoking that kief 
I tell em it aint thang i was born to sniff cain and be insane!

Haha not much of a rapper but i tried ill leave it to the experts 

Whats up this fine sunday morning my fellow Bluelight addicts lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Not much TS. . I know you're cool bro.
I was saying I'm the coolest just to be the ass I am whole. Lol word play gotta love it or it won't love back.. back loving leaving people with come backs lol.
Oh shitt (nno I wasn't rhyming, just rambling) I'm on my cell right now cuz my computer is charging. 
I'll be back to kick it in here once it is.
I gotta keep my mind busy on the computer or something today cuz I have a feeling of impending doom aka anxiety and paranoia playing games with my head today.
Talk to you all in a while.

Newbies jump in here, the waters fine!

-HOOD

Edit: check the flow on the first verse of this song http://youtu.be/ntfwVTgrQ2E
It's fire.


----------



## The Doc.

Ha ha i know you were kidding man just giving you a bit of grief.

Hope your impending doom steers clear from you today.

I think im gonna bike ride today i got myself a new bike its pretty nice made for dirt jumping and whatnot so mabye ill try to relive my young days of doing jumps lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

haha my kids were here a few weeks ago and they wanted to go on a bike ride.. i went under my house and got my old BMX Bike (Haro Zippo) it's like 10 years old now lol i pumped up the tires and oiled it all up and was good to go, my kids each have new bikes so we went on a LITTLE bike ride. Damn im getting older (but im only 26!) but i weigh a lot more than i did when i was younger plus i smoke a lot more than i did back then.. i couldn't keep up with the kids! I was the only one who could pedal up the hill but once at the top i needed a break cuz i couldn't breathe and i was tired as hell with my muscles burning the kids were like "you're done already?" i laughed and said not yet but soon.

Have fun on your bike ride.
I need more exercise myself.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Thanks ibe been getting my cocker spaniel in shape having him run along side me but eventually he says fuck you i aint going anymore what's the rush? Lol he'll just stop and slow me down and if hes off leach he just goes off into a bush sniffing around haha he needs to get in shape big time.
I dont smoke i vape hash oil here and there so my lungs aint to bad fourtunatley.
I will probably leave my dog at home today because me and my good friend i met in detox are doing this long trail called the galloping goose its a very long trail 56 kilometres i belive its an old train track turned into a trail too much for a little dog. Its a bit of a drive to get to the trail from my area so ill have to drive my truck then park and ride im not in good enough shape to go down the high way on a bike to get to a place that takes me an hour and a half to drive.

You have a good day too my friend. Its good to get out with the kids you sound like you try to be a fun dad thats awesome.


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys, just woke up how goes??? *tokkkkkkkkes*


----------



## The Doc.

Its a little late for that isnt it?! 
Haha just kidding its Sunday who cares but if it is as nice over on your side of Canada as it is here then your missing out nice sunny day here.
What are the plans today? Well besides getting stoned lol


----------



## Papaverium

Sunny, bit of clouds here, its nice, just got back from an NA meeting,... I'm pretty depressed my bf relapsed today but that's not gonna stop my 32 day streak......
I dont care if ppl call it a "cult" or "brainwashing".... in a sense, everything is brainwashing. 

I like to call NA "Recovery Church" lol, it makes me more accepting of the fact that they use the word "God" and do repetitive prayers and stuff that churches do. I feel more comfortable now that I have my own way of processing the way they say things. Because each metaphor to their own right? I have no religion, if anything I'd call myself Pagan but I even use that term loosely. I do worship the Earth, but I'm not into Wicca casting magick or anything like that, I'm more into Faerie kind, being one with the forest and nature....

lol anyway that topic veered off into a strange direction lol... 

I have no real plans for today other than petsitting my parents' pets cause they are camping. I need to print off some resumes and find a jerrrrb already! lol

_~Verri_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> I bought a few books and haven't even started reading them yet... lol I'm not much of a reader but would like to get into it.
> The only things that interest me to read about are sciency stuff, or occult things..


My novel definitely has elements of science fiction. I don't know if you would like it though. 

I've tried to come up with a general description of my novel but I am afraid it is so vague as I don't want to reveal too much of the plot


----------



## Papaverium

Captain.Heroin said:


> My novel definitely has elements of science fiction. I don't know if you would like it though.
> 
> I've tried to come up with a general description of my novel but I am afraid it is so vague as I don't want to reveal too much of the plot



Well, perhaps I'll look into it...... what kind of sci-fi is it? Aliens, robots, paranormal, etc???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> Well, perhaps I'll look into it...... what kind of sci-fi is it? Aliens, robots, paranormal, etc???



More like pharmacology/medicine


----------



## Papaverium

oooooo THAT sounds like a book I'd be interested in... It is non-fiction though? Or I guess if it has Sci-fi elements then its fictional, but that still sounds kinda cool.


----------



## angeleyes

Papaverium said:


> Hey guys, just woke up how goes??? *tokkkkkkkkes*



You said that at exactly 4:20am my time, Verri knows what's going on 

Captain I'm sure your epic genre-binder will be a killer hit and you can retire on an island, putting varying substances up your nose for the rest of your days.


6 hours sleep + Monday = hits snooze button. Ain't nobody got time for dat!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

When i hit the snooze button.. it puts everyone else to sleep muahahaha! *evil laughter*

Ok im done being The Joker for the day even though my initials are T.J.
Coincidence? lol.

-HOOD


----------



## Papaverium

angeleyes said:


> You said that at exactly 4:20am my time, Verri knows what's going on



Oh hey, I did didn't I? Lol cool. It was 13:20 in my timezone...

It's 4:20  somewhere


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

No its 4:12 somewhere lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> oooooo THAT sounds like a book I'd be interested in... It is non-fiction though? Or I guess if it has Sci-fi elements then its fictional, but that still sounds kinda cool.



It's fictional but it's still plausible. 

I finished reading the first book of War and Peace. Excellent read.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm not a big reader but i'd like to read your novel or at least own a copy to read in the future if i ever get into books.
Be sure to let us all know once it's done.
Will it be a book like hard or soft cover or an e-book?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hopefully both  thanks for letting me know HOOD. I will keep you all posted

I began reading the second book if war and peace.


----------



## jennie76

Captain.Heroin said:


> My novel definitely has elements of science fiction. I don't know if you would like it though.
> 
> I've tried to come up with a general description of my novel but I am afraid it is so vague as I don't want to reveal too much of the plot




Captain.Heroin  That is awesome you are writing a book. I love to read, so if you would please let me know when it is published, I would really like to check it out! The description you gave, pharmacology/medicine, is one of my reading interest.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks! 

I will be working on a description of my novel and once I have it I will share. %)


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

What's up this fine afternoon peeps?
it's gettin hot here. I slept late.. woke up in kratom wds with not enough energy to mix and drink it.. muscled through it and here i am back in deja vu again.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My novel is about two females, who narrowly escaped assassination plotted by government agencies, and as a result became assassins themselves.  It follows their life and chronicles the downfall of the US government, and eventually most of the developed world.  I would reveal more about the plot but it would involve giving a lot of the story away so I'll leave it at this.  

I recognize my novel as containing various different literary genre themes, such as action, romance, thriller, science fiction, mystery, and horror.  I hope to transcend any one literary genre by employing a repetitive cycle of all of the above, and possibly more as I hope to also include historical content/etc.  

Much  everyone!  I hope we're all doing well today.  I know I am.  %)


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Sounds good CH.. makes me wanna ask questions about it.
BUT ill wait for it to be finished and see for myself


----------



## Papaverium

Man, I felt like such a dumbass at school today. My first maths class in like almost 7 years and I couldn't remember friggin' algebra oh man. Hahaha.... at least it'll click in again. I used to be so good at maths, then drugs happened.... ._.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Sounds good CH.. makes me wanna ask questions about it.
> BUT ill wait for it to be finished and see for myself



Feel free to do so!  I'll answer what I feel comfortable answering.  %)

Also, I finished the second book of War and Peace.  It was so good.   I will be starting the third book tonight when I get home. 

I'm also up to 336,500 words in my novel.


----------



## angeleyes

Verri don't feel bad, I'm yet to find many people who have remembered it after they finished school as well. I wonder why they teach half the stuff they do in school. They should really concentrate more on basic maths since that many people can't get that right these days. I watched an episode of NZ Cops called 'RBT' tonight where a man gave police a false birth date and then tried to correct it, he said he was 43 gave them a 1979 date (filmed in 2012) and the cop asked him:

"1979 right?"
"Yep"
"You sure?"
"Yep"
"Cus that means you're 33"
"Oh sorry I meant 1969"
"Please step out of the car sir" 

While I don't condone fibbing identifiable information to the cops (pretty quick way to jail imho) I thought how dumb can you get. Turns out he had an outstanding warrant, who saw that one coming... 8)

& Captain I think you'll be finished one day, maybe, one day 


Who's up at this ungodly hourrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm up.. but its only 11am here.

I gotta either get some more sleep or take some benzos.. i know which is healthier and better for my taper but the question remains, which will i choose? lol.
It's so hard to taper short acting benzos it's crazy. Fuck etizolam! anyone who thinks "its legal, lets do it!" think again before abusing benzos too much.
I used benzos for a legit reason for years and was then cut off and resorted to etiz, the wd is nucking futs!

Anyways, how is everyone else doing today?
Someone send some positive energy my way, i could use it.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm having a good day HOOD.  I was experiencing anxiety and panic earlier but I am doing better now.  

I'm over half way through the third book to War and Peace.  I'm quite loving the eloquent way Tolstoy writes.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Are they big books? You read them pretty quickly if so.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Are they big books? You read them pretty quickly if so.



I am receiving some conflicting information on searching the length of War and Peace

my PDF is at home so I can't tell you what it says

but in the PDF I know it is divided into 15 books and 2 epilogs (each are likely to be as long as one of the books)

I believe that I've covered roughly 450 pages and am half way through book #3

but the Wikipedia says that there are "four books/volumes"??  Very confusing.  

But yes I do read pretty quickly.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I've never been much of a speed reader. Took me 20min to read an article in a Consumer Reports magazine yesterday. Heh.

I write fast but think faster unfortunately-
Anyone ever think of something really cool to write and the thought comes so fast that even if you're writing at the time, you don't quite write fast enough to catch it all down on paper or typed and by the time you try to think of it again.. the thought (in my case, rhyme) is gone?

Drives me crazy when that happens! My mind races and I can't keep up sometimes lol.


----------



## Papaverium

Gerrrd merrrnin NMI!!!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Afternoon for me.. i slept late, surprisingly!
It was like someone saying "Get some sleep today, you won't be getting much in the near future!" lol.

How are the newbs today?
Can i touch the newbs? or only look?

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

aha good morning indeed 4am here mint night out, zzz soon

you can look and mildly initiate the physicals but no groping


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol ok.
thanks man.

It's always that way for me lately.
What i would give for a palm full of newbs..

Ok im off the subject now, don't want anyone uncomfortable.

Get some sleep bro.. I was up at 4 this morning watching the news but fell asleep around 5 and just woke up at 1pm (been up about an hour).
I'm taking this benzo taper bull by the horns!

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I finished the 4th book of War and Peace.  Utterly amazing.

Then I had the pleasure of getting to try acupuncture for the first time today for free.  

I was really impressed with the effect of it.  

I'm going to try to explain how and why I believe it has a positive effect on the patient...

When a human injures themselves (cut, burn, etc) a lot of endorphins and pain signals are released and hence we feel pain.  Pain and pleasure are perceived in the same part of the brain.  So in essence, a controlled puncture with a very fine gauge needle in the ears/hands sends a small tickle of endorphins/pain signals which actually is quite amazing.  I seemed really giddy/happy within a minute and I wasn't expecting anything.  

I felt one in my left ear the most.  I think the reason why they apply so many needles is that they're hoping at least one of them hits the nerves correctly.  I think that the needle is so fine as to not cause damage but merely stimulate the nerves/etc.  

I'd be happy to hear anyone else's opinions/experiences on the matter.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Do you know if it would help stress/anxiety in addition to pain?
You said you felt giddy and happy. Would you recommend for someone with pain and anxiety whilst in a taper?

I've never had it done. My grandfather has but he said it was too expensive and didn't help his back much.
You've peaked my interest with it though.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Do you know if it would help stress/anxiety in addition to pain?
> You said you felt giddy and happy. Would you recommend for someone with pain and anxiety whilst in a taper?
> 
> I've never had it done. My grandfather has but he said it was too expensive and didn't help his back much.
> You've peaked my interest with it though.
> 
> -HOOD



Yes

Acupuncture stimulates endogenous endorphins *

If this is enough for the patient to feel a difference or improvement is going to vary depending on endorphin sensitivity/opioid tolerance, etc.

I definitely felt the effects and I don't attribute it to placebo.  I can stick myself with a needle (and have done so on many occasions)

I particularly felt one that was placed in my left ear, and the sensation was a very mild tickling sensation and seemed to elate me.  

Everyone else in the room seemed to be really chill from it.  It reminded me of an old school opiate den to be quite honest.  

It was free for me by the way  and I'll be able to go twice a week.  %)

The obvious reason why it can't be said it's _proven to work_ is because there's no way to set up a proper control variable (the person is either going to feel the needle in their skin or they aren't).  However I believe it's worth trying at least once if it's available to you.  I'm sure you could learn how to do it at home and order the needles yourself as to save money.

* from wiki



> Some modern practitioners have embraced the use of acupuncture to treat pain, but have abandoned the use of qi, meridians, yin and yang as explanatory frameworks.[23][24] Some practitioners no longer consider the idea of an energy flow to apply.[25] They, along with acupuncture researchers, explain the analgesic effects of acupuncture as caused by the release of endorphins, and recognize the lack of evidence that it can affect the course of any disease.[25][26] The mechanism of action for acupuncture is still unclear.[174] *Evidence suggests that acupuncture generates a sequence of events that include the release of endogenous opioid-like substances that modulate pain signals within the central nervous system.*[174] The use of qi as an explanatory framework has been decreasing in China, even as it becomes more prominent during discussions of acupuncture in the United States.[citation needed] Despite the scientific evidence against such mystical explanations, academic discussions of acupuncture still make reference to pseudoscientific concepts like qi and meridians, in practice making many scholarly efforts to integrate evidence for efficacy and discussions of the mechanism impossible.[26] Qi, yin, yang and meridians have no counterpart in modern studies of chemistry, biology, physics, or human physiology and to date scientists have been unable to find evidence that supports their existence.[n 1][22]



I obviously do not believe in the "qi/yin/yang'meridian" crap.  That's a bunch of shit.  Or, if you will, it's an incorrect attempt to explain why acupuncture helps the people it does.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I finished the 5th book of War and Peace.  :D

Really great novel series.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Happy Sunday peeps.

If you're in the US, i hope you're enjoying the long weekend (what other countries celebrate Labor Day?)
Just sucks that there is no mail tomorrow.
Waiting for a package that now won't be here till Tues. all good tho.

Was having pains (yes again, though not as severe) and took a Flexeril.. Things never worked in my life for me, probably because i was always trying to get high off them smh.
But surprisingly it is working like a charm along with some ibuprofen. Only have 6 left, it's a very old script. Thinking about popping one every AM if im hurting for the next few days. Will be sure to tell my Dr. they actually help and maybe get some more.
Anyone know if a psych can script it? I see him on the 9th.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Hey HOOD its a long weekend here too and the fair has come to town like they do every labour day weekend.
That's good your pain is being touched by those flexeril they never did much to me. Lol I snorted one a couple times and holy fuck did it burn it literally felt like a hole was being burnt through my nasal cavity. Not smart I was a dumb kid at the time withdrawaling from oxy.What are they the 10 mg little house shaped yellow coated pills? I know my buddy used to get the 100mg prescribed for his slipped disc but I never tried it 10, or 20mgs usually put me right to sleep and felt good with heroin or oxy it used to kick start the 'nod' for me anyways. 
I'm sure a psychiatrist can prescribe them bit whether or not they will is another story. They are not very sought after drugs or nothing so I think you have s pretty good chance of getting them prescribed again.


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes
> 
> Acupuncture stimulates endogenous endorphins *
> 
> If this is enough for the patient to feel a difference or improvement is going to vary depending on endorphin sensitivity/opioid tolerance, etc.
> 
> I definitely felt the effects and I don't attribute it to placebo.  I can stick myself with a needle (and have done so on many occasions)
> 
> I particularly felt one that was placed in my left ear, and the sensation was a very mild tickling sensation and seemed to elate me.
> 
> Everyone else in the room seemed to be really chill from it.  It reminded me of an old school opiate den to be quite honest.
> 
> It was free for me by the way  and I'll be able to go twice a week.  %)
> 
> The obvious reason why it can't be said it's _proven to work_ is because there's no way to set up a proper control variable (the person is either going to feel the needle in their skin or they aren't).  However I believe it's worth trying at least once if it's available to you.  I'm sure you could learn how to do it at home and order the needles yourself as to save money.
> 
> * from wiki
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously do not believe in the "qi/yin/yang'meridian" crap.  That's a bunch of shit.  Or, if you will, it's an incorrect attempt to explain why acupuncture helps the people it does.


It doesn't work wonders or nothing but it really helped me relax fully while I was in detox. They would do it a few times a week and we all looked forward to it because it was something to do and it really did help my back a little bit(,even though the first few times I didn't even try to get into it because all I wanted was a gram of heroin in my veins) but if you embrace it you can fall into a little trance and 30 minutes can pass yet only feel like a couple minutes. It was a cool experiencethe only ones who didn't enjoy it were the ones who went in without a open mind


----------



## Papaverium

Doensn't everyone just* loooove* waking up from a drug dream? -.-
Good morning!
And I thought I had some clonaz to pop, turns out I was just sleeping....

_~Verri_


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

TS.. nah they're generic, not house shaped. Same color though but just round.
I snorted them back in the day a couple times too and the thing that sucks more than the burn is how clogged up your nose gets afterwards.
I used to snort zolpidem and that would burn so badly but felt good because as your nose burned you could feel the effects come on, but it didn't leave you all clogged up not able to breathe like cyclobenzaprine lol.
I've even snorted DMAA and holy shit that burns, but instant adrenaline rush lol.

On a side note: i wasn't aware they made 100mg cyclobenzaprine. Is it, or i hope it is.. time released?
-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Yes the burn and the clogged up feeling it was like the powder was stuck up there preventing you from breathing through your nose it did suck what a stupid thing to do looking back and I did it more than once too is the stupid part.
I've never taken a 100mg but I assume they are extended release my buddy got those ones prescribed but with this guy he could have gotten something mixed up he wasn't the brightest guy but he was getting 10mg flexiril and gave me a bunch then he said his tolerance got higher so they put him on 100mg of the same pill I never asked for one though because I didn't like it too much it was good for sleep but that's about it.

One of the worst things I snorted besides that was MDMA especially the cut up white powdered MDMA and I also used to snort percocets all the time lol shit that was a lot of powder to put up your nose at one time and it burned badly. Then one day I popped one instead snorting due to a sore nose and I got as high as snorting 2 pills by taking one orally. Never snorted oxy again after that.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Woke up this morning from about 3 hours sleep and took a piss and had a burning sensation in the area between where your balls meet your leg/crotch area (you know that crease next to your junk on either side) looked at it and its as red as a Coke can and stings and was sweaty and im trying to not embarrass myself too bad here, smelled a little bit.
I grew a fucking yeast infection in 3 hours of fucking sleeping! WTF? Now i just gotta keep it as dry as possible and it should go away.
Can't go to the Dr's for an rx ointment.. anyone else ever had this issue? Would calamine lotion help?
I've had this happen in the same area about 4 years ago so i know what it is.
Seems like it gets triggered when i take a really hot bath- I took one 2 days ago due to aching pains and it helped. Now i have this lol.

(I HONESTLY DONT CARE IF IM SAYING ANYTHING EMBARRASSING LOL, SHIT HAPPENS)

I must not have dried off that area well enough after soaking in the tub. That's the last time i take a bath despite my future aches lol.

Oh and BTW my aches and pains from oxcarbazepine have stopped  Took 5 days of being off it for it to end, and it's halflife is only 5 hours (metabolites must last longer)

Sorry if anyone who read this is like "why the hell would he post this on here?" 
Here's my answer:
IDGAF what people think lol.

Also trying to show the newbs not to be embarrassed about anything enough to not post about an issue they have.

-HOOD


----------



## stardust.hero

That sucks HOOD. I don't know much about yeast infections. It seems like a difficult area to keep dry?? I mean I'm a girl but doesn't the parts that hang down tend to touch those areas and it get a bit unaired and sweaty throughout the day? Despite your best effort? Do you wear boxers? Perhaps those tighter briefs will help keep the areas of skin from touching one another? It seems like keeping it dry and aired out would be the best option. 

In the women's sanitary aisle in drug stores they sell medication topical and oral for Candidia (which is probably what you have) it's a very common form of a yeast infection. I would try that (the anti fungal cream) tied in with possibly an oral OTC and briefs? 

Also I hate night shift. On my days off I need to get things done during the day. When I work I usually get home at 7am so I'll sleep until 3pm. But on my days off I need to stay awake so I can do household tasks. I barely slept last night and I'm dreading everything I have to do today -_-.


----------



## angeleyes

HOOD said:
			
		

> (I HONESTLY DONT CARE IF IM SAYING ANYTHING EMBARRASSING LOL, SHIT HAPPENS)



No shit mate! That is exactly how it is. Fuck embarrassment right off! Good on ya for having a pair and posting what is on your mind.

What is currently going through my mind is not smoking bud. Ever since I moved back here a month ago I've been smoking waaaaaaay too much. Good thing its pretty much been indica dominant strains so I haven't gone all completely crazy, but I'm definitely now feeling a bit 'tired' of it. Didn't smoke yesterday or today and I'm feeling just a tinge of sadness, but I know that is only the lack of buds in my system telling me that. It's all just the biochemistry from not having buds that isn't making me my cheery self again. Can't wait until I'm barely smoking again and I'm happy 24/7 like I usually am. 

Some people may say its ironic and I should have my shit together; well if you don't smoke or see your best friends for 6 months, course anyone would be in the "extra keen" boat that I am in. Ehhhhh. A lot of people will also look at it and go "wow, its only bud", sure there are many people on here with cocaine, heroin and meth addictions so my little bitch here will seem like a drop in the ocean. But dang, guys, I'm not feeling too super tonight! I'm doing okay but a 4.8/10 compared to a usual 7-9/10. Just keeping really optimistic and trying to stay positive that tomorrow I'll feel much better. 


But, enough of my shit, just reinforcing HOOD's point that everyone is very welcome to come and post in here, join dates and post counts count for nothing here; what we care about is Greenlighters & Bluelighters all just getting along and making each other feel welcome. So don't be afraid to chime in your two cents! 


Hope everyone is keeping positive and having a good day/night.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Stardust you have a point.. i do wear boxers and it has been rather hot here the past week and will be until this weekend so i sweat. And my "parts" do touch or if sweaty enough stick to myself lol (in that area too). Maybe I should go buy a couple pairs of briefs just to use until this goes away.
Do you have a generic name for the antifungal I should use? I dont want something with like woman hormones in it or anything.
I hate some cream here that is cardiospermum Tincture 10% (ha funny name) It said for itching, eczema, inflammation and rashes.
A also have some generic ring worm/ athletes foot cream i used for my son when he had a ringworm.
Worth a shot with either you think? Or should i man up and go in the feminine care aisle at the store? 

Angeleys- Why not have a few brews at night and enjoy them for a bit until your smoking weed habit gets the break you want it to?
I dont see any harm coming from it.
Keep your head up bro, i wanna see you at a 9/10 by the next time we speak 

Everyone else doing ok?

-HOOD


----------



## stardust.hero

Woot on 3 hours of sleep I managed to sort my entire garage (complete disheveled mess from moving in  3 years ago..).. And cut the grass. I'm feeling rather accomplished . 

HOOD I'd definitely get just like a 3 pack of boxer briefs the tight fitting ones (so it holds everything in place and from touching) and wear them until this calms down and at the first sign if it happens again. The stuff in the women's aisle for cadidia addresses the itch/burn and combats the infections itself as well. It doesn't have any hormones (you need to have an RX for that). I would skip anything that's not directly made for yeast infections. Topical is probably best for you, like a cream. And trust me nobody at the check out will know what it is or why you're buying it. 

I would recommend this: http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/CVS-Anti-Itch-Cream-Original-Strength?skuId=318718

Also this as it directly combats the yeast infection itself: http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/CVS-Miconazole-Yeast-Infection-Relief?skuId=721062
Obviously you won't use the little egg insert (you don't have a vagina) but it also comes with a cream which contains the same ingredient for use after combatting the internal infection (which happens with women) you don't have an internal infection so you don't need the insert but the cream will definitely help.

Or this if you'd prefer just the tube of topical medication(probably the better option): http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Monistat-7-Cream-Disposable-Applicators?skuId=542647


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh, you mean the crease in between your leg and your crotch

Excess hydration/sweating can cause it to become irritated.  Do you suffer from hyperhidrosis?

___________

So I am now on the 10th book of War and Peace.  It's a really amazing series and I'm looking forward to getting through this series before beginning to read anything else.  %)


----------



## The Doc.

The gooch he means if you want to get all technical haha 
That's what they called it in jackass the movie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's it going today, Trainspotter?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hey thanks for all the help guys!
Didn't know my yeast infection would be so popular lol.
Anyway I ended up getting some lotrimin ultra, butenafine hydrochloride 1% cream.
Pharmacist said it is perfect for that and "jock itch/irritation".
Gonna take a shower in a bit and dry off good and then try it out. 

And CH I only excessively sweat when I'm doing strenuous activities and haven't done much lately. But that area seems to sweat a lot.. ball sweat and plus it's a crease so not much air flow to dry out especially under clothing. 

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Good captain its just pouring rain outside today didn't think it would rain this time of the year so I had no raingear with me I got soaked wearing a T-shirt. Glad to be home and dry. I just got word this court case regarding my dads will is supposed to be coming to a end finally and me and the courts decided my sister and i are going to be getting a good chunk of my dads estate. Now I can have the money to go to university and further my education I'm pretty excited it finally worked in our favour its been a worry having to go through this court battle. 

How are you today?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am splendid. 

I'm about half way through book 10 of War and Peace. So good. So well written. 

I'm probably going to work on my novel later tonight.


----------



## angeleyes

Hows the balls today HOOD?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol..
lathered in ointment, thanks for asking.

How's it hangin for you? 

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

Low and free my friend, low and free.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

haha..

You doing any better today than you were yesterday? You more than a 4.8/10 now?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing?  I'm still on book 10 of War and Peace.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm doin alright.. in the middle of re-arranging my room AGAIN.. god i can't find a way i like it enough to keep it lol.
Do you guys know what a Lovesac is? It's like a huge bean bag but full of foam (kinda like memory foam) instead of styrofoam balls.
I was too cheap to buy a real brand one so i got a walmart brand one called a Fuf. It fucking sucks. It is lumpy most of the time and uncomfortable unless you fluff the 150lb thing daily.. i was stupid and replaced my bed with it.
Needless to say, since ive had it (about a year) i have spent most of my nights on the couch in the livingroom lol.
I keep trying different angles and positions for it and it works, until all the foam shifts to one side and you are on a slant like this / 
I just got a memory foam mattress top thing to put on top of a regular mattress and im trying to figure out how to make it work with this piece of shit.
I donno, ill figure it out eventually but till then.. the re-arranging continues! 

Captain.. slow down on reading, you'll put an eye out 

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ah man that sucks!  

I know I should take a break from War and Peace and get back to writing on my novel.


----------



## angeleyes

So much reading mang, dunno how you do it. You know, we come on here and read, but that is a book, completely different  How long has it taken you to read that series cus I swear you just whizzed through it all in the last couple weeks.


I'm feeling way better than the other day. Today I go to get my phone fixed, they're gonna give me a free new battery or (ideally) a free phone. That'll save me a shitload so I'm absolutely stoked about that. Just gotta stay awake for the next 6 hours (running on 3 hours sleep, can't fall back asleep for some reason) so I don't miss my appointment, but after that it'll be good, phones been out of action for weeks and not having alarm clocks to wake you up or people to message is starting to annoy me. I'm just more shattered about the thousands of funny/interesting photos I lost. (don't gimme that backup crap, only like 1 in 10 people do it ;P I do it for the computer, not the phone... won't be making that mistake again).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It took me about 2 weeks to read Atlas Shrugged and it'll probably take me about 2 weeks all in all to finish up this series.  

I also have another set of books downloaded (pdf or djvu format)... and am really looking forward to them.  :D

I have a work or two from Stephen King, A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking, Gravity's Rainbow, Ms. Macintosh My darling, 
and I downloaded a few other works from Tolstoy

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better angeleyes


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

What's up in the NMI world today?


----------



## The Doc.

Not much another day at work for me busy busy feeling tired and fatigued today for some reason don't know why I slept okay. Feels like I'm in opiate withdrawal when my legs weigh a thousand pounds but I am not sick. Must be the heat or just one of those days.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> What's up in the NMI world today?



I'm doing great.  I had another session of acupuncture, and I finished book 10 of War and Peace.  %)



trainspotter10102 said:


> Not much another day at work for me busy busy feeling tired and fatigued today for some reason don't know why I slept okay. Feels like I'm in opiate withdrawal when my legs weigh a thousand pounds but I am not sick. Must be the heat or just one of those days.



I hope you feel better soon trainspotter


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys, been a day or two, jus'sayin' "hiiiiiiiiiii" :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hellooo Verriiiiiiiii :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Much  everybody!

I've been working on my novel and reading War and Peace still.  %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I finished book 12 of War and Peace


----------



## ozzmotik

you know, to this date, i still have not managed to read warren peace.


----------



## angeleyes

Warren Peace? Can you smoke that?

Monday morning; 8:28AM ......... make it quick, finish me now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm half way through Book 15.


----------



## angeleyes

Captain are you on a reading bender

You know what happens when you go on these


You get all skinny, educated, philosophized and shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

angeleyes said:


> Captain are you on a reading bender
> 
> You know what happens when you go on these
> 
> 
> You get all skinny, educated, philosophized and shit


Indeed 

I'll be back on a writing bender as soon as possible.


----------



## ozzmotik

angeleyes said:


> Warren Peace? Can you smoke that?
> 
> Monday morning; 8:28AM ......... make it quick, finish me now.



you know i'm not sure if you can but you might be able to use that to smoke something else !!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just finished book 15.  I just have the two epilogues. %)


----------



## kittens_mittens

Truely lol'ing
ahh, good ol' reading benders ~


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Sorry i havent been around much.. battling some demons, and losing horribly. If i cant beat em imma join em lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kittens_mittens said:


> Truely lol'ing
> ahh, good ol' reading benders ~


Haha :D


I seriously can't wait to jump into writing full force again.


----------



## angeleyes

Don't join em HOOD, if you can't beat em; belt em.

Super Saiyan Captain Heroin BRAGAHHAGGH!H!G!!H!H!!!!!!!!9000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm on the last epilogue!!  :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I beat em, for now.. reached SS-5! What's that power level? lol
Havent seen DBZ in soo long. Was a awesome show especially during the "Cell Games".

-HOOD


----------



## ozzmotik

the answer is q


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I finished reading War and Peace.  


It was so good!

The second epilogue is all historical philosophy though - but despite that, it was a wholesome read.


----------



## ozzmotik

Captain.Heroin said:


> I finished reading War and Peace.
> 
> 
> It was so good!
> 
> The second epilogue is all historical philosophy though - but despite that, it was a wholesome read.



yes now take a few other epics and do some comparitive philosophy.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Captain is gonna turn into a pirate needing an eye patch if he continues reading at this pace.. like this guy --->


----------



## angeleyes

Goddamn captain, how many pages is that whole series you reckon? Sounds like its a monster read!

I need an eyepatch because I want to be a pirate


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

[video=youtube_share;2e157fSU7Jw]http://youtu.be/2e157fSU7Jw[/video]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Captain is gonna turn into a pirate needing an eye patch if he continues reading at this pace.. like this guy --->



hahaha

such is the destiny of all Captains %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

angeleyes said:


> Goddamn captain, how many pages is that whole series you reckon? Sounds like its a monster read!
> 
> I need an eyepatch because I want to be a pirate



The PDF I acquired online for free was 2299 pages, of which is fifteen books and two epilogs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

And it's Leo Tolstoy's birthday today, and he's featured in the google logo.  

What a coincidence; I had no idea his birthday was coming up.


----------



## coelophysis

HdoubleODeezy said:


> battling some demons, and losing horribly. If i cant beat em imma join em lol.



I feel ya.. heartburn is a son of a bitch


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

hearburn does suck. and it comes along with benzos (which i take daily) cuz of the decrease in muscle spasm of some sphincter or something, allowing heartburn to develop.
I get it almost nightly sometimes the only way to get rid of it is to puke.

Anyways, update on my Y.I., its healing well. it's ~70% gone now and i can hardly tell its there. the good thing is the temp cooled down around here so i get a break in sweating my balls off all day lol. 

The preceding was a pubic service announcement brought to you by HOODs balls.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo people. How's things?  Good, I hope. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hi evey 

Everything good here.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

agghh.. so many threads ive missed while on my little "vacation" (if you wanna call a fight in my own head a vacation lol).
Where to start back off.. ill figure it out.

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

Y'all good HOOD?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Oh wow hood you got BL Ambassador, that 's real ace. Pleased for you. 

Evey


----------



## angeleyes

HOOD's balls were swollen the other week. Evey just came back from a holiday. I can't sleep at 2:52am. Supwitchu?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol.. my balls are fine now thx tho. appreciate the look out.
nah just been goin through a rough patch and its hard to see to type, i have a really bad blown blood vessel in my right eye.. dr said give it a week and i said its been over that lol.
I think im cursed to have crystal blue eyes that look like they're tearing blood. all good though.
Balls are 80% yeast free. going on 90% for tomorrow.
I gotta stop fucking warm bagels.
lol. jk.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope you all are doing well


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carnedelpie: your inbox is full! I have a saved reply for you


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Mornin everyone!
Hope today is a good one for ya! %)

TTYL

-HOOD


EDIT: BTW found my new Welcome to Bluelight GIF:




If it doesn't scare em off, they're a keeper lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am feeling great. 

I downloaded a collection of PDF files for reading.  I am stocked up on titles to read for a while. 

I also researched literary genres more. I believe my novel could also be categorized as "utopian/dystopian fiction" as well as psychological thriller.


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Mornin everyone!
> Hope today is a good one for ya! %)
> 
> TTYL
> 
> -HOOD
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW found my new Welcome to Bluelight GIF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't scare em off, they're a keeper lol.



Hahahaha, Oh, HOOD, you make me laugh. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

CH:I'm not gonna pretend I know what utopian or dystopia is lol..
Explain? 
Or maybe I should google it lol.
Despite what it is the psychological thriller part has me interested %)

Evey:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dys·to·pi·a
disˈtōpēə/
noun
an imagined place or state in which everything is unpleasant or bad, typically a totalitarian or environmentally degraded one.

Aldous Huxley's A Brave New World is allegedly a prime example, though I have not read it.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

ok i get it now CH.. thanks
utopia is the opposite i am expecting.
So basically life in the book is either in a great place or in a horrid one.. never a middle ground.
am i catching on?


EDIT: Found another GIF i like-




lol


----------



## angeleyes

Scarnon peopleeeee  

If there's any LURKERS among us, feel free to join 


HOOD will not be scaring anyone away with his gifs or genitals this week, promise


----------



## Eveleivibe

LoL @ HOOD!

Hows things, angeleyes?

Evey


----------



## thatdruggychick

Well hi there everyone! As long as its not a .gif of genitals I think I'll survive hahaha 

But Captain.Heroin I was curious about this...



> I believe my novel could also be categorized as "utopian/dystopian fiction" as well as psychological thriller.



Now I may just be brain dead for sitting on BL all night.. hehe... but I cant seem to comprehend how it can be both utopian and a dystopian world, how can they co exist with one another if they are complete opposites, perhaps if they were two realms sharing a single time space continuum..  Maybe I am over thinking it?? Haha Always a possibility >.<


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> ok i get it now CH.. thanks
> utopia is the opposite i am expecting.
> So basically life in the book is either in a great place or in a horrid one.. never a middle ground.
> am i catching on?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found another GIF i like-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Yes you are correct 

Well in mine it begins in a dystopian world and then it changes to something that I would call utopian; but it's really all dependent upon the perspective of the reader.





thatdruggychick said:


> Well hi there everyone! As long as its not a .gif of genitals I think I'll survive hahaha
> 
> But Captain.Heroin I was curious about this...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I may just be brain dead for sitting on BL all night.. hehe... but I cant seem to comprehend how it can be both utopian and a dystopian world, how can they co exist with one another if they are complete opposites, perhaps if they were two realms sharing a single time space continuum..  Maybe I am over thinking it?? Haha Always a possibility >.<



You could argue that the world is a utopia for the rich yet a dystopia for the poor

But my book focuses on the massive swing from bad to good and the actions that took place for it to happen.


----------



## thatdruggychick

^I like that it starts as a dystopia... changes to utopia. Its like a societal reversal. Then again in society i suppose it fluctuates, though never seems to hit that Utopian glory. Haha  I like to read. So when did you start this sorted epic if you don't mind my nosiness??:D


----------



## angeleyes

I'm good thanks evey I'm just astonished someone managed to use 'space time continuum' in a sentence let alone on bluelight ahahahahaha I love it like maybe this cake is just a bit killer but that's making me go woah and laugh  good shit druggychick


I like cake

Cake cake cake 


Goodnight frands :D


----------



## thatdruggychick

Hahaha Oh no my nerd is showing!!... and now I want cake angeleyes!  
Gnight Cake hogger :D


----------



## thatdruggychick

Sounds like an awesome book, definitely something I would read!:D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thatdruggychick said:


> ^I like that it starts as a dystopia... changes to utopia. Its like a societal reversal. Then again in society i suppose it fluctuates, though never seems to hit that Utopian glory. Haha  I like to read. So when did you start this sorted epic if you don't mind my nosiness??:D



I began seriously writing on it the beginning of this year. 

I have gotten 348,000 words written so far. 

The first 3 chapters are online if you want to read them


----------



## thatdruggychick

Captain.Heroin said:


> I began seriously writing on it the beginning of this year.
> 
> I have gotten 348,000 words written so far.
> 
> The first 3 chapters are online if you want to read them




First of all congratulations! Thats amazing! and second YES! YES YES PLEASE!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The link I sent you in a PM is chapter 1

Then chapter 2 is called "life is no dream"

And chapter 3 is called "collectivity"

Let me know what you think


----------



## thatdruggychick

I will I just started but gotta reply to this poor soul first but I like the bit that I've seen thus far!




------------------------

Okay I'm on chapter 3 but my cat demands my attention cause he's an ass Haha but I am super digging it! When does 4 come out?? :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thatdruggychick said:


> I will I just started but gotta reply to this poor soul first but I like the bit that I've seen thus far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Okay I'm on chapter 3 but my cat demands my attention cause he's an ass Haha but I am super digging it! When does 4 come out?? :D



I'm currently writing chapter 24

I've only released the first 3 as a preview for when my novel comes out.  

I'm weighing the options of self-publishing a pdf online versus going with a mainstream publisher.  

What do you think so far?

As you can tell, there's a few years gap in between the 1st and 2nd chapter; in chapter 1 most of the characters are drunk and about to go on a private cruise ship.  I don't really inform the reader of that though, as it's meant to built up suspense and stuff

I think you'll like what's to come


----------



## thatdruggychick

Oh snap! Gunna make me wait! I see how you are a haha and I like it! you don't need to really state it out right because it flows and thats all that really matters when it comes to that kinda of thing.  Hmm decided between self publishing to a company is going to be the hardest part :/


----------



## angeleyes

Good morning everyone 

Don't let the editor change a word captain, preserve your artist integrity and don't change nothin for THE MAN 

The corporations maaaan you know?


----------



## thatdruggychick

angeleyes said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Don't let the editor change a word captain, preserve your artist integrity and don't change nothin for THE MAN
> 
> The corporations maaaan you know?




Damn right maaaang! :D They cant change anything well as far as the 1st 3 chapters go they flow, perfect


----------



## Captain.Heroin

haha of course

I'll do editing myself; I'm good with that sort of thing.  

%)


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hows book coming on, CH?

How 's everyone doing?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm tired as hell.. woke up like 5 hours ago (130ish) and was like, ah shit cant fall back to sleep ill order "Godzilla" watched the movie and have been sitting here contemplating sleep (its 630am) thinking ill just have a couple coffees and call it an early night tonight, i donno.
Someone help! im undecided! lol.
 <- love that smiley.
ok done rembling.. *good morning people*

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya HOOD. Coffee won't help you sleep it'll make it worst cause of caffeine in it. One Psychologist, I think Adler, said if you can't sleep, rather try force it get up n do something n try again when you feel more tired. 

Is this a re- occurring thing, not being able to sleep I mean?  If it is have you tried a herbal tea before bed?  Something like camomile n have lavender scented candle or air freshener (good for sleep n also for repelling flies, as they don 't like the smell of Lavender). Maybe a hot bath n exercise. 

Sorry if its a one off or you already know / do this, just thought I'd try help if I can. 

Hope you get sleep soon, nothing worst is there. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Eveleivibe said:


> Hows book coming on, CH?
> 
> How 's everyone doing?



Really well. I've got around 348,000 words. 

I've also been thoroughly enjoying readig many books by different authors as well. %)


----------



## angeleyes

He went on an epic bender iirc


----------



## thatdruggychick

Captain.Heroin said:


> Really well. I've got around 348,000 words.
> 
> I've also been thoroughly enjoying readig many books by different authors as well. %)



Making sure you have enough variety ?? Haha :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Eveleivibe said:


> Hiya HOOD. Coffee won't help you sleep it'll make it worst cause of caffeine in it. One Psychologist, I think Adler, said if you can't sleep, rather try force it get up n do something n try again when you feel more tired.
> 
> Is this a re- occurring thing, not being able to sleep I mean?  If it is have you tried a herbal tea before bed?  Something like camomile n have lavender scented candle or air freshener (good for sleep n also for repelling flies, as they don 't like the smell of Lavender). Maybe a hot bath n exercise.
> 
> Sorry if its a one off or you already know / do this, just thought I'd try help if I can.
> 
> Hope you get sleep soon, nothing worst is there.
> 
> Evey



I was saying i wasn't sure if i was going to have coffee and just stay up the rest of the day and call it an early night tonight, or just force myself to sleep.
I had already done things to occupy my mind (watching a movie, talking on BL) to try to get my mind off sleep until i was tired enough to fall asleep.
I don't need herbal teas lol (no offense) i have fluphenazine, hydroxyzine, promethazine, guanfacine, trazadone (which i hate) and plenty of benzos lying around lol.
I'm sure if i wanted to sleep badly enough i could 

Thanks for the concern though.. but im naturally nocturnal after a full moon so it's a regular thing for me, last one i believe was a week or so ago i think? i cycle with the moon oddly enough i try not to keep track of it though.. it fucks with my head.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> Really well. I've got around 348,000 words.
> 
> I've also been thoroughly enjoying readig many books by different authors as well. %)



That's ace, CH, really pleased for you xxxx

Evey


----------



## thatdruggychick

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Thanks for the concern though.. but im naturally nocturnal after a full moon so it's a regular thing for me, last one i believe was a week or so ago i think? i cycle with the moon oddly enough i try not to keep track of it though.. it fucks with my head.
> 
> -HOOD




Im just always nocturnal.. Should have made my UserName: OneWithTheNight haha >.< random and meaningless reply? Why not  Happy Day BL's!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thatdruggychick said:


> Making sure you have enough variety ?? Haha :D



Well to be honest, I just love reading, and I also like to be able to relate to my work in terms of literary genres (which I am learning a lot about and previously did not care to know much about), as well as making sure that what I'm writing isn't something that was already done by a previous author. 

I could find a few examples of two separate novels where the plot had incredibly similar themes, etc.; but for the most part I'm finding a lot of what I'm writing to be unique insomuch as when you evaluate the philosophical, political, and psychological content, it contains unique ideas and circumstances compared to similar works



HdoubleODeezy said:


> I was saying i wasn't sure if i was going to have coffee and just stay up the rest of the day and call it an early night tonight, or just force myself to sleep.
> I had already done things to occupy my mind (watching a movie, talking on BL) to try to get my mind off sleep until i was tired enough to fall asleep.
> I don't need herbal teas lol (no offense) i have fluphenazine, hydroxyzine, promethazine, guanfacine, trazadone (which i hate) and plenty of benzos lying around lol.
> I'm sure if i wanted to sleep badly enough i could
> 
> Thanks for the concern though.. but im naturally nocturnal after a full moon so it's a regular thing for me, last one i believe was a week or so ago i think? i cycle with the moon oddly enough i try not to keep track of it though.. it fucks with my head.
> 
> -HOOD



Speaking of antihistamines; every time I use an antihistamine now, I don't entirely enjoy how I feel the next day.  While on it, I become overwhelmingly sedated and drowsy; and I find there's no middle ground with taking less either.  

So now when I have a histamine release and what not, I just ride it out


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

thatdruggychick said:


> Im just always nocturnal.. Should have made my UserName: OneWithTheNight haha >.< random and meaningless reply? Why not  Happy Day BL's!



You seriously remind me of another BLer. Wont say her name for privacy sake but its like you're the same person lol.. there's MY random meaningless reply. %)

-HOOD


----------



## thatdruggychick

Captain.Heroin said:


> Well to be honest, I just love reading, and I also like to be able to relate to my work in terms of literary genres (which I am learning a lot about and previously did not care to know much about), as well as making sure that what I'm writing isn't something that was already done by a previous author.
> 
> I could find a few examples of two separate novels where the plot had incredibly similar themes, etc.; but for the most part I'm finding a lot of what I'm writing to be unique insomuch as when you evaluate the philosophical, political, and psychological content, it contains unique ideas and circumstances compared to similar works




That is awesome! I write, though I always get stuck about 100-150 pages in... so I have a million unfinished wannabe novels.... But I am also a ferocious reader, and a harsher critic >.< But I am even more curious as to how your story develops I love those aspects that people take for granted in a book. Not even realizing the pure ingenious design of what has been layer out before them in such a manner they don't even recognize it for all the parts that do go into it!  Very excited! x.X Hahaha :D


----------



## angeleyes

You little Stephen Kings and your writing benders 8) 

My love and appreciation for ABBA & the Beatles grows errrryday  Music is a beautiful gift to the world IMHO!


----------



## Eveleivibe

angeleyes said:


> You little Stephen Kings and your writing benders 8)
> 
> My love and appreciation for ABBA & the Beatles grows errrryday  Music is a beautiful gift to the world IMHO!


I love the Beatles. 

Evey


----------



## thatdruggychick

angeleyes said:


> You little Stephen Kings and your writing benders 8)
> 
> My love and appreciation for ABBA & the Beatles grows errrryday



I love when My posts F up... But There is something to enjoy from every genre! music is life  Its a need in my everyday life! >.<


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo people, morning n hope you're all doing well n looking forward to the weekend. Are any of you doing anything nice? - or just planning a chill out weekend?

Evey


----------



## Colonel Contin

Is it the weekend already?  Oh my.

I've been wandering and wondering, are the antisocial permitted to post in the social thread?  And... are informational posts permitted, or strictly social posts?.. how about the asymtotal anecdotic? (that's not a real thing)

Anyhow, I've been on here for a number of weeks and have yet to really "meet" anybody, and I was never "Welcome[d] to Bluelight!", though I've continuously felt welcome.  Sooo... I figure I'll post up in here for a while.  This is now my official electronic streetcorner.  Welcome to Bluelight :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Colonel Contin said:


> Is it the weekend already?  Oh my.
> 
> I've been wandering and wondering, are the antisocial permitted to post in the social thread?  And... are informational posts permitted, or strictly social posts?.. how about the asymtotal anecdotic? (that's not a real thing)
> 
> Anyhow, I've been on here for a number of weeks and have yet to really "meet" anybody, and I was never "Welcome[d] to Bluelight!", though I've continuously felt welcome.  Sooo... I figure I'll post up in here for a while.  This is now my official electronic streetcorner.  Welcome to Bluelight :D




No informative posts allowed-
Social talking is permitted, however NOT to be taken lightly-
Children should not be witness to some of my posts, with laces in their shoes-
I would like to inform the community on a non informative basis, i had the shits yesterday-
I am currently awaiting the mail delivery truck, he has mail in it-
That should cover it, basically i am just messing with you and you can talk about whatever your heart desires-
On that note, here's a well over due:

Welcome to Bluelight Colonel Contin!






-HOOD


----------



## Greyhounder

Hi Colonel, new here too and mooching around on corners. Funnily enough the weekend is also beckoning here on the other side of the pond and although the party has yet to start the fridge is full of beer and crisps and the vape plugged in and warming. Just gotta get my arse out of work, walk the dog until knackered and away we go...
Wags, Greyhounder


----------



## The Doc.

Welcome to the site colonel
Nice name by the way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Eveleivibe said:


> Yo people, morning n hope you're all doing well n looking forward to the weekend. Are any of you doing anything nice? - or just planning a chill out weekend?
> 
> Evey



I'm just relaxing, about to keep reading.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya CH. Did you have your book published ?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Eveleivibe said:


> Hiya CH. Did you have your book published ?
> 
> Evey



Still working on it. It should be another few months. 

Would you like to read the first 3 chapters?


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> Still working on it. It should be another few months.
> 
> Would you like to read the first 3 chapters?



I think we all would CH:D 
I think it sounds fascinating


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> Still working on it. It should be another few months.
> 
> Would you like to read the first 3 chapters?



Yes sure. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I dont wanna see the first three chapters.. i wanna wait until it is a completed masterpiece of high quality of CH's brainpower.
Keep the book cookin CH.. many of us are interested as you can tell.

When completed, sell the SOB lol, don't be giving people free e books and stuff (although i know you would just like to get your work out there and seen) but you deserve more than just the respect from writing a novel, you gonna charge people money to be able to read it (personally i think money is pointless, BUT you can't live without it in this world).

I know you know how many words youve done, but how many pages about does that translate to (so far)?
Guessing it depends on font type and size but probably 1,500? for your 350,000 words so far, am i close?

-HOOD


EDIT: and on the topic of having a good weekend, i am so far


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's likely several hundred pages (xerox siZe with 12pt font) to over a thousand (smaller page size)

I'll send you links evey and trainspotter 

EVEY !!

Your inbox is full and I can't send anymore messages let me know when you've cleared some space and I'll send you the links


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> I dont wanna see the first three chapters.. i wanna wait until it is a completed masterpiece of high quality of CH's brainpower.
> Keep the book cookin CH.. many of us are interested as you can tell.
> 
> When completed, sell the SOB lol, don't be giving people free e books and stuff (although i know you would just like to get your work out there and seen) but you deserve more than just the respect from writing a novel, you gonna charge people money to be able to read it (personally i think money is pointless, BUT you can't live without it in this world).
> 
> I know you know how many words youve done, but how many pages about does that translate to (so far)?
> Guessing it depends on font type and size but probably 1,500? for your 350,000 words so far, am i close?
> 
> -HOOD
> 
> 
> EDIT: and on the topic of having a good weekend, i am so far



That's awesome man 

I actually can estimate page number by looking at an Ebook I made for a real book (standard sized pages)

Ok so this book I made an Ebook for had roughly 191 words per page

At that rate I have 1821 pages

So it's likely when I make it, that it'll be xerox sized pages, or at least something bigger than the book I used as a reference

In standard xerox pages and 12pt Georgia font, it totals up to 507 pages

So I guess 507 pages, 12pt Georgia font xerox pages with standard margins

And I think I am about a third of the way done with writing it - so I hope to get about 1500 pages when it's all said and done.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Awh sorry I'll get emptying. 

Edit: inbox is free slightly - but be quick it get filled up quickly
Mores the pity hahaha oh to be popular :D

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

i lasted a whole 5min in the lounge!
i so do NOT understand that place.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha 

It's ok HOOD

You did good

And evey I will send you a pm soon


----------



## The Doc.

Haha its basically another dimension where nothing anyone says has any purpose yet everything has an underlying meaning at the same time if that makes sense? I don't know I'm stoned all I know is they don't like Canadians


----------



## Eveleivibe

I may start hanging out round the Lounge.  It's actually quite funny in there LOL...  It's nice to have to something light-hearted and not serious now and then.   

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Indeed %)


----------



## coelophysis

Eveleivibe said:


> It's nice to have to something light-hearted



Lol that is the most misleading description of the lounge.

Post at your own risk, heh.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Lol I went in and didn't know what side was up or down. 
Didn't know if I was supposed to start a fight to fit in or just allow myself to be called a peon and leave.. I chose the latter. 
It's like it's own language going on in there, people are fighting but yet getting along whilst doing it.
*mind fuck*

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You should have told DWE off for calling you a peon


And honestly they're just jealous of your Ambassador title.


----------



## The Doc.

Whats a peon? Lol
DWE is a big horse in heat IMO I would ignore him.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Laika said:


> Lol that is the most misleading description of the lounge.
> 
> Post at your own risk, heh.



Hiya. How  are you?  Not seen you in awhile. Hope you're doing ok. 

Evey


----------



## coelophysis

trainspotter10102 said:


> Whats a peon? Lol
> DWE is a big horse in heat IMO I would ignore him.










And dew would be a bit more akin to a pony imo tbph iirc..


----------



## Eveleivibe

WOW that's ace how you've done that. 

Evey


----------



## The Doc.

Laika said:


> And dew would be a bit more akin to a pony imo tbph iirc..



Haha thanks but you know I had to look up all those acronyms on google so I should have just looked up peon too lol I'm an old soul not up to date with internet slang whatsoever tbph hehe now I can use that and sound cool It even took me a while to figure out what IMO meant  lol
The sad part is Im almost certain your older than me and more up to date with this kind if stuff. My family always makes fun of me cause they say I'm like a 50 year old but in a 22 year olds body.

And your right a pony is better suited for dew.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I attempted lounge again.
This time in their native tongue. 

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Yea good for you HOOD your right that made no sense to my rational mind so I think your well suited for the lounge.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm having a hard time right now

But on the good side I am at 360,418 words (I wrote over 12,000 words in about 2 hours)

Reach the speed of pain....


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm having a hard time right now
> 
> But on the good side I am at 360,418 words (I wrote over 12,000 words in about 2 hours)
> 
> Reach the speed of pain....



What's going on CH? Your in pain? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm having a hard time right now
> 
> But on the good side I am at 360,418 words (I wrote over 12,000 words in about 2 hours)
> 
> Reach the speed of pain....



Nice one. Get better soon. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Anyone miss me?


----------



## The Doc.

I did  good to see you back HOOD


----------



## 900rr Rider

What's up everyone. 
New here, just wanted to check in. It's 9:30pm on Tuesday where I am.  
How is everyone?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

trainspotter10102 said:


> I did  good to see you back HOOD



Thanks man.. 24 hours was a tough one lol.
I'm just mad i lost my Ambassador "powers" (i cant fly or see through walls anymore  )


----------



## Eveleivibe

Oh HOOD I'm so sorry.  You were doing ace as well. It's good to have you back. You make me laugh n are entertaining. Maybe they'll give it you back in time. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I hope so Evey.. i really enjoy welcoming new members, and just because i dont have the magic *Ambassador* title any longer shouldn't mean i should stop welcoming people.
Just means i dont NEED to do it lol.
So newbs, when you get a Welcome to Bluelight from me.. consider yourself special, you are a "chosen one" 

Good to be back tho it was only 1 day.. hopefully no accidental fuck ups for me.
They do need to start taking into account we ARE human and make mistakes.
I hadn't had an infraction since 2010 and got one in march for something extremely stupid
now this one which i ratted myself on, i shoulda kept quiet lol. Thought i was doing the "right" thing for an Ambassador, turns out.. i fucked myself.

Oh well, no use crying over spilled fuck your self, just get up and do it again.
I mean learn from it and never repeat.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

That's the best way to think. I won't say "ace" lol 

That's what I do, anyway. I've never been Ambassador but I welcome people because I love to help people n I love BL. I stopped for awhile as I was struggling with suboxone n personal stuff. But I've started again now. 

It's lovely that you're still going to do it, as I think you've a way with people n are fun - which will attract people to Bluelight n to want to stay here. 

Evey


----------



## The Doc.

Keep your head up HOOD

Its all good in the HOOD


----------



## mcopus82

U all seem really cool. I hope I get to know all of you someday the way you know each other. Plus the wealth of information on here is awe inspiring.  Congratulations to all of you who have contributed.  This is a special place on the vast chaotic mess known to all simply as the internet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mcopus82 said:


> U all seem really cool. I hope I get to know all of you someday the way you know each other. Plus the wealth of information on here is awe inspiring.  Congratulations to all of you who have contributed.  This is a special place on the vast chaotic mess known to all simply as the internet.



Thanks!  We are all really cool.


----------



## mcopus82

And u seem to be the coolest ch. Your obviously an incredibly wise man.  I always enjoy reading your posts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks!  

I'm having a great day myself, just been reading and relaxing.  I'll probably get up to some writing later tonight if I can get the right flow going.  %)

A few days ago I wrote over 12,000 words in 2 hours


----------



## mcopus82

Holy shit. The creativity was flowing strong in you. What style of writing is your favorite both for reading and authoring


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Morning peeps.

Hope all is good in your HOOD 






-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

How's it all going?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mcopus82 said:


> Holy shit. The creativity was flowing strong in you. What style of writing is your favorite both for reading and authoring



dystopian fiction (my novel, my favorites)


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Morning peeps.
> 
> Hope all is good in your HOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -HOOD



Lol @ gif!  Hope you're doing ok. 

Evey


----------



## Crackedview

My first post:

Hello everyone I am Crackedview. 
I don't remember when I joined, but judging from my username it was sometime in spring or so. I have been learning a lot of useful information from these forms. So thank you to everyone. I will probably start posting more often now.


----------



## angeleyes

Hey Crackvedview & welcome, don't be afraid to join us here or in other threads around BL 


Scarnonnnn everyone?! This thread has passed the quarter mark a page ago, which is pretty cool considering the social thread before us; was like almost 3 years old before it got maxed. So yeah! But we're the cool crew so that's fine.  Any newcomers like Crackedview don't be afraid to chime in and make new friends in here.


----------



## mcopus82

Captain.Heroin said:


> dystopian fiction (my novel, my favorites)




Very cool man. U ever read the stand?


----------



## coelophysis

HdoubleODeezy said:


> I hadn't had an infraction since 2010 and got one in march for something extremely stupid



So you mean you hadn't gotten one since March..


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

yeah but before that one it was 4 years
what are you getting at?


----------



## coelophysis

Oh nothing, sour puss


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

whats that mean?

nevermind: urbandictionary'd it.. you just trying to get me going.

Anyways.

Fuck it, whats up people?





-HOOD


EDIT: And Laika i have no prob with you, so i wont let you get to me.. as far as im concerned, we're cool.
unless you wanna let me know otherwise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Crackedview said:


> My first post:
> 
> Hello everyone I am Crackedview.
> I don't remember when I joined, but judging from my username it was sometime in spring or so. I have been learning a lot of useful information from these forms. So thank you to everyone. I will probably start posting more often now.



hey *crackedview*! I hope you enjoy the site 



mcopus82 said:


> Very cool man. U ever read the stand?



The Stand?  I'm not sure I've heard of it.


----------



## mcopus82

It's a Stephen King novel one of his old better pieces.  You would like it I'm sure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you for the recommendation!  I'll download a pdf of it and I'll surely give it a read.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

You n your reading CH.. lol. how do you even have time to BL?
no doubt tho, reading is good for the mind.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Made it a year at Bluelight today. I'm so incredibly pleased 
Never thought I'd make a month xxxx

Edit: yea Laika's lovely. I've chatted with him a few times n he helped me with some links, nice decent bloke. 



angeleyes said:


> Hey Crackvedview & welcome, don't be afraid to join us here or in other threads around BL
> 
> 
> Scarnonnnn everyone?! This thread has passed the quarter mark a page ago, which is pretty cool considering the social thread before us; was like almost 3 years old before it got maxed. So yeah! But we're the cool crew so that's fine.  Any newcomers like Crackedview don't be afraid to chime in and make new friends in here.



Lol too right. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Where my people at?

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

I'm here HOOD 

I'm always lurking in the shadows even when you think I'm not watching, I'm there 

How goes it buddy


----------



## angeleyes

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay macarena!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo peeps!  Good AFTERNOON!

How's it all going?

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm good. Hope you're all doing well also.

%)

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

I'm doing good I'm at my lawyers office right now with my sister picking up our check finally from my dads estate. His girlfriend delayed the process as much as she could but now she has to pay up. Today was the deadline and what do you know she waited till the last second to pay us the money the court awarded us. My father only died back in January 
His girlfriend is a Dumb bitch lol pardon my French.
 My dad is probably rolling over in his grave knowing a bunch of his money went to me and my sister despite taking us out of his will and  that we also payed a percentage to our lawyer to contest his will 

My dad hated paying lawyers so dad if your able to see me I'm holding up the middle finger just for you Hahaha its a good day for my family now I don't have to think of my dad or his girlfriend anymore!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Werd.


----------



## Eveleivibe

His gf sounds a right evil b****. She sound have given that money to you n your sister straight away. I'm glad you've f inally got what's owned to you both. Was wondering about you over that xxxx

Evey


----------



## The Doc.

Thanks eve yea its all over but now I just gotta calm my mom down she wants this and that and a brand new car  I said I'll buy her a used car and she flipped her shit saying she wants a brand new car lol its never ending the stress. My trucks only 4000 dollars and it's really nice and reliable. I don't understand my mom she thinks every large sum of money is unlimited she is really really bad with money.

 I want to go to school and get a job where I'm not breaking my back and miserable. I don't know anymore she makes me and my sister feel greedy for not buying her a BRAND new car. Uhh what was a happy day is now turned to shit with my mother talking suicide again.
Whatever I've got to Start thinking of myself I spend so much money on my mom I support her buy her food pay her rent what more can I do I don't know why she would call me greedy for not buying her a expensive car. Its not like I got that much I got enough to put me through school and that's it.


----------



## Dr.Daddy

What's up y'all? I'm new to this site. It's pretty trippy man.


----------



## Dr.Daddy

Your mom should want you to finish school over having a "new" car. I've got a wife and 3 kids and I am working on my psychology degree...school's no joke bro. Super stressful. I should have gone before having kids


----------



## Eveleivibe

My.Daddy - welcome to Bluelight.  Great advice there that you gave TS. I totally agree. 

Trainspotter - My advice is to think of yourself. No disrespect but I feel that your Mam is being out of line. Had this been lilvibe in her 20s getting a sum of money, I would not expect any of it. I'd want her to do what she wants with it to be secure n happy in life. I can't drive due to visual impairment but if I could I'd not expect her to buy me a car. The fact you are offering to purchase her a second hand one is very lovely, kind n thoughtful n she should be grateful.  You clearly think of others but yes it's time, in my opinion, that you thought of YOU!  

Most jobs / careers expect a degree these days so I would go for it. Maybe open up a bank account for study n put some of the money in thar. Suggesting that because most universities (well not sure about Canada) expect you to pay fees per year / semester as opposed to whole upfront at the beginning of the three years. 

You'll need living expenses (if you plan on giving up woek / going PT during this time) stationary, books etc etc n so if you were to do that you 'd know where you were. 

Also my advice is BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL how you handle it - especially with being an addict (I don't know what your thoughts are on always an addict, former addict n what-not so I'm speaking general) encase your addict brain tries to temp you back to H. I HAD £4,600 in savings of which is gone due to addiction n stupidly. Please don't make the same mistake. 

I'd sit your Mam down n explain your feelings n how you 've always wanted to go back to studying (maybe easier said than done ) and that you don't wish to spend lots of the money n use it wisely. If this is difficult, could you write her a letter?  That way she can read it in her own time , process it n then you could both discuss it. 

Evey


----------



## RooBear

Hi all!! Brand spankin' new here!! Browsing the net cuz I couldn't sleep.. Found some quite humorous threads here and then some informative ones that I am hoping (cross my fingers and toes) will be able to give me some advice and insight into some questions and concerns!! I look forward to b.s. & getting to know new ppl!!!


----------



## Runtoparadise

Hey guys, another new gal.

Looooong time lurker & this sites never let me down with info.

Chronic pain patient with a luuurve of opiates.

Could any scientific ppl pls check out my "help ketamine infusion. etc" thread? 

Look fwd to chatting,

Rtp


----------



## The Doc.

Dr.Daddy said:


> Your mom should want you to finish school over having a "new" car. I've got a wife and 3 kids and I am working on my psychology degree...school's no joke bro. Super stressful. I should have gone before having kids



Hey Dr how's it going today

Thanks man I know eh? I mean I don't know why she's acting this way she isn't normally this greedy sounding but this is really tearing me apart I mean its my mother
But yea I got to think of school I have big dreams for my future I tell you and nothing is going to get in the way. I need to start thinking of myself but I do feel like a greedy prick because of the way she's acting but whatever I know I'm not I mean if I go to a fast food joint I automatically buy dinner for two(me and my mom) I got o the grocery store I think of my mom and no matter what I make sure she's taken care of.  Glad to hear you guys think I should go through with education that makes me feel better but I just hope my mom gets over it she made me so down last night when I should have been happy wouldn't even go out to dinner with me to celebrate so i stayed home by myself and ate a TV dinner. Oh well I'll go out to a nice dinner with some friends or take this new lady friend i met out somewhere nice. 

Have a great day guys and girls
Thanks for the support


----------



## The Doc.

Runtoparadise said:


> Hey guys, another new gal.
> 
> Looooong time lurker & this sites never let me down with info.
> 
> Chronic pain patient with a luuurve of opiates.
> 
> Could any scientific ppl pls check out my "help ketamine infusion. etc" thread?
> 
> Look fwd to chatting,
> 
> Rtp



Hey I'll go and see what I can do for you.

Welcome to the site


----------



## caitir

*Introduction... kind of lol*

Hello all. I'm new to BL. Well I have been reading from this website for years and it has given me some of the best advice and more drug related discussion help than any other place on the web. I thought it was about time for me to chime in. As per me being new feel free to send me a message and ask whatever question you may desire... you can ask but I may not always answer  Also I heard a quote way back in highschool over 10 years ago... something along the line of there is no such thing as a stupid question, just a stupid answer. Anyway I'm off for the time being and I look forward to hearing from some of you. Have a great night all


----------



## angeleyes

Hey Caitir you're absolutely right there is no such thing as a stupid question  Welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## Buckem

Hey what's up guys! Brand new to BL and not sure what the hell I'm doing. I've googled BL forums for a while now to find info on certain drug and non drug topics. Figured I might as well sign up.


----------



## Buckem

It's - "there's no such thing as a stupid question, just stupid people who ask them." Lol that's what I heard when I was in HS. No offense go you. You gotta ask questions that's how we learn right? Who cares if we look like a fool or a genius, doesn't matter. The guy who never asked ends up not knowing. Now I need to think of my questions, like how to really use these forums and shit. Booyah... Strength and honor


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> You n your reading CH.. lol. how do you even have time to BL?
> no doubt tho, reading is good for the mind.
> 
> -HOOD



I have a very problematic recurrence of insomnia


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

ah, that blows.
I have problems with sleep too, i tend to be nocturnal.


----------



## Eveleivibe

I would not like having insomnia. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha, yeah, it's not that great.

Last night I began writing the beginning of a new chapter, and it's a dream sequence.  It's very enjoyable to write this.  I have lots of ideas and am rolling along nicely.

I'm also * in love * with someone new in my life, and that is going very well too.  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone is having a spectacular day just like me :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'M SUPER! 
Thanks for asking! lol.

Keep the positive vibes up people, im feelin em.
Enjoying life ATM.. not high, just content 

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Things are fine thanks. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Anyone (from the US) watching football today?
If so, who's your team?
What game/s you gonna watch?

I'm a Broncos fan.. yeah even after last years Superbowl 
Have been a fan of them since I was 7, never plan on changing up.
BTW I'm from New England and yes i get a lot of shit for not being a Patriots fan lol.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm watching movies with my buddy today; no football 

I am feeling kind of hungover (drank a bit last night)

 to everyone !!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Happy Sunday peoples!  Hope all is good. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thank you evey!!! You're so sweet %)


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Whats goin on in NMI today people?
Lets get this fashizzit opened up and have a party!

**GREENLIGHTERS WELCOME**

Don't forget.. BYOS (Bring.Your.Own.Substances.)

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hehehe 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

How you doin Evey?

We don't talk much, probably cuz we got off on the wrong foot back then.
Hope all is good in your hood.

Every city has a ghetto and every ghetto has a 

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

I don't know HOOD there aren't really ghettos around here I mean there's that one house with a really shitty paint job but that's about it.


----------



## angeleyes

Sounds good to me can't say I know many people who crack it for living in a shitty suburb

So long as they stay over there doing their thing not fucking with my ride I'm pretty kewwwlll with them


BYOS? Sounds like clever initials that means hoods shout fuck yeah cheers m8 :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol

Party has started..
Whos else is coming?
(i love word play)

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Let's get high


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

On what tho? 
I just got some great acid faxed to me. 
I'll share 

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hahaha nice one, HOOD!

Evey


----------



## The Doc.

Do you think that's a thang to me?


----------



## angeleyes

Faxed acid bro homagawd the cartridges full get ya fucked with the visuals homagawd I swear cuz I heard it off my mate's brother's karate instructor's former gardener's landlady's daughter who full checked me out that one time and screamed out the window how she wanted me so bad


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

trainspotter10102 said:


> Do you think that's a thang to me?



Nothin aint a thang bro. Nothin at all.


----------



## Eveleivibe

So how's everyone?

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Recovering from that party lol.

Nah in all seriousness, bracing for a storm today.
Usually dont get storms like this around this time of year but its been warmer than usual.
Lots of wind already, so if i aint on today....-NO POWER-

In case that happens, everyone have a good one.






-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

My friend I made you a loincloth to cover your privates when clothes are a rarity in the imminent nuclear wasteland you're about to inhabit


----------



## The Doc.

May have No power eh hood? Dam that sucks its pretty calm so far here in BC today just cold. Do you get many storms up where you live?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I never ended up losing power but the cable, phone and internet went out a few times for "routine maintenance"..
Decided to take a day off from BL.

I'll be back later tonight most likely.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm having a great day


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> I never ended up losing power but the cable, phone and internet went out a few times for "routine maintenance"..
> Decided to take a day off from BL.
> 
> I'll be back later tonight most likely.
> 
> -HOOD



Did u have a storm????

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

a little one for like a half an hour lol.. last time i listen to my mom about the weather.
Even though the weather channel agreed but it just happened to miss my area despite a few showers.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's it hanging gang?

I've been having the most amazing past five days :D

I'm about to have a blast in a few more days %)


much  to you alls


----------



## angeleyes

Low and to the left %) Friday arvo here got the place to myself tomorrow night gonna kick back have a couple mates around and catch up with our old mate Jack Daniels :D 

Tell us Captain what have you been up to?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm doing excellent.  I'm in love  (oooh, I'm a believer...)

and I'm about to be reunited again in a few days

so in the mean time I'm book binging.  It's quite enthralling really.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

CH will be the first of us to go due to a book OD.


----------



## angeleyes

Stephen King would be proud of Captain's reading benders 

But that sounds good mang


So keen for tomorrow ahhhhh shityeah gonna be a mint saturday fellas I'm telling youse I'm keen as a bean


----------



## RooBear

Hey hey hey..

I know I have posted somewhere in this thread before.. But back.. Well.. I got a quest and just cuz 

Just to clarify, this thread is to get to know ppl, introduce and in a way b.s? Or do u have to go back to a question concerning medicinal purposes? 

I'm bored and just wanna chat.. Joke.. Whatever!! Insomnia has not been nice tonight... And since everyone I know is lame and sleeping  .. U all get stuck with me


----------



## angeleyes

Yo dude 

This thread is just for talking about general stuff to get to know some more members in a general social sense if the focus forums seem a bit too full on. It's chilled & some pretty good people come through here.


----------



## RooBear

Thank u very much for clarifying that angel eyes!! 
I wanted to post in the lounge to just chit chat, but apparently I'm not cool enough, still being a greeny  hopefully one day soon!! Until then, guess u all will have to put up with me 

Side note.. Can anyone tell me how to edit my profile? I tried to search with key words, looked thru FAQ/trouble shooting, what have u and no luck!! Keep in mind, I'm on an iPhone via internet, not a bl app, if they have one?

Ty in advance!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> CH will be the first of us to go due to a book OD.



indeed

my eyes will pop a blood vessel from multiple day long reading binges

there'll be a clot/stroke as a result or something bizarre like that

read responsibly


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ lol..

Sorry aint been around much in the past 24hrs, my son is here.
Yall miss me? lol.

Be back sometime later or tomorrow.
Till then, take it easy peeps.

-HOOD



RooBear said:


> Side note.. Can anyone tell me how to edit my profile? I tried to search with key words, looked thru FAQ/trouble shooting, what have u and no luck!! Keep in mind, I'm on an iPhone via internet, not a bl app, if they have one?
> 
> Ty in advance!



I'd help but im not too familiar with the mobile site.
When i go on it all i do is check recently posted in threads lol.
Sorry man.

heres my best shot.. can you go to "request desktop site" on your browser and then zoom into the upper right corner of the screen and look for the link called "settings" and tap that?
Then from there on the left side of the screen there will be links to edit certain things as you scroll down (if zoomed in a bit) and "edit profile" should be one of them.
good luck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I miss you HOOD 

You sound like an amazing dad


----------



## The Doc.

Hey how is everybody doing today:D

Its thanksgiving weekend here yay eating turkey today gobble gobble.

Long weekend too I get Monday off work so that's sweet.

So sore today I did a 10km run yesterday with my dog and it dam near killed us both. Ha my pup passed out on the grass right when we got to the truck haha now my legs and back hurt so bad. Haven't gone for a run in along time but have been doing the treadmill a bit while hitting the gym so I was confident I could do the 10km trail we have  around one of our lakes. It was a nice sunny but cool day, perfect for running.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am having a great day trainspotter 

My buddy is about to be over here.


----------



## RooBear

Hum diddy dum diddy hum dum dum... Yep... That kind of day...


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Wuzreallygutwityalltoday?


----------



## The Doc.

Great to hear captain and how bout you HOOD? I'm not following you? Haha


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I kinda said "whats really good wit yall today?" in jammed together syllables lol.


----------



## The Doc.

Oh I see haha I'm still rolling around from thanksgiving weekend and just chilling at home. Never eating turkey again! Haha nah I'm kidding turkeys awesome. Same with stuffing,mashed potatos, gravy, ham, and homemade buns.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I've been hanging out with my buddy for a while and we are having a great time 

Resting my eyes from reading for a break lol

Read Responsibly


----------



## The Doc.

Nice what are you guys smoking some cannabis extracts? Some DXM? Hehe Jk yea its a lazy day for me today I was just thinking it would be good to go for another 10km run with my dog but my legs and back are so sore I don't know if I would make it. Ahh screw it i think I'll do it and hit the gym afterwards pump some iron %)
Mind over matter captain, mind over matter


----------



## Euphorogenesis

Someone tell me why everyone is so nice to each other on bluelight. I am used to nothing but trolls trolling trolls on the parts of the internet i used to frequent.


----------



## The Doc.

Because we are just that cool and welcoming

If you don't like to be nice and welcomed then go to the lounge when you have 50posts. 

But for the most part on the other sections everybody is great with each other we are a close knot community.

How are you today what brings you to Bluelight? :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am dabbing shatter :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am dabbing shatter :D



And I.. am not. lol.
Sobriety or pretty close to it (or i guess you could call it getting clean) fucks with my head more than drugs do!
There's an excuse for me as a loose pussy to use. 




Euphorogenesis said:


> Someone tell me why everyone is so nice to each other on bluelight. I am used to nothing but trolls trolling trolls on the parts of the internet i used to frequent.



We're not ALL nice *evil laughter*






lol.


-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Your getting clean HOOD? Is that what you mean?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Clean of the things I can.
Opiates - done with (even kratom)
Benzos- just trying to lower my dosage for now. But would like off them in the long run. 
Beer- wanna give it up so bad but every afternoon I trick myself into having a couple. 
So I guess "kinda" clean. 

-HOOD


----------



## RooBear

Crossing my fingers.. Hoping others will do the same for me! Would appreciate it much.. Now the reason..

Have a dr appt next week. Going to talk to them about changing my meds, wether it be mg change or diff prx.. I have been on oxycodonw 15mg, 4x day, for almost 2 yrs. it used to help with the pain, but not anymore ;(

Have tried most of everything out there for pain mgt, so we will see what steps can be taken. They tried to tell me 15 was the highest mg that comes in the codone, but I have read that is not true. I take 2 of mine to take the edge off, hoping roxi's will be what I need and be prescribed! 

Any who, just need as much positive vibes as I can!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am proud of you HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Thanks CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had a couple of beers myself


----------



## angeleyes

As a fellow beer enthusiast I know that feel HOOD. Keep up the good work bro wishing you the best over here.  

Fingers are crossed for you too Roo!! Deadset keep up the positive vibes you'll smash through it guaranteed, positive psychology can change EVERYTHING. 


& Here's cheers captain, hope the book is going well man :D


----------



## The Doc.

Holy shit you guys have got to slow down on that beer your all out of control obviously. Beer is bad for you Mkay 
Ha I kid I kid i shouldnt be one to talk with all the 26ers of cheap tequila and kegs of beer I have pounded back in my lifetime.

 CH cannabis extracts and beer must have you flying eh? Last time I did that I ended up at an "Iggy pop" show with no pants on, out in Denver Colorado. Not a very good time if I must say so.


----------



## Smoky

Congratulations Hood!
I'm so glad to get off the opiates.

I might need Neurontin for my spinal nerve pain problems. I might not be totally clean then, if I take gaba stuff.. unsure of what to do. I have some big decisions to make. Heroin took everything from me. I know that as long as I don't put any full opiates in my system I should be okay. I don't like Neurontin for fun, so It might not be an issue.

I'm meeting with specialists soon.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Good luck bro.
Let us know how it works out. 

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

I don't see a problem with you taking gabapentin that stuff is not very recreational anyways smoky. I have bottles after bottle of it at home I've never bothered taking because it didn't work and well it never got me high like opiates did. I never knew people used it as a recreational substance until I came to BL and and saw people's stories about using Gabi's to get high.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

There's a ceiling dose with it tho and once you reach it, it's no longer effective and then all you have to look forward to are the Wds coming off it to try something else.
Been there myself. 
But YMMV. 
-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Clean of the things I can.
> Opiates - done with (even kratom)
> Benzos- just trying to lower my dosage for now. But would like off them in the long run.
> Beer- wanna give it up so bad but every afternoon I trick myself into having a couple.
> So I guess "kinda" clean.
> 
> -HOOD



Nice one, HOOD!  That's ace!  Proud of ya. 

Evey


----------



## Smoky

Thanks you guys for advice above on Gabapentin. I have a bottle of it for nerve pain, and it did help with heroin withdrawals, but I don't like the way it makes me feel, certainly not like an opiod. It just makes me want to lie down when I don't want to - but it helps calm the nerves in the neck from disc compression. 

Last thing I need is withdrawals through from a med I don't like. If it's something I need to build up to work consistently due to a capp I am not so sure. 

I heard Valerian is used for nerve pain. It's a general nervine, meaning a substance that has a tonic effect on the nerves. Maybe I'll try that first.


----------



## RooBear

I have gabapentin 600 mg that I am SUPPOSED to take 3 times a day, but your right smoky, it makes ur feel useless. The first time it was prescribed, not only made my crps worse, but made me feel like a zombie. Got off it for a cpl years, my mom gets it too. One night, just could get anything to help, popped one, and I asked for my old prx back. I only take them if I know I will need em and it's only usually at night to make my body relax. 
Sending positive vibes your way that you find what you need!!

Side note, I personally, have known anyone to go thru withdrawls of it, I just now that once it wore off, the nerves that were being blocked from letting the person know they were in pain, came back. Sometime feeling worse, since they weren't used to it...


----------



## Smoky

Thanks so much Roobear, 

Yeah, that's the dosage, especially with Gabapentin 3x a day vs Lyrica.  You're right. I had to take it 3x a day for withdrawals. 
I tried Lyrica also, some time ago … and it made me feel manic and very itchy -- then there was a crash, following a rush of sorts. Both rather up and down for me and don't really help with pain, just calm the nerves in the neck, with a rebound. Hood, you and others have persuaded me to 'stay away' 
Thank you,  It's not worth it, maybe in emergency like herniations.  

~ Smoky


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Smoky i didn't mean to persuade you into not taking it.
Just wanted to let you know what _could_ go wrong.. not that it 100% *will*
It helped me A LOT. (Until my dose reached its peak and then it blowed)
Who knows, you might not get wds from it like i did.. everyone's different.
I just happen to have a very addictive personality (shit i could get hooked on ibuprofen, not really but you get what im saying)

Do what ya gotta do IMO bro.
If you do end up reaching the ceiling dose and it is no longer effective, at least your doctor can help with the wds by providing comfort meds.
Mine didn't but he's an asshat lol.
Ended up on opiate comfort meds when i kicked them tho, so he's not that bad a guy.

-HOOD


----------



## RooBear

-hood

What mg were u up to a day? I was told I can take upto 5k.. Yeah.. That's what I said 5,000 mg if my nerve is bad or or tolerance goes up.. I'm pretty sure, personally, it would throw me I a coma. But then again, I'm a buck-0-2 soaking wet.. 

And the reference of getting addicted to ibuprophen, I get what ur saying and totally feel ya on a few levels. I don't get physically addicted to things, and  not saying that in a conceited way, dr has ran test.. Any way, I sometime become antsy from bored one ect, then when I find something I like, I do it for a while, then I get bored, and move on to the next thing.. But if nothing there, it sucks cuz I have chronic back and leg pain, but I get thru it.. 
I think it's more of a mental addiction to whatever at times cuz I like it's something I can do and control, since I'm not able to do much of anything anymore.

I so hope that all my words came put sincere, I say it with love and that I didn't offend anybody.

Fucking auto correct!! There are a few words that may not make sense above, plz bare with me on em..


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

3,600mg was my "top" and where it stopped working for me.
I weigh just over 200bs so about twice as much as you.. im not fat though lol just broad and "full".


----------



## RooBear

I get it, my hubby is pushing 3 bills but is all muscle, with a love hump (pot belly) which I LOVE!! That's what I notice dirst about him, then his face and it was love at first site.. Married on our one yr anniv from the day we kissed  sorry a lil off topic.. I'm just happy I found the 'one' who supports me in everything. Have it be a hobbie to my med intake. He kicks ass all the way around.

We call ppl who are not necessary fat/obese, but still 'full' like u say.. We call them 'fluffy'. Since our daughter is built like him, don't want her thinking she is fat 

Even tho I'm thin, thank u Graves' disease u stupid asshole, I take 1200 at night and if it bad thru the day I'll take a 600 in morn, then a 300 or 600 depending then 1200 at night. But the next day I feel like a zombie border line hung over from it. I personally don't like the film I feel on my brain, but could just be me. I'm a bit of a control freak with my body and when a drug wins the battle for a day, I get a lil pissy


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Thats good. Glad for ya. Just wish i could be gifted someone who can understand me and deal with my baggage and bullshit i give unintentionally. lol.


----------



## RooBear

Sorry, re edited my post, so I didn't add a reply after mine, cuz I know it's against the rules.


----------



## Smoky

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Smoky i didn't mean to persuade you into not taking it.
> Just wanted to let you know what _could_ go wrong.. not that it 100% *will*
> It helped me A LOT. (Until my dose reached its peak and then it blowed)
> Who knows, you might not get wds from it like i did.. everyone's different.
> I just happen to have a very addictive personality (shit i could get hooked on ibuprofen, not really but you get what im saying)
> 
> Do what ya gotta do IMO bro.
> If you do end up reaching the ceiling dose and it is no longer effective, at least your doctor can help with the wds by providing comfort meds.
> Mine didn't but he's an asshat lol.
> Ended up on opiate comfort meds when i kicked them tho, so he's not that bad a guy.
> 
> -HOOD



Thank you Hood for your sharing experience, it's been very helpful. And you were on a high dose. That would have been difficult, w/o comfort meds.
 I spoke with my roommate and he disclosed that the Neurontin really messed him up. He was on it for alcohol withdrawal, high doses. I'm going to try without for a while. I've been reading a lot about it on the net and blue light of people's experiences. Just cos it's not scheduled, from what I've read.. people are having pretty bad withdrawals. If I do decide to use it for nerve pain, I'll only take it when I have huge flair ups maybe, then tolerance won't build.. (if that will even work). 

~ Smoky


----------



## RooBear

Smoky.. 
Good call at the end of ur post about only using it when u have flair ups. 
I only take it at night, to help ensure I don't have crazy pain while laying down and a nerve get pinched ect.. Only position comfy for me is 45 degrees at all times.. 
When I ask to have a new subscription, I noticed that I got tired versus numb/zombie. So in turn, I take that instead of my sleeping pills. In a way it's been a god send, as I don't have night tremors as many times a month as well as my sleep walking has stopped significantly. 
I say if u are gonna see if it will work for u, start in the late afternoon/evening when u know u will be home. In ase u get drowsy etc.. Good luck!!!


----------



## Smoky

Thank you Roobear! 
Btw, I relate to certain positions being uncomfortable. I sleep on my right side or back only as all the stenosis resides on left side of spine.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Where's everyone at?
I'm freezing my balls off. Not on purpose this time either. It's cold.
lol

-HOOD


----------



## Smoky

I'm here, stuck inside today.. pain up to a 10 8(
physically, but tomorrow could be better. 

Wish it was cold here too hot for Cali.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm in New England.. its gonna go below freezing tonight lol.
Fuck and i forgot to charge my car battery.. had a weak charge the other day and i said before it gets too cold imma charge it.
I gotta go to the pharmacy in the morning, and the psych on Tues. Hope it starts. I'll charge it tomorrow I guess.
Damn, why do i think of that at 11pm but not when i was outside earlier next to my car? lol

-HOOD


----------



## Smoky

Yikes! 
That is freeeezzzinngg ass! 
I just put a new battery in my little car 2 days ago…  Every time I stopped it I had to have it jumped. Finally took care of it. Such a relief, although it's Sunday night and I have a ton of stuff I'm thinking of to do tomorrow myself.
Procrastination is a biggie of mine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yes I am flying high from the shatter, and the book is going well.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Good to hear CH 

And Smoky, i try to not procrastinate but sometimes thinking of all the things i need to do makes me get nothing done lol.
I have so much shit i should do that i dont get shit done 

Hope everyone had a splendid weekend!  
Cuz it's over now..  haha

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes I am flying high from the shatter, and the book is going well.



Ace 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Eveleivibe said:


> Ace


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hahahaha Morning, HOOD!

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Good Morning


----------



## Smoky

Good morning, good afternoon and evening .. depending on where you are!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ how'd your 49ers do last night? lol.
I been a Denver fan since i was 7.. sorry had to rub it in.
Manning deserves that record though, and just think.. he beat it and there is still half a season left!
Lets see how high he can raise the bar.

You guys didn't play badly tho.
Gotta give ya credit for that.. they are a lot better than they used to be. For sure.
Wait.. are you even a football fan? lol.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Im guessing smoky is not very interested in foot ball HOOD lol most women are not. But I could be wrong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have over 385,000 words on my novel. %)


----------



## Smoky

Hey hey Hood, Train. 

Ha! Trying to be nice to Sf? lol We didn't play badly? haha jk.
 I know a little about football but am not on the up and up, lately. 
Slowly getting back to recreational stuff…. Kinda pushing myself to do things. 

Been on phone with my new insurance co for an hour. Oh boy - quite a mess. 8(

Captain! That's awesome! 

~ Smoky


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks! 

I'm loving my novel, and simply cannot wait to keep writing on it


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Mornin erryyone.
I go see my psych in a little over 2 hours.
Fun times  lol.

Talk to yall lata.

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Good luck with it, HOOD xxxx

Evey


----------



## Smoky

Yes, good luck Hood! 
I've had psychs for a long time.

I am making appointment now with specialists myself… 

~ Smoky


----------



## RooBear

Just wanted to say my morning started how horrible!! Between the cold weather and not having meds ;(

Then when I went to my dr appt, she refilled my regg meds (including my oxy 15's) and knowing how the weather has been treating most her other patients, asked if I wanted to try morphs again to help keep ahead of pain!

Then went to my daughters dance class tonight. This is her 4th class and most these kids have been dancing for a while now. Teacher put her in front and told the rest if they get lost, to watch her, since she knows all the moves!! Not necessarily that she can do the moves with perfect technique, but knows the steps!!

To say the least, it ended on a FANTABULISTIC note!!! 

One proud mama right here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hope it goes well HOOD


----------



## soMETHingactIVe

I hate cold weather myself it hurts I can't move when it's too hot though I think opiads keep your body warm or atleast make you think so. I liked them at one point but they put weight on me.


----------



## soMETHingactIVe

I would like to read this novel


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

WELL.. got discharged from my psychs office because "I continue to use drugs not prescribed to me" thats fucked up,
He knew the only thing was etizolam and that im off it now. Only thing is, i asked for cymbalta because it helps my aches and pains, and somewhat in a good mood.
My mistake for being honest by telling him i tried it for a few days and it seemed like it helped a lot of my problems.
He closed his laptop and said "I no longer feel comfortable treating you" and anything i would say to him he would ignore me and say it again "I no longer feel comfortable treating you" whatta dick. i wasnt seeing him for drug addiction, i was seeing him for panic disorder and schizoaffective disorder.. that the reason i havent been on much, been too busy in my own thoughts and drinking and trying to find a new dr that takes the coverage i have, finally found one of my old dr who was once treating me for pain management and would take me back and help me out but no pain management this time, i agreed,
So here i am, fucking sick and tried of that psych playing doctor when hes only a NP. He looked me right in the eyes once and said "you know a lot, maybe too much about medicines for a patient BUT i know more than you. Whether you think so or not" i said "I never said i knew more about anything than you, do you feel threatened by my knowledge?"
lol
Glad that BS is over.


I'll be around.
Take it easy peeps.

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Sorry to hear that hood that's too bad. 
 Im Trying to get my mom into a new psychiatrist because hers stopped seeing her 6 month's back and she is right off the deep end again. It's so hard to live with when she just isn't rational.

All the best HOOD


----------



## Smoky

So sorry to hear that Hood. 

I have moderate schizoid also, I took a test once. Low on most axis II disorders, although high on schizoaffective and some narcissism (on dad's side), but worked a lot on that one. Glad I'm not a borderline.  I'm seeing a doctor this Thursday and might ask for Cymbalta also. I have been thinking about it for a long time for my spine problems. 

Also, we do have the right to change doctors. I was assigned to someone under new insurance that I didn't want to see, she had horrible reviews on line and was not a type of specialist I needed. I called blue cross right up and switched to someone else, pronto! 

BTW: Maybe he knows more from learning about meds, but I bet he doesn't have the experience like you do.


----------



## soMETHingactIVe

I just got myself off of my pain meds it was awful I never quit any thing before I thought I may die the cramps omg and my eyes were so sensitive to the light for the first two weeks. Good luck


----------



## The Doc.

soMETHingactIVe said:


> I just got myself off of my pain meds it was awful I never quit any thing before I thought I may die the cramps omg and my eyes were so sensitive to the light for the first two weeks. Good luck



Congrats you must be one tough bastard to be able to quit that shit we all know its not easy.

Hope you can find ways to replace the void in yoir life left by painkillers and better ways to deal with your pain


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Anyone wanna waste an hour of your life?
Here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpVTORX_ifk lol its so fucked up.

-HOOD


----------



## soMETHingactIVe

*Replace the void*

Well that's a tough one actually I have bounced back and forth from the more hyper side of life to the pain pills and they actually made me kinda gain weight it was pure vanity that got me off of them I've lost almost all the weight now thank goodness and getting back into my normal size 5-6 I know it's shallow but a funny thing with women is that they will suffer pain to be beautiful QUOTE=trainspotter10102;12659442]Congrats you must be one tough bastard to be able to quit that shit we all know its not easy.

Hope you can find ways to replace the void in yoir life left by painkillers and better ways to deal with your pain[/QUOTE]


----------



## angeleyes

Hope all my peeps are having happy days


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I am.. I'm on a new (well new to me) anti depressant called Tieneptine. Look up how it works and youll see why my day is good 

Talk to you all later, im sure ill be on
Take it easy peeps 

-HOOD


----------



## mureceptors

*hi*

Hi I'm new and have no clue e ho w this s work s
Can u help me o u t s. Bit?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Afternoon people!

How's erryones weekend going so far?
Where im at we set the clocks back an hour tonight.
I love it.. more dark out than light! WIN.

Keep it goin eezy my peeps.

-HOOD



mureceptors said:


> Hi I'm new and have no clue e ho w this s work s
> Can u help me o u t s. Bit?



I replied to you and let it sit for a day or more and you never got back to me..
If you still need help just post in here, one of us will help you out.
Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Smoky

Hope everybody is having a good weekend wherever you are in this vast wide moving universe of life. 

Welcome to November!


----------



## The Doc.

Hey smoky and HOOD :D I'm good November is sure here I'm freezing. Did everyone have a good Halloween.


----------



## Erikmen

Smoky said:


> Hope everybody is having a good weekend wherever you are in this vast wide moving universe of life.
> 
> Welcome to November!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Smoky,
> I wish you a great November as well!
Click to expand...


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

My son dressed up as a fairy  i had a good laugh though.
Daughter went as a Vampire Queen.
They got a lot of candy, so they're happy and that makes me happy.
Only thing that would make me happier is if they'd brush their damn teeth more! lol. (from all the sugary treats)

I personally did nothing for Halloween, just chilled. I was cool with that tho.

You do anything special Doc?

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

soMETHingactIVe said:


> I would like to read this novel



I will let you know when it's being published.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Is it done being written and proof read and ready for publishing already?
If so damn you're quick CH.

Hows errybodys morning today?
Tis' Hump Day so I shall fuck the day.. up somehow.

Keep it goin as easy as HdoubleODeezy my peeps.

-HOOD


----------



## angeleyes

Got some shit going on but I hope everyone is doing good


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

angeleyes said:


> Got some shit going on but I hope everyone is doing good



Who's ass do I gotta stomp to make the shit you're going through stop? 

Hope shit gets better for ya broski. 

Ttyl

-HOOD


----------



## Smoky

Me too, lots goin on with work and medical appointments, but I'm getting through it… and my perspective is changing somewhat which is progress for me. Taking care of my issues today in healthy ways for the most part. 

Although,  I must stop drinking caffeine in the morning. I feel like I am going to drop and have 2 more jobs tonight. 8(

Thanks for creating this thread -- great place to check in on occasion. Much care and affection to everyone out there today. May y'alzz life be filled with laughter, love joy and peace.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Is it done being written and proof read and ready for publishing already?
> If so damn you're quick CH.
> 
> Hows errybodys morning today?
> Tis' Hump Day so I shall fuck the day.. up somehow.
> 
> Keep it goin as easy as HdoubleODeezy my peeps.
> 
> -HOOD



Haha, nah, I am still writing. I just know it'll be published one day.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Well.. im on my way to church.
lol who am i kidding.
I'd walk through the doors and catch on fire.

Hows erryones weekend so far?

Mines been blah.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm struggling pretty hard.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

What's the matter CH?
We're all here for ya.
We the NMI fam.

-HOOD


----------



## sandyargo

Just arrived in town. Got Alzheimers and Lymes, forced to use Black Mamba coz i cant grow my own weed. Anyone help me move my first post into the proper synthetic cannabis forum, pls. 
Remembrance Sunday driver.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

sandyargo said:


> Just arrived in town. Got Alzheimers and Lymes, forced to use Black Mamba coz i cant grow my own weed. Anyone help me move my first post into the proper synthetic cannabis forum, pls.
> Remembrance Sunday driver.



PM a mod and they might.. ill go look at it and see if i can figure out where it goes and suggest it to a mod, though they have the final say.

Did you not want it in Neuroscience and Pharmacology Discussion? That's where it is now.. where would you like to see it? Or what do you want to be discussed in the thread (basically just trying to find out where it should go).. if you wanna talk about other drugs, maybe ask to have it moved to BDD? or OD?

I let the moderators of that forum know of your post in here.. gave em a link straight to it.
It's up to staff now.

hope i helped.
Welcome to Bluelight! 

-HOOD


----------



## MelodicLogic

alright people, registered ages ago but never said owt. 
dunno if this is the right place or what, but im 26, english, and a diaz addict/alcoholic. 
3 week ago i od'd on 750ml of gin, benzos and about 5 beers, and woke up in intensive care after being in a coma/on a ventilator. 
managed to stay sober for 9 days, then flopped, not doing that good.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

MelodicLogic said:


> alright people, registered ages ago but never said owt.
> dunno if this is the right place or what, but im 26, english, and a diaz addict/alcoholic.
> 3 week ago i od'd on 750ml of gin, benzos and about 5 beers, and woke up in intensive care after being in a coma/on a ventilator.
> managed to stay sober for 9 days, then flopped, not doing that good.



You should check out The Dark Side for some support.
Seek out advice from herbavore or neversickanymore, both great guys.

Here's a belated Welcome to Bluelight! 
Keep ya head up soldier 

-HOOD


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm struggling pretty hard.



Hey captain did you have a relapse on buprenorphine??


----------



## MelodicLogic

nice one,
thank you


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

MelodicLogic said:


> nice one,
> thank you



You're welcome.

If you need any more help around the site, dont be nervous to ask.. we were all new once.


Hows the rest of my NMI family doin? 
CH you doin better yet? Hope so.

I gotta get to sleep in a bit, have a dr appt in 6 hours lol havent slept yet

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Doc. said:


> Hey captain did you have a relapse on buprenorphine??



Yes

I have been off it again for 2 weeks.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Aww that sucks.
But it ain't the end of the world CH.
We all been there. Me, i was almost 2 years clean off bupe then started kratom, now im a few months off that.
Don't let it phase ya.. just get back up on your horse, catch back up to where you were at in sobriety before the relapse.. if you struggle, grab that bull by the damn horns and make it wish it never fucked witcha in the first place.

I'll leave this off with
CH its all good in the
-HOOD
 %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks hood

I really hope I bounce back


----------



## The Doc.

Its All part of the process captain at least your honest with yourself.

You were off buprenorphine a lot longer then I have ever been jeez what's my record a week or two before going back to drugs? you were clean for going on a year wernt you?  That's something to be proud of and at least now you know you got it in you to quit.

We're all here for you captain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had over 7 months off it

I won't be putting myself through this again. I am simply not able to survive another withdrawal


----------



## The Doc.

Gets harder and harder I know man.

So it's another lengthy buprenorphine detox you have to go through again? Not heroin?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Word to that CH.
We are all getting too old to be going through wds.
(I don't know anyones age that im referring too, but seriously bday age dont matter, its "how much we been through" age im talkin bout and wds do sure make you feel old when gone through them so many times)
I honestly at 26 think im too old to be able to deal with another wd also.
BUT us humans are amazing creatures, we bounce back from hell over and over.
All you need is the mind set that you wont let the drugs win.. ever.
Keep this in your head like i do.. "I. Will. Not. Lose."

Like The Doc said, we're all here for ya bro.
We all fam here.

-HOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Doc. said:


> Gets harder and harder I know man.
> 
> So it's another lengthy buprenorphine detox you have to go through again? Not heroin?



Yes. I am pissed at myself. I could have just shot speed. It's easy for me to quit slamming speed. But what do I relapse on? Suboxone.


----------



## coelophysis

lolwat


----------



## illuminati soulja

exactly


----------



## coelophysis

Lol I know what you're getting at, and I'm quite scared! o0o0ooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha what?


----------



## WoodRat

What is there to do on this site for fun? Where do you recommend i go? So far have been here and other drugs.
#Grey

Now i went to the featured forum, add that to my travels.
And i learned you cant double post so now i know about editing in my old ones


----------



## Smoky

It depends on your interests. There are many forums to visit, Picture threads, art, politics, heavy stuff in the Dark side… The Lounge. Music threads.


----------



## WoodRat

So is this thread "the social" a place to ask questions like this? 
Because to me, being a "social" would mean just a place to talk to others. If this is where i can meet new people and make friends i will likely stick around here if thats ok with everyone else. Or have I got it wrong?
#Grey


----------



## Erikmen

Sometimes not so much social. Can´t complain.


----------



## Erikmen

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm struggling pretty hard.



How many days now, 18, 19? 
Good to look back and see it´s getting better and better.
Good luck!!


----------



## The Doc.

Yep this is the social thread and the nice one where people don't make fun of you and don't act like dicks. If you enjoy making fun like that  then you can go to the lounge but here we just get to know each other and keep in touch.


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes. I am pissed at myself. I could have just shot speed. It's easy for me to quit slamming speed. But what do I relapse on? Suboxone.



Dam that sucks how long was your last run?
Did you get dependant again fairly quick?


----------



## Erikmen

Oh so that´s why withdraw is taking so long..
As I view it, I had always thought that relapsing on Subs was not so bad, psychologically speaking not physically.
I would think that quitting "slamming speed", would often appear to be glued on bad reputation from society in general.
Don´t get me wrong please. I know you are going through hell, but a step ahead in life in general same would say.


----------



## Smoky

Suboxone and methadone can have a  worse withdrawal than Heroin…  Oy!


----------



## Erikmen

I use methadone myself. And I know that.  But that wasn´t my point..
Way different than quitting heroin, or street drugs. He´s better than that, some might say.
Nothing to do with withdraws
And not about heroin either.


----------



## Smoky

Oh, sorry. ok. 8(


----------



## Erikmen

No problem. Not at all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Doc. said:


> Dam that sucks how long was your last run?
> Did you get dependant again fairly quick?



It lasted a few months

Was dependent again after a week

I believe I have 19 days today


----------



## The Doc.

Captain.Heroin said:


> It lasted a few months
> 
> Was dependent again after a week
> 
> I believe I have 19 days today



Oh really man I had no clue you were going through this for a couple months I thought things were good with your sobriety. That's good you got 19 days bro how you feeling now? Is the Worst over? Or do you find the intermittent symptoms that seem to last forever the worst part?

You'll get through it man You got lots of support on here but do you have any resources in your area locally to help you get through this? Sometimes the internet isn't enough and you need some human- human interaction.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The symptoms that remain are the worst. 

Most of the acute withdrawal is past me

But I keep having awful suicidal thoughts. 

I am having human-human interaction and it is helping.


----------



## RooBear

Why hello!!!

It's a lovely freezing morning here on the west coast!! Can't sleep due to this horrific cough and rattling in my lungs.. After a week of this crud, my bestie talked me I to calling the dr in the morn. I think I might have pnemonia ;(

Anyway, haven't been on in almost a month!! Talk about busy busy busy!! Just biding the time till my alarm goes off in 3 hrs, to get ready to go get a thanksgiving emergency food box, the life of being poor as church mice! But we make due ..

So yeah.. Super bored! Anyone on by chance who wants a new friend?!?! Hhhhmmmm?!?!?


----------



## Smoky

Oy! So sorry to hear you might have pneumonia… Hope you are feeling better Roobear … 
It's going around here in Sf.

The sun has finally come out here where I am,  so glad, we have had rain for a while but much needed. Off to work… for me.


----------



## aq.

pneumonia is terrible. whenever i get rhinovirus it turns into bronchitis. so frustrating. 

but yeah it's quite cold here (East Coast). we had some snow flurries and i had mixed feelings about it. happy because it was the first snow and it was so pretty, but sad because it is a reminder that summer is long gone for now.


----------



## Smoky

How is everybody doin out there? 
Have a good weekend! Sun is out again today. Yay


----------



## angeleyes

Erryone should take a trip to sunny Aus its a beautiful spring day 25C atm but the sun has a nice higher UV bite to it so I'm feeling good  


Heading out tonight!! lets pray I get tonsils deep for the majority of the night, wish me luck


----------



## aq.

angeleyes said:


> Erryone should take a trip to sunny Aus its a beautiful spring day 25C atm but the sun has a nice higher UV bite to it so I'm feeling good
> 
> 
> Heading out tonight!! lets pray I get tonsils deep for the majority of the night, wish me luck



Have a spare room? :D Have fun going out!!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hope erryone is havin a great weekend.

Peace eezy stay breezy says your boy HdoubleODeezy.

-HOOD


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome back!


----------



## Smoky

Hood! 
Yay,
Welcome back… Have not seen you..

~ Smoky


----------



## angeleyes

For you aq gosh even if we didn't we'd make one for ya  


Mission success btw everyone


----------



## CfZrx

Hi, I'm just goin through it, kratom by my side.  Harm reduction is what brought me to BL.  I appreciate the honesty that an online group can facilitate, seems important.  I have been a musician since 13 when I picked up the guitar.  peace-cfz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Good luck with the withdrawal 

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## aq.

angeleyes said:


> For you aq gosh even if we didn't we'd make one for ya
> 
> 
> Mission success btw everyone




 yay for success! 

PS everyone needs to come try my poppy seed tea ASAP. it is amazing. just saying. :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't do PST

My endorphin system is in a permanent state of disrepair and I will be lucky if I ever recover 

I am sure it is simply heavenly though!


----------



## CfZrx

Wish I had some poppy seed tea about now.  Seems harmless enough   Seems like I missed the hayday of easy access.  So for now only kratom mixed with grapefruit juice (holy shit it's waaaay stronger than in tea form)....Good morning BL I mean afternoon


----------



## Falcao

Hello people of the light!! 

Greetings, I am a Portuguese Projection! muahaha 

Great infos, great people, have been reading for several years, am now converting to active member. 

Namasté


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Welcome to Bluelight Falcao! 

GREAT choice on becoming a member to this excellent community.
What types of things have you been reading on this site as a lurker?
I'll admit, BL is probably one of the best places on the net to self educate about many things.
Enjoy it here and if you have any problems or questions, we're here to help.

-HOOD

Ninja edit: just noticed your join date.
What's been keepin ya from posting?
I'm sure you have at lease SOME good stuff to add to the collection of info here.
Dont be shy bro. %)


----------



## mblonde

Hello , very new not sure where to start. I Hv significant ptsd anxiety and depressive disorder. Va has me on a ton of shit but I'd like to learn about alternatives! Just looking for some clarity in life , some peace after 20yrs and 5 deployments.  So thanks and hello


----------



## angeleyes

Hey mblonde  Make a thread tell us some more about yourself!


Hoping everyone is having a good day, I am


----------



## Smoky

Hey hey, Welcome everyone!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone is having a great December so far


----------



## aq.

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hope everyone is having a great December so far



Mine hasn't been going too great so far, but hopefully it will get better. Month is still young....right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aq. said:


> Mine hasn't been going too great so far, but hopefully it will get better. Month is still young....right?



Sure is!

And Xmas to New Year's is the best part anyways


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

*Happy Holidays* people!

Hope you all have a good one for sure.
I'll be checkin in periodically as always, im just taking a break from welcoming new members for a bit.
Focusing more on getting back to writing rhymes, gotta get back to where i was at before my writers block.

But here's a message to an newcomers who see this..
Welcome To Bluelight! 
If any of you need any help with the site just message me and ill do my best for ya.

TTYL

-HOOD


----------



## Smoky

Happy Holidays everyone ! !


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

holla holla, woot woot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How are my people doing?


----------



## aq.

I'm doing okay Captain, how are you?


----------



## micanicole

Hello all and Happy belated New Year :D I am brand spankin new to this site (as a new 'contributer' if you will at least) but far from new to the mind altering agents that my luck dragon has dabbled in (he seems partial to the pharms in particular and certainly has no quams when it comes to sharing his experiences and the knowledge he has gained along the way) I welcome any pointers, tips, responses etc. as sometimes hands on practice leads to results detrimental to his luck and he may well benefit from the tried and true applications in these matters of others in 'the know', don't get me wrong he has shared some pearls of wisdom that have helped many a lay folk and would be delighted to continue doing so in a new venue


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aq. said:


> I'm doing okay Captain, how are you?



I have had a lot of ups and downs this year

I just need to get my shit together again


----------



## angeleyes

2015 IS THE YEAR PEOPLE


MAKE IT YOURS  


suuuuuuureLY!


----------



## stonedogg

Hi everyone, new guy here, i made an introduction topic but I thought here might be a better place to get some conversation going wish everyone had aa good Christmas and has a great new year


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just finished writing Part I of my novel


----------



## micanicole

I feel your pain, I also need to get "my shite together" if I want a life worth living, in the words of Dorothy Parker-
Razors pain you,
Rivers are damp,
Acids stain you,
And drugs cause cramp.
Guns aren't lawful,
Nooses give,
Gas smells awful.
You might as well live.”


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Captain.Heroin said:


> I just finished writing Part I of my novel



Hopefully you don't forget all us BLosers when you're a famous author :D


----------



## angeleyes

You mean to tell us them 200,000 words [or something ridic] was just part 1?


----------



## Smoky

Love Dorothy Parker. The Vicious Circle was good!


----------



## The Doc.

What's up guys?!

In a good mood tonight which is quite rare usually I'm just a miserable bastard haha


----------



## jhonnydell

Hi blue lighters hello all I got a random ? For all.has any one else ever walked into a chain store and had to like orient your self? like in time and space it happens to me every time I go in wally mart.I get a Spinny feeling and I have to kind of like zooming in on the gmap I have to reorient.


----------



## Trolleyy

jhonnydell said:


> Hi blue lighters hello all I got a random ? For all.has any one else ever walked into a chain store and had to like orient your self? like in time and space it happens to me every time I go in wally mart.I get a Spinny feeling and I have to kind of like zooming in on the gmap I have to reorient.



Depersonalization? Vertigo? Your equilibrium is off and adjusting? I have NO idea haha! 

Anyways... Whats up guys? I just joined here after lurking for quite a long time and im feeling chatty


----------



## Smoky

Hey Trolleyy, Welcome to BL!

Jhonny,
Is there a sense of panic accompanying this, or just disorientation? I've been in these situations where it comes out of nowhere without any fear involved. Other times, historically when I've had panic attacks and/or dissociative states. Some drug induced, some not just mere trauma being triggered. It could also be inner ear problems, thyroid related, drop in bp, hypoglycemia, or neurological problems.

Or basic sensory overload from lots of stimuli, too much input 

Who knows though really?


----------



## micanicole

Smoky said:


> Love Dorothy Parker. The Vicious Circle was good!


If you're talking about the 1994 movie I haven't seen it but if you are speaking of the eclectic group themselves they were (for the most part) great...a semi 'sausage fest' but what's to be expected for that era...she is frank and kinda morbidly awesome isn't she now


----------



## aq.

angeleyes said:


> You mean to tell us them 200,000 words [or something ridic] was just part 1?



LOL ^^

Captain how many parts is it? Mention BL!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

angeleyes said:


> You mean to tell us them 200,000 words [or something ridic] was just part 1?



it's a little over 415,000 words 

and yes that is just part I

I hope for there to be 3 parts, about equal lenght, and if I do accomplish this, it'll be the longest novel in the English language



aq. said:


> LOL ^^
> 
> Captain how many parts is it? Mention BL!!



for now I am planning at least 3, but 3 would suffice

The novel is set in a speculative dystopian future, so I _could_ incorporate BL into it somehow, although in my novel, the internet is probably going to get completely shut down (alongside most private enterprises), and the reasons why are kind of in depth/far out there, so it's hard to summarize quickly

but thank you for the advice aq 



jhonnydell said:


> Hi blue lighters hello all I got a random ? For all.has any one else ever walked into a chain store and had to like orient your self? like in time and space it happens to me every time I go in wally mart.I get a Spinny feeling and I have to kind of like zooming in on the gmap I have to reorient.



It could be related to agoraphobia, the type that is associated with a fear of wide open spaces (basically the inverse of claustrophobia)

the type of agoraphobia I suffer from is not wanting to GTFO my house/off my ass 

but other than that thought, I'm not sure why you feel this way.  



PetalToTheMetal said:


> Hopefully you don't forget all us BLosers when you're a famous author :D



Never!  

I'll travel the TV circuit for a while, do a lot of promotional work, but I'll still jump on BL to post :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya everyone,

Hope ya'll doing ok

Evey


----------



## LeoLion

*SWIM loves me...*

:D





angeleyes said:


> Welcome to the new NMI social thread! The old one can be found here.
> 
> 
> Homagawd. $14 for a kebab. Gotta admit it was a decent kebab but. We pay pretty high prices but god damn that is a good feed.
> 
> 
> To those new to Bluelight, social threads are basically threads where people from a certain subforum get together, chat, just generally talk and get to know one another. So feel free to come in, say hi and get to know some of the other members. We don't bite, unless you want us to.
> 
> Please read the forum guidelines before posting just above the top of this page or found in my signature. Having said that, if you're new here then welcome and even if you're not then come get a kebab, kick back this that, you feel me?


??? I'm lost!???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What do you need help with?


----------



## aq.

LeoLion said:


> :D??? I'm lost!???



i once was lost, but now i'm found :D 

what's up?


----------



## Smoky

I've found myself again too - I get lost on occasion but know how to get back… for the most part
I can be of some help


----------



## Smoky

micanicole said:


> If you're talking about the 1994 movie I haven't seen it but if you are speaking of the eclectic group themselves they were (for the most part) great...a semi 'sausage fest' but what's to be expected for that era...she is frank and kinda morbidly awesome isn't she now



Yes, she truly was! 

"I like to have a martini,
Two at the very most.
After three I'm under the table,
after four I'm under my host."


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yo Smoky hows things?  Hope all's well n hope ya'll doing good too. 

Eveu


----------



## Smoky

Heya Evey,

I'm doin good, off of the opiates now, all forms. How have you been? I have not seen you round here.
I remember you when I joined, I was a mess then… You were very supportive.

Thank you,
Hugs,
Smoky


----------



## Eveleivibe

Smoky said:


> Heya Evey,
> 
> I'm doin good, off of the opiates now, all forms. How have you been? I have not seen you round here.
> I remember you when I joined, I was a mess then… You were very supportive.
> 
> Thank you,
> Hugs,
> Smoky



That's ace news. Very pleased for you. Yea you're welcome to PM me anytime. So you enjoying Bluelight?

Evey


----------



## Smoky

I'm enjoying it more so than I thought originally. The site has a lot to offer, especially with my background.

You may pm me as well, anytime.

Smoky


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yea it's a good site. I had a lot of help from the Recovery section when I started. They're ace, real caring n understanding. 

Plus it's interesting learning about different substances n what-not. 

Evey


----------



## just say know

dude the animals here in my house have no regards for human sleep. "MEOW!" X too many meowing(s). it kept me from sleeping in.
lols but also pickles. i want them. fried pickles specifically. that and french friez. ohh gosh and zuichinni potatoe bake. no... wait icecream no wait all the food in the world hey it's breakfast time  

ANYWAYS i love yall!


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys how goes it? Haven't checked the social thread in a while. Just droppin' in to say "Kon'nichiwa"  ^^


----------



## angeleyes

Hey Papa good to see you around  Hope all is well on your side of the world!


 to my NMI peeps


----------



## Pharcyde

yo what ever happened to rollcalls? i expect an answer in a few days since nmi moves like molasses


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pharcyde said:


> yo what ever happened to rollcalls? i expect an answer in a few days since nmi moves like molasses



These were features of the NSASADD forum, if I believe, and they were discontinued.

The archives of old posts in them should still be viewable though, so you have that going for you.

If you can't find them, let me know.


----------



## Pharcyde

i found em once last year iirc. they should do it here. noobs would eat it up i bet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

well that's the beauty of NMI, if you ask me

newbs come, post their locations

us regulars can scope out their profiles and posts, say hi, even offer to adopt them through the adoption program

that's what I'd advise you do, check out the posts


----------



## Pharcyde

i do check em out. i usually binge read butt (oh yeah) never post


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hey people good luck to whoever applied for the mod positions. I was going to put this on the mod application but but it's been closed - so I hope no one minds me putting it here. Whatever happened to Toucan?  I never spoken to him much but he was nice to me a few times. Wow gone away from this place three months came back n it's all changed. Awh well. Still  Bluelight very much. 

Hope you're all doing ace n stuff?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm doing well evey, hope life is peachy for you


----------



## Smoky

How's everyone's week going? 
~ Smoky


----------



## Erikmen

50 days off!


----------



## Smoky

Hey hey Erik,
Congrats! 

~ Smoky


----------



## Erikmen

Hej Smoky, thanks, 51 now..!
Erik


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Smoky said:


> How's everyone's week going?
> ~ Smoky



fairly well 

nice to see you with a modstick smoky :D


----------



## Smoky

Thanks Captain ! !


----------



## Eveleivibe

Anyone seen HOOD lately?  I haven't seen him in awhile he was always round these parts. 

CH how are you?

Evey


----------



## Papaverium

I haven't seen HOOD since I came back :/

Good to see you Evey  
I left for a short while and came back also. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Runtoparadise

Eveyvibe said:


> Anyone seen HOOD lately?  I haven't seen him in awhile he was always round these parts.
> 
> Yeah, he hasn't been about.
> 
> As u guys are saying,- he was actually the first to welcome myself..
> 
> So I've noticed his absence,
> 
> Rtp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HOOD is on a "temp ban".


----------



## Erikmen

Captain.Heroin said:


> HOOD is on a "temp ban".



Why is a temp ban applicable? Example.


----------



## Erikmen

Papaverium said:


> I haven't seen HOOD since I came back :/
> 
> Good to see you Evey
> I left for a short while and came back also. Hope you are doing well.



How are you Papa?

Were you sober just a while ago, for about a month or so?

I often ask myself if quitting methadone is the right thing, after all I was on it for almost 8 years. After 20 years on opiates.

I must say I was doing much better than now.

All the best!

Erik.


----------



## Smoky

Yeah, I have not seen Hood for sometime either.  

Hope he is okay,

Smoky


----------



## Papaverium

Erikmen said:


> How are you Papa?
> 
> Were you sober just a while ago, for about a month or so?
> 
> I often ask myself if quitting methadone is the right thing, after all I was on it for almost 8 years. After 20 years on opiates.
> 
> I must say I was doing much better than now.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Erik.



I relapsed the other day. I guess I'm still kinda working on fixing that..
Every day is a new day though, gotta keep that in mind


----------



## Erikmen

Of course. Every day is a new day.
Best of luck to you. 
Erik


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> HOOD is on a "temp ban".



Yea I knew he was on a temp ban awhile ago (I like to keep up with the nony ban thread) but I thought that was over with now. I hope he's doing OK n comes back soon. Althouh him n I had a few issues to begin with, I found him to be very helpful with the new members n others who needed support or advice. 

How is everyone this beautiful Sunday morning. 

Evey


----------



## flyhighk

Erikmen said:


> Why is a temp ban applicable? Example.


From : http://wiki.bluelight.org/index.php/Account_Suspension


> Moderators have the discretion to issue 'warnings' or 'infractions' for posts that do not meet the requirements of the Bluelight User Agreement or their own forum-specific guidelines.
> Warnings issued are meant to be informal. Infractions are more formal and carry points. The Bluelight infraction system automatically imposes an incremental temporary ban on users, based on a system of points. Bluelight infractions are typically worth 1 point.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice to see you evey


----------



## Papaverium

Eveyvibe said:


> Yea I knew he was on a temp ban awhile ago (I like to keep up with the nony ban thread) but I thought that was over with now. I hope he's doing OK n comes back soon. Althouh him n I had a few issues to begin with, I found him to be very helpful with the new members n others who needed support or advice.
> 
> How is everyone this beautiful Sunday morning.
> 
> Evey



Was good last morning, it's Monday now, still feelin' pretty good hope you are as well! ^^


----------



## Eveleivibe

Good, thanks for asking. Congrats on becoming a moderator. When did this happen?  You n Smoky are perfect  I remember you both as n00bs n you've been nice n welcoming to people since you've joined. Hope you enjoy the role. Oh that reminds me has anyone seen doc/Trainspotter lately?  I'll have to drop him an E-mail. 

Evey


----------



## Papaverium

Eveyvibe said:


> Good, thanks for asking. Congrats on becoming a moderator. When did this happen?  You n Smoky are perfect  I remember you both as n00bs n you've been nice n welcoming to people since you've joined. Hope you enjoy the role. Oh that reminds me has anyone seen doc/Trainspotter lately?  I'll have to drop him an E-mail.
> 
> Evey



Thanks  We got mod positions a week or two-ish ago. I rather enjoy it, it's always great greeting and helping new people and yeah I totally remember you from day one :D . Same with Doc, he joined right around the same time as me. Interesting you mention him, I was wondering to myself, where he went the other day... I hope he is well!


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, congratulations indeed.  Question: is this Verri your nickname?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Papaverium said:


> Thanks  We got mod positions a week or two-ish ago. I rather enjoy it, it's always great greeting and helping new people and yeah I totally remember you from day one :D . Same with Doc, he joined right around the same time as me. Interesting you mention him, I was wondering to myself, where he went the other day... I hope he is well!



Glad you enjoy it 

Evey


----------



## Papaverium

Erikmen said:


> Yes, congratulations indeed.  Question: is this Verri your nickname?



yeeesum %) lol

not changing my handle, Verri = Papa*veri*um kinda like a shortened version I guess  I added the extra "r" because I think it looks nicer ._.


----------



## angelkitty

hey everyone, new here and feel like being social while i get ready to go out. so whatsup


----------



## Smoky

Hey angel kitty, Welcome to BL. What are you up to? Good to have you here! 

Evey, thank you very much. You were so very helpful when I joined. I remember You, Captain, Train and Hood the most from when I made an account in '14. 

Smoky


----------



## angelkitty

thank you  i was soo sick and hungover yesterday, too much vodka from the night before


----------



## Captain.Heroin

angelkitty said:


> thank you  i was soo sick and hungover yesterday, too much vodka from the night before



hopefully you feel better now


----------



## angelkitty

Captain.Heroin said:


> hopefully you feel better now


thanks and yes i'm feeling so much better. as much as i love vodka, its probably the one substance out of all that has caused me the most harm and has put me in the worst situations :/


----------



## Smoky

Hey Everyone, Hope you all are having a good weekend. At least it's Saturday where I'm at. 

Good to hear you're feeling better angelkitty.


----------



## Mr.Tamborine

Hello from Malaysia.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mr.Tamborine said:


> Hello from Malaysia.



How's life in Malaysia?


----------



## Rivka

Hello, my name's Ann. I'm new here how's everybody. I use.

The times have changed. I think we can all take care of ourselves.  I want all drugs legalized for use by adults of the age 21 yrs old.  I've had 14 surgeries and have blunt- force head trauma. Opiates have helped me greatly. But I have also been diagnosed with a bipolar disorder, and meth makes me normal again. I don't know why, or the science behind it. But it's the truth and my testimony that meth amphetamine makes my mind think like it used to before I got diagnosed with this illness.

Hi, I like food too

Ketamine, is a new possibility as use for manic depression. I wonder if it's similar to opiates. Or something that it could be likened too. Does anyone know


----------



## Rivka

Hi again! I deleted my " welcome new member" I made a mistake. Feel free to introduce yourself again,if u wish! ?


----------



## Smoky

Hi Ann,

It's really good to have you here. I have heard about some of the ideas you mention particularly with Ketamine. One thing though is we don't allow multiple consecutive posting, so I might merge a few of your comments. 

Thanks so much and welcome to the boards.

~ Smoky


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rivka said:


> Hello, my name's Ann. I'm new here how's everybody. I use.
> 
> The times have changed. I think we can all take care of ourselves.  I want all drugs legalized for use by adults of the age 21 yrs old.  I've had 14 surgeries and have blunt- force head trauma. Opiates have helped me greatly. But I have also been diagnosed with a bipolar disorder, and meth makes me normal again. I don't know why, or the science behind it. But it's the truth and my testimony that meth amphetamine makes my mind think like it used to before I got diagnosed with this illness.
> 
> Hi, I like food too
> 
> Ketamine, is a new possibility as use for manic depression. I wonder if it's similar to opiates. Or something that it could be likened too. Does anyone know



I know how you mean about the meth. 

I don't use it anymore though.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya everyone 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hey evey


----------



## Eveleivibe

How's things, CH?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm ok.  Kind of excited/nervous.  I have a big, exciting thing coming up.  I'll post more about it later. :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Sounds ace. 

Evey


----------



## Smoky

It does. I'm looking forward to hearing about it CH. 

~ Smoky


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In a few hrs I will be home and can post pics and vids


----------



## Runtoparadise

Lk fwd to it. You have plenty of idols. I just know you have had an active fan base prior to me becoming a member  is that your real pic on your avatar?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> In a few hrs I will be home and can post pics and vids



How are you doing, CH?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Runtoparadise said:


> Lk fwd to it. You have plenty of idols. I just know you have had an active fan base prior to me becoming a member  is that your real pic on your avatar?



:D

many people ask me this; but unfortunately, no (I wish )

pics/vids are taking a while because i'm busy with life

but they WILL be uploaded eventually

*I went to Las Vegas*



Eveyvibe said:


> How are you doing, CH?
> 
> Evey



amazing evey 

will post more about my trip to Vegas later on


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys, I guess I've been off for a few days working on life and relapse stuff... I'm back though ^^ lol

nice to see you all again


----------



## Runtoparadise

Such a memorable handle, after all my yrs lurking before joining I think you may be one of the few originals left. Who knows these stats? Who's the longest standing member? Not that it really matters, just curious.

We don't really post in the same threads so there's never been conversation. Other than cordiality.

You do know that when you have your book published it'll have to be under the pseudonym Captain Heroin so we all recognise & buy the book right??

How u feeling about that ?

Rtp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Runtoparadise said:


> Such a memorable handle, after all my yrs lurking before joining I think you may be one of the few originals left. Who knows these stats? Who's the longest standing member? Not that it really matters, just curious.
> 
> We don't really post in the same threads so there's never been conversation. Other than cordiality.
> 
> You do know that when you have your book published it'll have to be under the pseudonym Captain Heroin so we all recognise & buy the book right??
> 
> How u feeling about that ?
> 
> Rtp



hahaha :D

I'll likely publish it under my real name

however a nom de plume would make sense in my case 

I'm the #2 member by post count; but DexterMeth has passed away (rest in peace Tim), so I'm going to surpass his post count, unless I experience an untimely demise.

However, there's people who have been an active member on Bluelight for at least 8 years longer than I have, Noodle for instance, is one of the originals.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Papaverium said:


> Hey guys, I guess I've been off for a few days working on life and relapse stuff... I'm back though ^^ lol
> 
> nice to see you all again



great to see you back and around verri


----------



## Rivka

Hello everybody, names ann I'm waiting to get some oxy it keeps the pain away so I can exercise...then I'm going for a walk. Lots of sunshine here in the valley of the sun and the heat really creeps up there in the summer whew! Bye for now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rivka said:


> Hello everybody, names ann I'm waiting to get some oxy it keeps the pain away so I can exercise...then I'm going for a walk. Lots of sunshine here in the valley of the sun and the heat really creeps up there in the summer whew! Bye for now



Welcome


----------



## Smoky

Hi Rivka, 
Welcome to BL !


----------



## SluttyPeach

I'm not a new member but I'm trying to make more friends so.. what's up?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SluttyPeach said:


> I'm not a new member but I'm trying to make more friends so.. what's up?



Hey


----------



## Smoky

SluttyPeach said:


> I'm not a new member but I'm trying to make more friends so.. what's up?



Doing good today, can't complain… working a lot. 

How are you today? Are you enjoying the site?


----------



## Smoky

How'z everybody doing lately? 

Busy month for me, kinda crazy but the sun is shining and the fog clearing…


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had a good time in Vegas recently, and I did really well these last few months.  Best news of all:  7 and 2/3 months clean and counting


----------



## Smoky

Vegas? Sweet! I used to drive through there every year with family.

Congrats Captain! Wow! Almost 8 months! … (Y).


----------



## Runtoparadise

@CH, well done!! Kudos dude ?that H!!

Rtp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks smoky and rtp


----------



## plasticpink

Hi.  I am new.  I need some help.  First,  how do I setup the profile portion?  I also want to put up a picture.  Then I will ask you all for help.  Okay?


----------



## plasticpink

I am so glad that you all are doing this.  I often feel so alone.  Thanks.


----------



## thrashed69

What's up everybody? I'm the new guy. Happy to be here and hope to talk to you guys soon.


----------



## ZaFluffy1

ey, just joined today. been spending the last few days just reading forums now i wanna post :D


----------



## Smoky

Hey you guys, Welcome to the forums! Great to have you here.

Plasticpink, did you go under 'settings' yet, in the left margin of your profile page? First click on settings above on right top of page then they will appear in the left margin. 

 I'm not sure if that will help your question. If not please let me know. 

Great username btw.


----------



## ZaFluffy1

im on mobile and cant find settings lol. -dont have a computer-


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hope ya'all doing good n welcome to bluelight newbies. You're all welcome to PM me if you need any help x

Evey


----------



## ZaFluffy1

rofl. struggling to even find the pm.... wanna pm me?


----------



## cher whorowitz

You should be able to switch to desktop view on your phone somewhere. 

Otherwise, on mobile, click the box on the top right that's got the 9 dots or whatever. You'll find the settings in there. 

-----

I'm new here too! Lol about 90% of the questions I Google about pharms and things wind up bringing me here, so I finally decided to join.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Morning peeps 

If you're on mobile n it's saying mobile view unfortunate BL doesn't have a tab to change it to full version from the home page. 

However, if you go into the sub-forum, "Suport" click on the thread, Bluelight Mobile" you see see on post one two options "full version" "mobile version" 

Bookmark this page so you can go straight to it in future n then click on the "full version" option. You're now on the full desktop view of Bluelight. 

How to PM?

Click on the person's name (by their post) a menu will come up, just click "send private message."

Hope that helps. 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how's everyone doing?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Ok. You?

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doing real well with my recovery. 

glad to see you still around :D


----------



## iwasgod1ce

Hey guys, hello all. Glad to see everyone is doing fine, everyone seems to be in high spirits. Allow me to introduce myself, friends either call me 2nuh(tuna) or Jesus. I joined blue light because any time I have questions about drugs i always seem to find myself here reading post after post of fairly entertaining shiz. I figure what better way to get information then to actually just join up and intermingle with the people ive been getting my answers from anyway. Captain Heroin I gotta say its an honor, you've answered quite a few of my questions over time. Good looks bruddah.

So I just ate 2 of my sub strips, 16mg all together, hada puffa budda, and I'm feelin pretty nice. Strongly considering playing some fallout 3 or skyrim.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iwasgod1ce said:


> Hey guys, hello all. Glad to see everyone is doing fine, everyone seems to be in high spirits. Allow me to introduce myself, friends either call me 2nuh(tuna) or Jesus. I joined blue light because any time I have questions about drugs i always seem to find myself here reading post after post of fairly entertaining shiz. I figure what better way to get information then to actually just join up and intermingle with the people ive been getting my answers from anyway. Captain Heroin I gotta say its an honor, you've answered quite a few of my questions over time. Good looks bruddah.
> 
> So I just ate 2 of my sub strips, 16mg all together, hada puffa budda, and I'm feelin pretty nice. Strongly considering playing some fallout 3 or skyrim.


It's great to meet you


----------



## Smoky

Hey tuna, good to meet you - welcome ! ! 

I'm good, plugging along. 11 months off heroin… dealing with pain issues, but nothing like I was with the pain 'and' withdrawal. So grateful to keep moving further away from a place I didn't think I would ever find myself. Hope to never be there again. Today is a good day!


----------



## iwasgod1ce

Wonderful! Somebody's out there doin it, proud. You are truly inspiring. I keep goin back and fourth, and its weird how relative tolerance and difficulty are. Well ever since I started using about a year ago, trailer park boys has changed for me forever with their main slang word for pot being dope:'D


----------



## Smoky

iwasgod1ce said:


> Wonderful! Somebody's out there doin it, proud. You are truly inspiring. I keep goin back and fourth, and its weird how relative tolerance and difficulty are. Well ever since I started using about a year ago, trailer park boys has changed for me forever with their main slang word for pot being dope:'D



Thanks so much, it is a journey indeed….  
Some do call pot dope I guess, I've heard that… there are so many variations on terms. It's Sunday here, am relaxing. Have a good day!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Much  to everyone!  Hope all the old timers and newbies are having a great day.


----------



## ShadowedLight

Hiya from one of the Aussie newbies. I hope everyone is well in your own little corner of the earth


----------



## phr

Come play IWS. You can win a custom user title of your choice!


----------



## givingpleaser

hi. im from Santa Maria, CA & im 30 yrs old


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hi!!


----------



## Papaverium

Hey guys. Sorry for the long absence, I had gone on the road with the carnival and lost my phone which was my only source of internet. Now I have a new one and I'm back online ^^
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## angelkitty

Hello  
I haven't been on this site for awhile either. I've been soo busy with work but am taking some time off as I have just gotten some surgery
I am in minor pain, for what my surgery was, I thought it was going to be a lot more. I am feeling some pain i my stomach though. The worst thing about it is the swelling (I swear i looked huge when i first got it done) and I can't sit down for at least 2 weeks


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hope you'll doing good x

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It was great being a BL Ambassador.  Much  to the community, and I'll always stop by to welcome a few newbies every now and then. :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Oh well done, CH. If anyone deserves this you do. So very pleased for you xxxxx

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thanks evey!! 

how are things going for you?  :D


----------



## Smoky

Congratulations Captain on SL Mod !!  

I appreciate all the support you have given in NMI.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Captain.Heroin said:


> thanks evey!!
> 
> how are things going for you?  :D



I'm good, thank you x

Evey


----------



## Smoky

Good to see you Evey ! !


----------



## iridescentblack

Hello. First post.  Wanted to come join the fun... been reading posts on this website for a while now, I figured I'd maybe offer some of my wisdom or gather some from some of y'all.  Feel free to call me IB for short, or if you're feeling so bold (lol), then call me Sage.  The nickname is sort of a long story... literally; I'm writing a novel and the main character's name is Sage.


----------



## pixie0192

Hey! I'm new to this and wanted to see what's going! What's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## J wall

Hi everyone. I've been reading the forums on here for years but just finally joined so I can get in on the conversations. I just posted a question regarding suboxone and depression in case anyone would like to weigh in btw. I love stand-up comedy, sports (Go Seahawks!!), traveling (need to do more), road trips, and most of all, laughing. I love a lot more than those things but those are some of my favorites. See you around the place


----------



## J wall

Really with the carnival or is that a euphemism for something I don't understand?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Welcome to Bluelight, J Wall. How are you finding it?

Evey


----------



## Papaverium

J wall said:


> Really with the carnival or is that a euphemism for something I don't understand?



No I literally joined the carnival this summer. It's a blast, can't wait 'til next season. Kept me busy and away from opiates.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Morning, Bluelighters  how's thee all; new n old? Hope you're all doing good? Lovely rainy, Sunday morning here n I'm chilling, trying to decide on what to have for brekkie  

Evey


----------



## tatted_brent

Hello everyone Im Brent from Southern California(non-native).  I'm new to BL came here to find info on various supplies that get offered to me from time to time.  Im a little bit OCD when it comes to certain things and how I party and with what are 2 things that I tend to be overly obsessed with keeping up to date with as much data as possible.


----------



## Eveleivibe

tatted_brent said:


> Hello everyone Im Brent from Southern California(non-native).  I'm new to BL came here to find info on various supplies that get offered to me from time to time.  Im a little bit OCD when it comes to certain things and how I party and with what are 2 things that I tend to be overly obsessed with keeping up to date with as much data as possible.



Welcome to Bluelight, tatted_brent - look foward to your postd. Hope you enjoy BL. 

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Morning BLers and GLers.. Hope your day will be better than mines gonna be!
Not that my days gonna be bad, but more like busy.. gotta take care of my grandmother who just had surgery yesterday.
I mean, she's been there for me for 27ish years so I guess it's time to pay it forward and do the same for her.
Just wish I could get the voice of her pills calling my name outta my head *puts suboxone strip under tongue*.. a lil better now.
Lol.

Be back on later.. peace NMI peeps.

-HOOD


----------



## Runtoparadise

Yo HOOD,

Haven't seen you or the doc/Trainspotter around in so long! Mebbe we frequent diff areas, but if ur in touch with the latter in anyway pls give him a " hey" from me. Think he's just getting on with his life!

Never forgot the way you two esp tried to help me out when I was a GL'r.

Look after your Gran, look after u too dude xx

Rtp


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Runtoparadise said:


> Yo HOOD,
> 
> Haven't seen you or the doc/Trainspotter around in so long! Mebbe we frequent diff areas, but if ur in touch with the latter in anyway pls give him a " hey" from me. Think he's just getting on with his life!
> 
> Never forgot the way you two esp tried to help me out when I was a GL'r.
> 
> Look after your Gran, look after u too dude xx
> 
> Rtp



I actually just got back from a 6-7month ban. I fucked up and screwed around with staff (alasdair mostly) I regret it now. I wasn't being exactly myself.. had a pretty bad tianeptine addiction going on and i swear that shit steals your soul mind heart and body. My advice to people thinking of taking it, STAY AWAY. And if some already take it, make it in moderation or stop completely.. BTW withdrawals are HELL. It ain't just an opiate like some say. The WDs can cause psychosis (I was in the hospital for 4 days hallucinating after being clean for a week).
Back on bupe maintenance now. 
Apologies on rambling.

As for trainspotter, I haven't seen or heard from him since I've been back (only been back a week).. hope he's well.

TTYL

-HOOD


----------



## Papaverium

Hey HOOD long time no see!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hey Verri %) 

Hope you've been doin iight.

I'll be on and off the site throughout the day. Gotta help my grandmother out. Plus I think I have conjunctivitis lol, my eye hurts and keeps tearing and it looks like im crying lol.

OK im outtie for now.

Take it easy

-HOOD


----------



## chrisincville

Binging a little. 
Hoping I'm not awake ALL fucking day, lol.


----------



## Smoky

Hi Hood, It's been a long time. Good to see you back!


----------



## chrisincville

chrisincville said:


> Binging a little.
> Hoping I'm not awake ALL fucking day, lol.



Welp, that worked.......Not at ALL. XD 
Fuck.

Now I'm doing the same thing, but now have my gabapentin,yay. And that will be what ultimately gives my body permission to shut turn.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

What was your binge on? Guessing a stim? The posts kinda confused me. lol.. it's early. My BrAiN gotta wake up.

Love gabapentin tho.. was on 1600mg/day and once i asked my dr for an increase due to "tolerance" he took it away from me lol.
I no longer have that dr.. he was an asshat. Tried to taper me down off 5mg clonazepam/ day with 25mg chlordiazepoxide (librium) 4xday. Needless to say, it didn't work n i got sick.
That was a while ago though.

Anyways.. enjoy the pentin.

-HOOD


----------



## chrisincville

HdoubleODeezy said:


> What was your binge on? Guessing a stim? The posts kinda confused me. lol.. it's early. My BrAiN gotta wake up.



Yep, I got my adderall scripts the other day. Sorry that it confused you.. I think i was being intentionally vague because i was tired and lazy  look lol



[] quaintlyLove gabapentin tho.. was on 1600mg/day and once i asked my dr for an increase due to "tolerance" he took it away from me lol.
I no longer have that dr.. he was an asshat. Tried to taper me down off 5mg clonazepam/ day with 25mg chlordiazepoxide (librium) 4xday. Needless to say, it didn't work n i got sick.
That was a while ago though.

Anyways.. enjoy the pentin.

-HOOD[/QUOTE]

 Sucks that he basically ref flagged you as an addict.


----------



## Papaverium

Just wishing everyone a good night who reads this!!
Or a good morning if that's what's happening at the moment 

Remember life is good.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Welcome to bluelight, guys! How is everyone?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Welcome to Bluelight, newbs  it's a lovely, thriving forum with a vast amount of knowledge n good harm reduction advice. Hope you enjoy it here  

If anyone's from UK, African or Europe we would love to have you visit us in EADD (European n Africab Drug Discussion. We discuss many different substances as well as have friendly chilled threads including the main one; Gibberings. 

We're basically a small community within a community who care n look out for one another n the more the merrier . All the other sub-forums are ace too. 

Evey


----------



## Blueivy

Hi everyone. Newbie here from ontario canada. I find myself googling info semi regularly and it seems I always end up reading posts on bl. I'm fairly new to opiates thanks to a medical condition. I Figured I'd join the community and share some of my knowledge in other areas while I gain knowledge where I need help.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Blueivy said:


> Hi everyone. Newbie here from ontario canada. I find myself googling info semi regularly and it seems I always end up reading posts on bl. I'm fairly new to opiates thanks to a medical condition. I Figured I'd join the community and share some of my knowledge in other areas while I gain knowledge where I need help.



Loving your ID, Blueivy. Welcone to the Bluelight community  please don't hesitate in asking someone if you need help with anything  

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how's my NMI buddies doing?


----------



## Papaverium

Captain.Heroin said:


> how's my NMI buddies doing?



Doing well CH, I hope you had a great weekend!!
Same goes for all of the rest of you, I hope you all had a wonderful, safe weekend!! :D


----------



## MrPitt

Hello Bluelight. I thought I'd stick my neck out there. I've been hiding in the shadows for a while, just doing research. I'm a novice chemical researcher, very new to the game. I'm looking forward to some great experiences and have been helped immensely by some of the information provided on this site.


----------



## Limagirl

New to all this. Guess u can tell by my name where  I'm  from. Just  have  general ? ? Y hay  alguien  que  hable castellano?


----------



## XROLLED

Hey! First post
I'm currently a film student from Oregon but I enjoy a lot of other art mediums as well. The broad focus of my work is what it means to be a human 
Curiosity brought me here, I love to hear about peoples' experiences and views on just about everything.


----------



## Dtowneast

Whats up guys . im new on here. But have often used the forums for search info.


----------



## prozacprincess89

Dtowneast said:


> Whats up guys . im new on here. But have often used the forums for search info.


 same here I'm a noob but I'm running out of ammo that's the saddest thing, when cocaine makes you wanna come back for seconds and you're broke


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya ~ sorry I have not been om this social thread in ages. Lovely to see people posting here greetings to all you newbies ~ I hope that you're all enjoying the site n getting out from it, what you need. It's an informative, knowledgable site full of warm, caring, supportive n friendly people. Been on the site years n have received support n information. 

 Evey


----------



## acetylatemythc

Hey Bluelighters,

i've been lurking psychotropic chemistry info on bluelight for at least the last 8 years, so i thought it was well overdue that i said Hi. So hello there fellow psychonauts =].

 I've always been drawn to bluelight by the sense of community and compassion/support displayed on the boards so its nice to finally join you guys.


.........and there is no need to "SWIM".....

keeep it real

NGW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey!  I hope you enjoy the forums. %)


----------



## SchapMd

What's up peeps. New to BL but not new to the scene .


----------



## SchapMd

Been following CH for some time now.


----------



## Smoky

Welcome aboard ! !


----------



## SchapMd

Thanks smoky. I've been shooting dope for 21 years and now I'm on subs. Trying to dial these things in so i can still get a buzz.


----------



## thelung

shout out to all the new bluelighters out there :D


----------



## Hashfinder33

Hi guys I'm new to this and only joined recently to get help through opiate withdrawls and to find better help through user guidance


----------



## Runtoparadise

Welcome to the BL community all you new folk!

Rtp


----------



## Methsmkr

Hello all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Howdy!


----------



## lovegigi821

Hi there captain! Nice to find a friend who loves the cheeva  too. Just did me a balloon ?? and am feeling pretty good. I hate being judged because of my drug of choice. Do u get that? The worst when other druggies, speed freaks, etc act like oooh u do H, u r always bad person.


----------



## lovegigi821

Hi there. Hoping to make some new friends here. A place where no one judges u


----------



## lovegigi821

I've been doing dope (smoke & smack) for at least 25 yrs. I hate to sound dumb, but what is SWIM...&NGW


----------



## lovegigi821

*Withdrawls*



Hashfinder33 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this and only joined recently to get help through opiate withdrawls and to find better help through user guidance


 get u some dilaudids and ween down with those (u can bang them or swallow) cutting down weekly for about a month & if u still need a little help get u some narcos. Some good Weed and xanax helps too. Don't know where ur at but in TX it's not too hard to come by. Good luck. Me, no desire to quit.


----------



## lovegigi821

lovegigi821 said:


> get u some dilaudids and ween down with those (u can bang them or swallow) cutting down weekly for about a month & if u still need a little help get u some narcos. Some good Weed and xanax helps too. Don't know where ur at but in TX it's not too hard to come by. Good luck. Me, no desire to quit.


 btw, d's r easier to kick than cheeva & Methadone is the hardest.


----------



## Kittycat5

SWIM is someone who isnt me. No idea about NGW.


----------



## lovegigi821

I'm new here capt. What is the name of your novel?


----------



## Smoky

Welcome new members !  !


----------



## fucv2

i think this internet spot is pretty fun


----------



## Eveleivibe

Smoky said:


> Welcome new members !  !



Eccling this to any new members. Shame this thread has become deserted it was quite busy at one time with quite a bit of banter. Has anyone seen HOOD lately? I miss him around here as he seemed really helpful to new members n cheered the place up. 

Hope you are doing ok, Smoky. Would be ace to see some people chatting on this thread as well as new members. I quite miss posting on here. I hope that everyone is doing well 

Evey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing today? 

Glad to see you around evey!


----------



## Smoky

I'm good! How are you guys? Yeah, let's get this thread moving again. Bumping it now.  

What's going on this weekend ? ?


----------



## herbavore

Gardening for me.


----------



## armoredslug

I've been gardening, too!  The rain is soaking the earth this morning, so I know that the plants are drinking deeply and feeling content.  As are the weeds.  

     Herbavore, I've run into a few of your posts and it seems to me that you are very articulate, intelligent, and kind.  I respect that immensely.  I hope that your gardens are thriving!

     I am wishing all of you the very best!


----------



## thelung

Another week is upon us!  I'm just enjoying my new apartment


----------



## dungdn93

We would call them wraps here in America. %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thelung said:


> Another week is upon us!  I'm just enjoying my new apartment



Nice!!


----------



## thelung

Captain.Heroin said:


> Nice!!



hey Captain.Heroin hope you're doing well!


----------



## CaseyNickles32

New to the site, and I am reading a lot. Familiar with weed of course, heard of wax, never seen it tho... Got a late start! What's a dab? Truth be told I used to smoke a long time ago. Dirt weed. Now I can't sleep for shit... Thought I would see what's out there. I need to sleep damn it


----------



## Runtoparadise

Welcome Casey! Hope you enjoy the BL community & find the answers you're looking for!

Rtp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thelung said:


> hey Captain.Heroin hope you're doing well!



Thanks, I've been recovering from a cold and have been extremely busy this summer, but am still keeping it all together somehow.


----------



## CaveGurl

What's up Kids! Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## CaveGurl

Nevermind---


----------



## Smoky

Hi CaveGurl ! !

Doing good, looking forward to getting away this weekend. How are you?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

How's everyone doing?

I for one am so glad that the heat is finally over... the fresh air feels so good.


----------



## Cashvillewannaplay

Anyone have any suggestions to get a family member off heroine


----------



## XxSURPRISExX

Preparation&Approach...it's a long haul. If you can describe a bit more I'm sure we could be more descriptive as well. Best of luck in getting your family member off H


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Cashvillewannaplay said:


> Anyone have any suggestions to get a family member off heroine


hey sorry for the delayed response... Check out the Sober Living section of the site, good luck.


----------



## Bearlove

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I for one am so glad that the heat is finally over... the fresh air feels so good.



We've had a pretty hot summer also, like you the cooler air is just starting to show up - set to be around 36 for the coming week.      BBQ season !


----------



## S.M.F.G

Big hello to all long time member been away but back in action, some may remember me, other new faces are always good! Lots happened i look foward to rejoining the community. Peace!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Bearlove said:


> We've had a pretty hot summer also, like you the cooler air is just starting to show up - set to be around 36 for the coming week.      BBQ season !



Yeah fall is so beautiful


----------



## S.M.F.G

Having oppisite this corner, stoked to be out of the cold, springs here gardens booming and looking foward to the warmer months. One notices these changes more if living on tha street or out bush in a swag.


----------



## Jbaines154

angeleyes said:


> Welcome to the new NMI social thread! The old one can be found here.
> 
> 
> Homagawd. $14 for a kebab. Gotta admit it was a decent kebab but. We pay pretty high prices but god damn that is a good feed.
> 
> 
> To those new to Bluelight, social threads are basically threads where people from a certain subforum get together, chat, just generally talk and get to know one another. So feel free to come in, say hi and get to know some of the other members. We don't bite, unless you want us to.
> 
> Please read the forum guidelines before posting just above the top of this page or found in my signature. Having said that, if you're new here then welcome and even if you're not then come get a kebab, kick back this that, you feel me?


Hey there!


----------



## Serenity74

Hey whats up, I'm new to BL. Was doing some researching on shards & this site was the first one to come up! I must say I'm hooked & look forward to some very interesting conversations! ;-)


----------



## Serenity74

Can someone please tell me how to edit my profile pleaseeeeeeeee? Thanks


----------



## K.F.O.B.

Whats up everyone !!?? Im new to bl but i always used if for reference prior to sighning up.. this site is awesome ,,tons of info... ok ,, rip on


----------



## Slidedown13

Hello all. New to bl but been browsing for awhile. Wanted to say thanks I have learned tons already. Can't wait to learn what's new and communicate with everyone


----------



## zephyr

Hi everyone here!  I am one of the moderators from the Social forum.  Social is basically the gathering place for everybody to enjoy the intetnet company of other bluelighters (and greenies).  

Social is not specifically designed as a drug forum as the focus forums are here to discuss specific drug questions and share advice on that. The folks who post in Social are not strangers to drug use though and there are many people from all over the world that have been there/done that.  Its a good place to talk to others who might have similar circumstances to you.

Its a fun place. Harm reduction does include giving people a forum designed to relax a little, have someone to talk to and not feel isolated.

You are welcome to come and hang out in Social. That goes for noobies to old schoolers.



See you there! :D


----------



## bluebulldog

Hi everyone I'm bluebulldog. Jus signed up as I think I can share my experiences!!  I'm from Scotland and same problems.all over the.world but not everyone is 'true to.themselves all the time, so I am an H user clean 9yr+ still say I'm vulnerable so still well medicated and wish to exchange our different points of view. Bluebulldog also benzo's,methadone,Morphine etc. Would like to know how other people think of Pregabalin. And does it work for you???


----------



## TheNodfather

I am not sure but I'm assuming because you're a former H user and you still consider yourself vulnerable it must be something like I Suboxone Subutex.? My experience with the Suboxone I cleaned up for a little bit roughly a year ago from heroin and other opiate painkillers only to be placed on Suboxone for a couple of weeks while detoxing in treatment and withdrawals from the Suboxone almost harder than heroin. This was the only time I've ever taken a suboxone regiment so I don't know maybe a combination of physical withdrawals combined with the emotional upheaval of intense one-on-one and group therapy 8 hours a day seven days a week tag teamed up to kick my ass but it was not a pleasant experience for me


----------



## TheNodfather

I'm new to this


----------



## Stonerdude1

This is so f*****g weird.. I just called my buddy nick nack pattywhack yesterday and im new to this site idk how it works but i created this account to post about why im freaked out only to get freak out just a little bit more


----------



## lewiscopeland18

Hiiiii


----------



## vaughnclark562

Hello how are you all?


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm fine. why are you creating so many accounts? if you don't stop it, you'll be banned.

pick one account and stick with it. please drop me a pm and let me know which account/username you intend to use otherwise i'll just ban them all.

alasdair


----------



## Soundx

*Current Guidelines 4 Acute, Post-Acute, Chronic Pain Overdose and Death Phases*

Hi

I am searching to see in any one has seen a forum here with review of the current guidelines for acute, post-acute and chronic pain phases. Currently came across Bluelight, 2015 AMDG OpiadGuideline-1.pdf, 2016 CDC Guideline for Prescribing Opiads for Chronic Pain, 2015 Community Management of Opiad Overdose WHO


----------



## TumajNuri

aq. said:


> whatever it is looks delicious :D



Yeah... I have no idea what that is, but I wanna give it a try anyway.


----------



## zephyr

Sup!


----------



## SAFBD

Hello everyone. I am long term iv user. My first experience i was 17 and someone injected me with cocaine. I played with that for about a year and stopped.  pretty clean for the next 10 years. Then introduced to crack by my ex-wife. Struggled with that for 20 years. I got hurt and was put on opioids for the next 10 years I was fine then one day I just decided to smash the pill and inject it. It was a oxycodone 30 milligram. I am now currently either snorting or injecting oxycodone and have tried H about 5 times total. I have a snorted and injected it.   am I a fool to think that I have control over this right now. On my way clean. I use a Suboxone to go through my bad period and im good to go. I've been clean a week now. I probably won't do anything again for another week then I'll start again for two or three weeks. Just wondering if anyone else uses the way I do. I don't spend all my money, my place to live is secure, my power doesn't go out, I have groceries.


----------



## Runtoparadise

Soundx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am searching to see in any one has seen a forum here with review of the current guidelines for acute, post-acute and chronic pain phases. Currently came across Bluelight, 2015 AMDG OpiadGuideline-1.pdf, 2016 CDC Guideline for Prescribing Opiads for Chronic Pain, 2015 Community Management of Opiad Overdose WHO



Welcome! Is it just me or is this post not that clear?

Are you asking for a forum consisting of when opies should be used for acute, post acute & them CP stages?

Or how long these stages last?

Rtp


----------



## Itsurdime

Hi, newbie here, I used the name because I was told year's ago that you should not use a copper penny to take your food out of spoon after cheffing. Anyone else heard of this? Oh and in Canada we call your kebabs, Shawarma's! ?..Very popular here with the young crowd after the bars close ???..we have the Shawarma's Shops all along the bar strips in the city..yummy..extra Garlic Sauce!!! Now I'm starving..lol


----------



## Itsurdime

Good for you on figuring a way to get off it at all! I'm so petrified of withdrawal I am a total B I t c h if my script runs short and I can't find anything.. until I find it, you don't wanna know me, I am spoon afraid of withdrawal. I once withdrew from oxycontin, worst thing I've ever been through, it took two weeks before I could stand up long enough to go out for a smoke!! Unfortunately I was paralyzed for almost a year in 2015, and I now have poly neuropathy. &#55358;&#56596;, So I have a script for hydromorphone. But the doc dropped me from 12 mg to 9 mg, and my feet hurt and spasm so bad at night, I have to take extra, so I run short.. I used to snort my oxycontin, but I either swallow, or chew n swallow these.. Anyway, I would like to know your process for getting off ops, even if you go back to it, I want to know if there is a les scary way than straight withdrawal??&#55358;&#56594;&#55358;&#56597;&#55357;&#56899; Lol..ty


----------



## Runtoparadise

^There are many threads here on how to survive intermittent CT episodes or "bridging" when pills or whatever run out.

Loperamide is popular & cheap, helps with not shitting urself also ?. You suffer pain so most likely are scripted Gabapentin or Pregabalin, both are fantastic at covering you while you wait for your script.

Obv there are opies avail on the street, codeine CWE might also help you feel reasonable,- but is no match for hydromorph.

Check out the chronic pain or opiate wd threads. 

Rtp


----------



## 14me2yo

Hi everyone, I'm new around here!  Brett, from Saint Louis, Missouri.


----------



## Goldenchild_one215

Wtf is this shit. me+icecream+convo/2Dìp+him-me=Skysun


----------



## myaed1976

Newbie here, but I've been reading through this site for years. I'm an opiate user. The harm reduction on this site has helped me many times. Just wanted to say "hi" ?


----------



## Erinben0103

*Newbie here*

Long time reader, first time poster. Love the social setup and being able to talk of other things besides drugs with folks on the web. I feel like I just dated myself saying that! I'm 37. I'm from southwest Florida.


----------



## BigShawfolk

I'm new, too.
I've looked up a few things here in the past.
I'm honest joeblow, past user of iv drugs.  Done five years state time for stealing them from a pharmacy 20 years ago.  I'd like a place to talk about this & that.
I don't know if this is it.  All the sign up, putting your email down, 100% traceability Is this the safest way to talk openly about risk reduction?
I've signed up, accepted & follow rules.  So what's your opinion.  You're here you must think it's good.
Thanks for input/opinions
Peace out till tomorrow.


----------



## Wyldraider

*Hello (new)*

Hello all, I am new here. I've stopped in a few times prior but I am finally a "Green lighter". I am finding my doc to be slowly lowering my meds. This leaves me in more pain than needed. I joined in hopes of making a few friends that go thru things like I. To find answers or give some advice. I have 49 posts till I get more privileges as a blue lighter. So I will use them to slowly explain my issues and give advice or just say hello, if they count replies as posts! 
Peace out
Wyldraider


----------



## herbavore

Hi everybody. 

@BigShawfolk: your email etc is only stored and used if necessary by the administration to get hold of you if there is a problem with your account. No one else sees that information unless you publicly share it (not advised). I think anything on the internet is traceable if someone is keen enough to do the work and has enough of a reason to do so. The most important thing we try to do here at Bluelight to keep our site safe and our members safe is to have a zero tolerance for buying/selling drugs. That means even asking someone from your area, in thinly veiled language, questions that could be interpreted as sourcing will get you in trouble on the site. Beyond that it would not be safe for you--what if the anonymous person you are talking to is law enforcement and you have just arranged a meet-up? Stay safe and welcome to the community!

@ Wyldraider: all your posts count. Just roam around the forum and respond to any thread that interests you and you'll have 50 posts in no time.


----------



## Moopapotamus

Hai there, from a newbie in Austin. Been lurking off and on for a bit, but felt honor-bound that I should join. How's everybody doin' today?


----------



## herbavore

I'm trying to envision a moopapotamus. I'm good and I hope you are too.


----------



## lime_green_soda

hello, i don't know how forums work i'm pretty dumb that way. yeah that's about it


----------



## RDP89

lime_green_soda said:


> hello, i don't know how forums work i'm pretty dumb that way. yeah that's about it



Welcome to Bluelight, lime_green_soda!!


----------



## Finnlapp

... Anybody play Guitar, Banjo... 
Take Methadone...
Zolpidem, tizanidine,
Midodrine..( i fall down a lot )

....lotza trips to local E..R...


----------



## pharmerstylez

Hey all! Here to learn and network with people who like to make/purify their own products as well as grow things


----------



## Bbygrl_em1

Not new here just finally made an account bluelight has helped me a ton in past, present, and probably future


----------



## Tambrea

Hello, I'm new & hoping Im at the place... And evryone is having a good night


----------



## rainyday107

Hi guys, I'm back after a long hiatus. Posted in new members forum...not new but looking forward to reconnecting with the BL community again.


----------



## dancar

Hello guys, I'm new one here...been searching for some helpful info and i think i'm at the right place..not a native speaker but pretty strong


----------



## third_eye_lasik

A ton of helpful info here that's for sure. Welcome to the site. What brought you here?


----------



## Snoopy199533

Been coming to this site for information for a few years....it's been the most helpful out of most of the resources on the web that I've come across....figured it was abt time I made an account. Seems like I'd probably get more out of the site that way :b 
So HI!!!  (^^^very, very high ^^^^lol)


----------



## herbavore

Hi Snoopy. Or should I say, High?


----------



## psychedelicham

what up y'all? I'm fairly new to interacting on BL but Ive used the site for years. One of the best forums around   Anyways, i just moved to DFW area in Texas... UT Dallas to be exact. Great campus  though The people are complete squares.  Anyone else from around here? Or possibly more exciting places?


----------



## Cleaner

I always loved these forums. I have been reading them for years but I don't know how to get on to a more recent thread. I would like to be able to ask a question and have it answered right away or even be able to help other people. Thanks


----------



## Cleaner

Hey yall Just to let you know, I find this site more helpful than any site out there because Here I am dealing with real people and do not have to rely on things like WebMd where it just tells you what is supposed to happen, not what really does happen when taking certain meds.


----------



## Cleaner

Does anyone have any experience with suboxone or know what room I can go into to discuss it? TIA


----------



## Arlene

Hello all, I been looking at this sight for a while and I think it is pretty awesome!! My main reason i joined is to learn more on narcotics and Controlled  substances.. I have seen some good advice and bad, so I thought I could learn more!! Thank u for having me and I look forward to comunicating wit u all!!


----------



## maddiegreen

Yooo, I am new i want to start a thread or ask a question because I might do MDMA tomorrow, but am currently on Clarithromycin for my acne, toking 500mg a day. I have just come off of lymecyclin/doxycline since they gave me gastritis. To cure the gastritis I had omperazol which I stopped taking about a week ago, and have since started the Clarithromycin. But i am not sure how to start a thread or ask a question haha


----------



## Maryann

Hi everyone 
I am new to this blue light org. It peeked my interest because I am trying to get away from my prescription oxycodone. It's day three & I don't think I can do it anymore I'm in so much pain. Any advice that can help me? Maryann ?


----------



## herbavore

Cleaner said:


> Does anyone have any experience with suboxone or know what room I can go into to discuss it? TIA



Sober Living has quite a few people with suboxone experience. Other Drugs is another forum where it gets discussed.

Also, in case you are still having trouble jumping into a thread, just scroll to the bottom and when you click on the reply button it will bring up a box for your reply. If you want to start a thread you can scroll to the bottom of the page in the appropriate forum and click on 'start new thread'. It will give you a box for the title and a box for your question (or whatever you are going to discuss). Remember to check the search engine first so that you can simply contribute to an older thread rather than starting an identical new one (if one exists, that is).


----------



## Uncadollas




----------



## STLBreathe

Newbie in bluelight and hoping to learn about CHEMS especially Meth; G; & K


----------



## Wizzardly

Last post on here was 8 days ago. (edit: oh lol. It was actually yesterday) New member checking to see how active this site is. I'm interested in making friends, learning about risk reduction, pharmacology, talking shit about shit and memes. 21 almost 22 yo. My bff Pengu loves opioids and blazing while whatching movies (most recent accomplishment: 2001: A Space odyssey) and wants to get into "learning about" psychedelics.

Kik me or hit me up in the dm
Cheers, stay safe fam!


----------



## CFC

Hello to you both!  Welcome to Bluelight.

This is the busiest drugs forum in the world, so hopefully you get the social buzz you're looking for.

I recommend checking out the dozens of different forums and then posting in one that takes your fancy. There's one for most types of drugs, there's social forums, community forums for photography, literature, sports, film & TV etc etc.

Hope to see you both around!
CFC


----------



## Skoalart

Hello Strange New World
I am new to posting and membership, but I have read through countless articles here. Figured I would join and be social.


----------



## Santa

Hello Skoalart!

Welcome to Bluelight from Santa Claus!

I hope you've been well behaved this year! 

Get posting around the forums and making friends, and you'll soon receive the special gift of **friendship**

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Dakster

Hi I'm New. Joined as I take an interest in what I am putting into my body. 2 weeks out of hospital (5 week bed ridden with hepatitis caused by historic alcoholism combined with a bad reaction to venlafaxine 225mg) anyways been out and in the process of finishing a course of the steroid prednisone. No anti depressant but prescribed 2mg diazepam 4 times daily and 5 mg stemetil 4 times daily. I have supplemented this with approx 20 to 30 mg of Galenika bensedin ( more of a placebo than anything else) and feel more mentally stable than I have in years, apart from massive weight gain from the steroids. As a result I will be trying phenfast375 as I have heard it is less harmful than straight up phentermine. Anyway long and short of it, will any of this mixed cocktail react harmfully? I am thinking of changing from the bensedin to xanax. Anyone with any comments or experience please. Thanks for listening.

Dakster x


----------



## CFC

Hey mate, glad to see you're doing a bit better now, and welcome to Bluelight 

I'd say you'll be fine with that combination.

If you have any other worries though, make sure to post your query in *Basic Drug Discussion* for more feedback.

All the best,
CFC


----------



## curtisdaniel777

*hello, I just signed up an hour ago , and just getting used to navigating the site. It's pretty cool so far.  I have to say that inf**ormation straight from the source is better than just trusting google yahoo etc.  And you can meet **new friends** at the same time.  I hope to chat with someone soon about **anything** everything whatever, thank you **
and Godbless, 

~~~CD~~~

PS
**Merry Christmas *


----------



## Adventurotica

Greetings fellow travelers throughout space and time! My existential and visceral adventures have been so rewarding. I am a little surprised I just found this site. I am really excited to dive in! 

Feel free to message if you think we would vibe!


----------



## CFC

Welcome to Bluelight curtisdaniel and adventurotica! 

Hope you both get stuck into the forums and start chatting and making friends :D

Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shavi

Hello everyone. I’m not sure how I wound up here. But....I did. Laying in bed. Hours before work and the dark keeps me company. Wife snoring. Youngest on computer. Oldest and work on graveyard. Just a hello into the dark.


----------



## CFC

Hey Shavi, I don't know how I ended up at Bluelight either  One day I just seemed to be posting and before I knew it, I had some efriends. That's the great thing about posting into the dark sometimes.

Oh, and welcome - from all of us here!


----------



## KRichards24

*First post and backstory to what brought me here:*

New here.  First post.  Been lurking for a while after researching pain meds after developing a persistent pain in my jaw that I feared was cancer due to tobacco use, but turns out it's a rare disease that effects only a small fraction of the population called Eagle Syndrome.  

I'm also depressed, and going through anti-depressants Paxil and now Effexor, which both pretty much suck.  Effexor is better than Paxil for me.  

For the pain the Doc started me off on a trycilic anti-depressant for the nerve pain in my jaw, and it didn't help, made me sluggish and super dry mouth where I could barely swallow so after MRI confirmation of the Eagle Syndrome they went with Gabapentin.  Which too, makes me sleepy as hell, doesn't get rid of all the pain, and does nothing for the headaches that I have associated with the syndrome.  

What gets me is the fact that Doc's are now scared to death to prescribe a narcotic or opiod to the point that now, they don't prescribe any at all to the people that are in pain, they say, take Advil, or Tylenol.  Well, Advil doesn't cut it, but pain meds do.  Anti-depressants don't make me feel any less depressed, but some pain meds do.  I've been going to Doc since October and I'm up to Gabapentin and on it, I'm pretty much worthless and all I want to do is sleep.  I don't want to live my life like this, so I've sourced my own pain meds and take them to function.  

It just makes me think that either way the healthcare industry is broken.  1. They are responsible for the opiod epidemic by prescribing so many at one point.  2. They are responsible for more OD's now because people that need them can't get them from a trusted pharmacy and have to resort to other measures where you don't know what you are getting. 

It just pisses me off and I feel like I'm being held prisoner for something that isn't my fault, and I'm falling into the trap of unsupervised use.  A trap I didn't want to fall into, I wanted a legit prescription with Doc supervision, and now I'm just limited by how much I want to spend, which is becoming more and more, since it seems that's the only way I feel less depressed.  

I'm to the point where I just feel like what's the point of going to the Doctors who don't know crap, and aren't going to do anything to improve the quality of my life.  For all they care I could sleep all day, as long as I'm not being prescribed something that would work and keep me active and engaged.  

You can move this if this is to much for an intro.  

Cheers,

K


----------



## CFC

Hey KRichards, welcome to Bluelight 

Sorry to read about your struggles and your really rare jaw condition! I can say your kind of story is very common around here though. Lot's have been having to deal with that attitude about the prescription of opioids from doctors. It is disheartening  We've actually discussed this quite a bit in our Drugs in the Media forum (maybe check it out).

I know this is an obvious question, but have you tried different doctors? You really need to emphasise pain, because they do have a duty to ensure you aren't in it.

Regards,
CFC


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey KR ! 

First of all, welcome to Bluelight 

I hear you loud and clear.   I, too, am a long term pain patient; in my case it's my lower lumbar region.  They put me on Gabapentin (300mg x 3 daily) and after 6 months wouldn't prescribe me even that.  I did have prior history of Heroin abuse, but have been clean since 1977.  It's really not fair.

In my case I was able to diminish the pain by a rigorous regimen of PT and CBD products.  I guess I was lucky because some people are not fortunate enough to have a problem that will successfully respond to this.   

I hope that you can eventually find a way to deal with your situation.  

In any event, feel free to look at all the various sub forums and find a home here.  I'm sure not gonna move this, but if you don't get enough responses feel free to post a similar thread in one of the more active sections of Bluelight.  This particular one doesn't always get a lot of traffic.  If you have any specific questions, we are here to steer you in the right direction.

Again welcome to Bluelight !


----------



## Santa

*Ho Ho Ho!*


*Welcome my Children of the Bluelight.

May you all enjoy festive mirth and joy this Christmas!*


*Ho Ho Ho!*


----------



## EZPeezy789

Hi! I'm new here but have wanted to join for a while. I have a rare disease that attacks my joints, along with other crappy stuff. So just looking to chat with people like me who are dealing with pain!


----------



## Xenabena

Hello all I am a new member..  I have a question I hope y'all can help me out.  I am prescribed 15mg Roxy's and I am unable to swallow them so I snort them and we'll my question is that my doctor raised my dosage from 15 to 20 mg  today and I am unable to get my new 20 mg to break down into a powder so I am able to snort it. My 15 mg broke down just fine had no problems and got these today and went to take one and I can't get it to break down into a fine powder at all does anyone here have any ideas that might help if I take orally I throw right back up and waste it..  Please HELP


----------



## Kaden_Nite

EZPeezy789 said:


> Hi! I'm new here but have wanted to join for a while. I have a rare disease that attacks my joints, along with other crappy stuff. So just looking to chat with people like me who are dealing with pain!



Hey, welcome to Bluelight. Maybe take a look at the pain management thread and share your story, or feel free to create your own thread over at The Dark Side.


----------



## Zackmto

I’m into getting to know as much information as I possibly can about stuff related to a lot of topics on here.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Xenabena said:


> Hello all I am a new member..  I have a question I hope y'all can help me out.  I am prescribed 15mg Roxy's and I am unable to swallow them so I snort them and we'll my question is that my doctor raised my dosage from 15 to 20 mg  today and I am unable to get my new 20 mg to break down into a powder so I am able to snort it. My 15 mg broke down just fine had no problems and got these today and went to take one and I can't get it to break down into a fine powder at all does anyone here have any ideas that might help if I take orally I throw right back up and waste it..  Please HELP



Hey Xena, welcome. Some formulations of oxycodone and other strong opioids have been made 'tamper-proof' by the manufacturers. Apparently, they turn to gel or something when crushed. From what I have read, it is quite a process to get round this.

Several threads have been started on the topic, this one is probably the most detailed.


----------



## Tubbs

Yeah, some of the long acting ones have Narcan in them as well some mechanism that only activates the Narcan under abuse


----------



## CFC

Zackmto said:


> I’m into getting to know as much information as I possibly can about stuff related to a lot of topics on here.



Welcome - what are you interests Zack?


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

Ummmm hi?


----------



## GiNa LyNnxx

I know all about it


----------



## Santa

*Ho Ho Ho!*







Where are my cookies?! Oh, over in Cannabis Discussion and Other Drugs, I understand.

Until next year, children of BL.


----------



## Babygirlsissy

Hiii...I'm new to the site..been reading and getting info from this forum for years and love the help!!!!!! ??


----------



## CFC

Babygirlsissy said:


> Hiii...I'm new to the site..been reading and getting info from this forum for years and love the help!!!!!! ??



Hey babygirl! Welcome to BL  Glad you've been finding the site useful for all those years!

Hope to see you posting around some of the forums and getting to know folks here and the community


----------



## Tzcatlipoca

First post here,
I am a young pharmaceutical undergrad from Constantinople. I would very much like to be part of the bluelight community and offer all experience I have on pharmaceuticals, discuss their effects, use and abuse potential, medicinal or recreational value and toxicity report. Please contact me if you have any questions, I'll answer my best, I have experiences with almost all varieties of different psychoactives from each and every sort besides deliriants/datura. I would love a good conversation.
Thank you kindly,
Tezcatlipoca


----------



## CFC

Hey there - welcome to Bluelight! 

Sounds like you have some interesting experience. Head out into the forums and get chatting 

You may find *Neuroscience & Pharmacology Discussion* an interesting place to start.

Best,
CFC


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hi Tzcat, welcome to Bluelight. Look forward to your posts


----------



## BenJaminPitt

High new here been using the site for years but only just made a profile. So yea high


----------



## Robwolf

Hello, Im super new at this. I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome BenJammin and Rowolf


----------



## herbavore

Robwolf said:


> Hello, Im super new at this. I hope you all are doing well!



A Detroiter! Half of my roots go all the way back to the early 20th century in that city.


----------



## Tubbs

The motor city, only been once but my experience is it gets a bad rap. I liked detroit.


----------



## Fawk

Uum hey. Whos up and coming down from sugar? Hate this part!!!!


----------



## Tubbs

I'm up but the sugar comedown was 3 years ago, and yes indeed it does suck.


----------



## Rocketdogg

Hello Everyone! New member here. I've been lurking for a couple weeks to get the feel of the site, time to introduce myself. Call me rocketdogg


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hey Rocket, welcome to Bluelight


----------



## marigolden

Good evening ladies, I'm Marigold. I've been lurking on this site for the past couple weeks and I figured I'd come socialise


----------



## CFC

Welcome rocket and marigolden! Great to see some new faces around here


----------



## zephyr

Hello new people! Dont be shy. Feel free to get in amongst it.  Theres heaps of subforums around that have weird friendly folks who are no different to you and some who are polar opposite but here for the same reason.


----------



## Tzcatlipoca

Welcome all the new people. I recommend posting in basic drug discussion / neuropharmacology and advanced boards! Welcome!


----------



## rebelmania

Hi everyone. I have used the forum a long time without becoming a member, so I thought why not become an active participant instead?


----------



## CFC

Hey rebelmania, welcome  Glad you decided to join and get involved. What are you favourite drugs?


----------



## rebelmania

CFC said:


> Hey rebelmania, welcome  Glad you decided to join and get involved. What are you favourite drugs?



I started out with opiates but went into benzos. Last week has been my first on stims and psychedelics, I understand now whey they are liked. :D


----------



## CFC

^ haha. Oh yes indeed they are :D

What did you try?


----------



## Xperiment626

Hi everyone, I have been reading Bluelight basically since I first started using meth about a year and a half ago, mostly to get advice and learn about harm reduction. I'm two months clean now (it's the only "hard" drug I've used. I drink occasionally and smoke weed every so often but they really don't compare to Tina).

I'm not sure if I want to use again (feeling cravings today but I know it's just a long road back if I use). Wanted to join the community to just learn about others' thoughts and perspectives.


----------



## CFC

Hey Xperiment, welcome, good to see you finally join 

Yeah I can sympathise, meth was my thing too and it's incredibly moreish! It can be really hard to out-think the cravings at times. You always think you'll be able to handle another round after a long break as well. But it's such a lie the brain tells and leads you right back down that addiction hole again lol.

If you're looking for some support to stay clean or just more examples of others in similar situations, check out the Sober Living forum, it's really good. 

Take care 
CFC


----------



## VulcariaTors

Hey guys and gals!
Finally decided to take the plunge and make a bluelight account. I've used the forum as a passive observer off and on over the past few years to get info and advice on various drugs. Yknow, dos and don'ts, effects, general pricing, etc. It's been a great help. I've always had a fond respect for mind alteration and experiencing different states of being. I think psychadelics are a huge benefit for the weary mind, that amphetamines and uppers put you more intimately in the moment, and that alcohol is just a shit load of fun. Looking forward to learning, sharing experiences, and chatting with whoever. Much love.

-V


----------



## zephyr

Xperiment626 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading Bluelight basically since I first started using meth about a year and a half ago, mostly to get advice and learn about harm reduction. I'm two months clean now (it's the only "hard" drug I've used. I drink occasionally and smoke weed every so often but they really don't compare to Tina).
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to use again (feeling cravings today but I know it's just a long road back if I use). Wanted to join the community to just learn about others' thoughts and perspectives.



Hi mate.  The first harder drug I used was speed and that was a lot easier to use recreationally than meth.  Just a few lines out clubbing no hassle.  Meth is a different beast altogether.  Its been a monkey on my back for half my life. I love it and hate it.

Im taking a break from it. Not had any all year (lol) .  Its weird. The only way I have to keep it a sometimes drug is to just get small quantities and use it all at once.  Then not go get for a fortnight or month.

Speed I could just keep and dish out whenever.


----------



## Xperiment626

zephyr said:


> Im taking a break from it. Not had any all year (lol) .  Its weird. The only way I have to keep it a sometimes drug is to just get small quantities and use it all at once.  Then not go get for a fortnight or month.



This is exactly what I would do and it still felt terrible lol. Meth is killer.


----------



## Xperiment626

Thanks for the tip, CFC. I went straight to Sober Living last night after posting here and found a lot of encouraging posts. I made it through last night and today clean, and I'm feeling better right now.


----------



## Snowball nelly

Hi, am new to this site too after hearing loads about all that you do for each other from my younger bro who has been using the site for ages. Am an ex heroin/crack user and still battling with the stuff, enjoy drinking alcohol and smoking weed, t be truthful am a bit of a "anything goes occasionally" type but once never seems to be that for me. Can honestly say that hallucinogens have never really been my thing(apart from what comes with sleep depravation!) Been an addict for 25years + and had some close calls but obviously, in my belief, it's not my time, YET! Everyday is a battle and am so glad to have found the courage to speak to others in similar situations. Have read some scary shit on this site but also such supportiveness. The world needs to open it's eyes to modern recreational life instead of pushing ALL DRUG USE under the carpet. I've been in all types of treatment centres and under different workers through the years but like minded people are always more helpful in my experience. Hopefully this site will help me at low times and my experiences can enlighten others occasionally - "good luck" to anyone battling an addiction and anyone playing around with substances needs to know that it takes a very strong person to beat the devil you befriend. Hello again to all from nelly snowball'!!


----------



## Trazodon't

Snowball nelly said:


> Hi, am new to this site too after hearing loads about all that you do for each other from my younger bro who has been using the site for ages. Am an ex heroin/crack user and still battling with the stuff, enjoy drinking alcohol and smoking weed, t be truthful am a bit of a "anything goes occasionally" type but once never seems to be that for me. Can honestly say that hallucinogens have never really been my thing(apart from what comes with sleep depravation!) Been an addict for 25years + and had some close calls but obviously, in my belief, it's not my time, YET! Everyday is a battle and am so glad to have found the courage to speak to others in similar situations. Have read some scary shit on this site but also such supportiveness. The world needs to open it's eyes to modern recreational life instead of pushing ALL DRUG USE under the carpet. I've been in all types of treatment centres and under different workers through the years but like minded people are always more helpful in my experience. Hopefully this site will help me at low times and my experiences can enlighten others occasionally - "good luck" to anyone battling an addiction and anyone playing around with substances needs to know that it takes a very strong person to beat the devil you befriend. Hello again to all from nelly snowball'!!


Hi and welcome to bluelight. We are all here to support each other. Hope you win your battle .keep strong wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Snowball nelly

I need luck, as been battling this thing too long now and it hasn't got any easier. Everyday, ever after all these years I learn or hear something different/new and when u think you've beaten one demon really it's replaced by another(maybe that's my downfall) No longer physically addicted to "snowballs" - heroin n crack mixed in a syringe but psychologically the cravings are terrible ! Anyone who knows how to deal with the little  devils sitting on your shoulders, please advise me the best way to deal with the situation as am at a loss. All my close family know where am at but it's hurting most of them more than me which makes it worse ?!


----------



## CheetoATX

Hey guys, new member here from austin texas. I have seen lots of great info on this forum so wanted to join!!! I have been trying to kick kratom for about 9 or 10 months now with not much success....... its legal here so its had to stay off of. 

Glad to be here though, looking for some support in making this last taper my one that works!!!

Thanks Again.
CheetoATX


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Cheeto ! Great to have ya with us at Bluelight.

Check out *Sober Living* for folks who are either doing what you are or have been down the road before.


----------



## Eddy77

Hello, i am new to the here not sure who is up and who is dragging people down. I see a lot of funny style here. Is this place legit? Or am I just see-in shadows on the web? I am not a A hole who is just pointing I would like to be able to let my hair down. so you could say.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Eddy ! It doesn't matter if it's up or down, we at Bluelight are keeping it real.

Welcome


----------



## chiefmadpipes

Hey all. Newly registered to BL, though I've been visiting this site for months to garner great information in harm reduction and all kinds of stuff. 

I wanted to register so I could apply my own knowledge to help others on here and to have a platform in which I can get more specific advice on some of my own questions. Knowledge is power! Thank you and its great to be registered.


----------



## CFC

Hey chief, welcome aboard!  What drugs are you into?


----------



## Larimar

Hello everyone! Finally signed up after lurking around for a few weeks. Already have learned so much , shed a few tears and had some laughs I look forward to contributing and asking a few questions soon .


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Great to have you with us, Larimar, Welome !


----------



## Risenshiner2

Hello everyone!!!! I am glad I found this group.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Risenshiner, welcome to Bluelight!  I'm moving the two threads with the specific questions over to  *Sober Living* where it will get more eyes on it so you can get answers.


----------



## hippyhigh

Hello my name is Tee but you guys can call me hippyhigh, I'm a young adult residing in Pennsylvania who just loves to learn about the effects, history and use of different opiums, natural drugs and etc. I'm always up for new friends and new information.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Hippyhigh, welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## AnonyTails

Hello there!
New here and looking to chat with someone who gets 'stuck' from time to time and loves doing so, yet hates themselves after it... 

Feeling as if my life is in shambles.


----------



## Swerlz

Hey, welcome to bluelight 

By "stuck" you mean what? Cause I have a few meanings of stuck of my own and they change pending on the reference


----------



## AnonyTails

I have a problem with amps... I feel as if I get a lot done... But after I look at it and it's like damn, what did I do?


Its caused a lot of issues... While working, sure, it does help me get things done. I know in reality I end of becoming a paranoid self loathing fool who has been up for 3 days. I even used it a way I never intended to and I am beating myself up over it daily since.


----------



## BlackRose20

*New member seeking friends from the 253 area*

Hello, I'm new to the site you can call me rose...... 30yr/f WA, well I've been using bluelight for a very long time but just made a profile.  I'm hoping to make some new friends on the site and would love to meet some cool people near our around puyallup, wa area. Thanks


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Hi ya there Rose!

Glad you signed up and are utilizing BL. I also lurked for awhile too and I think it helps one get off to a running start.

Most know of Other Drugs and Basic Drug Discussion but check farther on down the Forum list and you might like Electronic or Non Electronic Music Discussion, Life Advice and Visual Arts, Science & Technology or maybe Sober Living.

Hope to see you around, OD is always open so stop by soon.

Cheers & Welcome to BlueLight 

JA


----------



## weegee

casually intoxicated.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Casually welcomed, weegee 

Hope to see ya posting around on Bluelight.


----------



## SharedHalucination

Whats up errybody!?


----------



## AnonyTails

Just moved back to Indiana from Puyallup. Gorgeous area that was. Welcome to bluelight!


----------



## SampleCloset

*New Kid on the Block!*

Hey guys I?m a new member of bluelight although I?ve been reading these threads for some time. I?m in the pharmaceutical industry and some of these are rather helpful, I have a pretty good grasp on what goes on behind the scenes at a lot of these offices and how the marketing of branded drugs is done so feel free to reach out!!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey SampleCloset, welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## ksce769

Hello World! My name is Kyle Stuart Cordova-Evans 
I am currently 10 days clean of Heroin ?I figure in time the sickness will pass like it has and it almost feels as though the dark shade I was under before is gone out of my life and I am beginning to feel 100% as I struggle to get into colkege, but I thank God everyday I am truly blessed and ib can't wait to just continue this journey of sobriety ? thank youv guys


----------



## Zilch82

Hi everyone, I am new here obviously & in a rundown of the rules and such it was noted I should post first. So a little introduction-
I am here to hopefully find some support and help in getting myself sober. As well as help others if possible.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Greetings and welcome ksce and Zilch


----------



## DeadandBloated88

Hey everyone! I am glad to be apart of the forum. I have known of this site for a long time. A close family friend directed me this way and so far I'm really glad I did! Its nice having somewhere to go to and vent or open up. I need this in my life.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Dead ! glad to have to here, welcome


----------



## Max Flight

Aloha 
I have been browsing this site for years now, and finally decided to join. Because I don't really care who is monitoring the action here, I used to think that it's a good way to get red flagged. But I really don't give a hoot. Anyway, I am just needing to communicate with some other folks. And so here I am, going through it again. I should say that I love my opioids, and have no plans for quiting....it's just been a rough month, ran out of my 8 milly dillys a bit short of my doctor's appointment. I fuckin hate WDS! And have gone through it so many times, you would think that I would know better. But you know how it is. Thank God I found Kratom!  It's not completely taking away the cringe, but with all the hash, and buds as well....I will take it over suboxone any day. (Having to wait until you are in full blown withdrawal is lame) that stuff kindammakes feel. ..weirder than I already am.
Geez, so where to start? OK I am legally disabled due to back and knee problems. I have been taking opioid meds for 15 years now. 

I have been through the whole thing. Long story short...at my peak consumption, I was hooked up, and going through 8 boxes of 100mcg patches, in about 10 days, and I would have my 150 30mg oxys to fall back on, but would still have to supplement with a few grams of heroin to get to my next appointment. I have a doctor that would basically give anything I want. I learned the hard way that most pharmacies, wouldn't even order the medication prescribed! Fent lollipops, ect. Anyway, those days are over. 

I basically had to get my act together by force, with the whole "opioid epidemic". Over the past 2 years, I have systematically been cut back to 4, 8 mg dilaudid. Which are worthless unless snorted. I have an actual phobia of needles n never injected anything. I hear that the dillys are really bomb injecting...but I just can't do it. I snort or smoke heroin, any chance I get. But don't chase it anymore. I try to make it through the month, and usually do. But I am an old fool from the old school, and fuck up on occasion. When I do, I put on my big boy pants, and just go to some kratom. About 8-10 grams is a good dose for me.  And lots of cannabis. I live in the jungle in Hawaii, and always have herb. But I love my opioids too. Often times, too much.  lol 

I still come across the occasional gel patches, and trade out for the whole box. Because I am a fool for the F - train. And I think free basing fent, is the best high. I am extremely weak, when I get em in my hands and I rarely get a box to last more than a day or two. 

Other than that, I basically just an ordinary, fun loving guy. I have kids and grandkids. And manage well enough. I have a lot of wild stories, and what I believe is sound, real world advice. I hope to post some more soon. My new outlet for emotional distress. My kids and friends are tired of getting thousand word texts. I guess that is it for my first post. Aloha everyone. 
Malama Pono.


----------



## DeadandBloated88

Thanks White_Rose. Glad to be here!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Max, welcome.  So you live in jungles in Hawiaii?   I am officially jealous    I am in a place where it's no big deal to be -20 F outside with snow for at least 3 more months.

I'm about your age (grandkids) and been clean from H since 1977,  but still enjoy my smoke and trips. I look forward to seeing your posts around on the site, give a hollar if you need any help!


----------



## Max Flight

Mahalo, white rose. Gald to be here. On the site, as well as in Hawaii. lol. I have to say that -20 doesn't sound very inviting right now. It's been pouring for 3 days, and it's 65? up where I am, and I am wearing my hoodie.


----------



## Cytrax

Hi guys its great to be a part of the blue light community I've read your posting for years its nice to finally join. I don't know what took me so long. I wish every one well and hope to meet many of you guys and make friends.
Take care!


----------



## down_etc

Hey y'all. 

New member long timer reader. 

Heroin addict. Clean for 14 months after 2 years of chronic use. 

I slipped twice in my one-year plus clea  - one nighters basically - and wasn't too horribly wrecked.

Then, last week, I ended up in LA where most of my using took place and somehow my phone remembered my dealer's number (no joke) so I called a copped 2g and smoked that over about 5 days. 

I figured I might get sick but was totally unprepared for full on withdrawal. I'm
in day 4 in a foreign country with no access to dope but also no access to sober support. So I've been reading here and decided to post.

I don't want to use drugs - especially H - for how severely dependent I am on them once I start using, and how everything else in my life becomes immediately compromised. Nonetheless I fantasize regularly about my using career and how nice it was in the beginning and how great it would be to either use occasionally or just have enough money to use forever. Ha! Insane right? 

Neither of those things are really possible for me so my only real option is to stay clean, as difficult as it is sometimes.

Anyway, what works for me is support (12 steps) and connection with other addicts who know what it's like to love dope / hate dope. For some reason I feel a kindred bond with dopefiends.

So, yeah. Day four. Intense weird energy of my mind coming back to life after 3 days of total hell. Anxiety. Insomnia. Gastro-intestinal horror. Aches. All that shit. The physical is fading quickly and now it's mostly waves of intense anxiety. 

For those struggling, kicking opiates is extremely painful, but having done it I can say that the best medicine for the initial terror is patience and the knowledge that it will get better. Because it does. The pain and misery is temporary, and when the good things come back it's an incredible feeling. Almost makes becoming addicted worth it... almost.

Thanks! 

Wish me luck


----------



## Ampchic

Hi. I love this site and have gotten great information on how to take care of my body while I choose to use. I choose to snort meth to augment my focus and energy.   Im content with my use but unfortunately fighting the legal system and their perceived stereotype.  Actually their is no fighting. They win.  So im learning to project scientifically and aesthetically the profile of a non user.  Its hard to beat tests. Any tips appreciated.  Sight I am a happy user but I am aware of the negative impact on the body.   I am always in search of info to protect and lessen that effect. 

Philosophically,  I feel that illegal substances are sought by individuals to manage physical or emotional symptoms that are undefined and/or untreated.  Weather the lack of treatment is due to ignorance of the institution of power or the ignorance of the user to seek alternative assistace... If its even available. 

My opinion, which has changed and formed,  over the last 5 years, is that socially the stigma of a user is terrible and powerful.  The stigma is formed because of not understanding the cause of the behavior and choices of the user. And maybe the user dosent even know why themselves.   Which sets them up to actually believe that they are innately bad, weak, hopeless, helpless, broken? the list goes on. Bottom line. All people have value and potential.   It is only our, humans, lack of humbleness and knowledge that continue to punish individual for behavoir driven by our lack knowledge of the cause or lack of information on how to treat and heal an individual from the trama that propels an individual to fix it themselves the best they can with the resources available. 

Whew. 

?


----------



## Ampchic

Way ta go!   You got this.


----------



## Ampchic

I hate the love/hate dependence also.  What ta go w ur clean time.  Your determined.  Thats awesome.


----------



## Ampchic

Aloha. Thx for sharing.   Its nice to know the perspective and struggles of others.


----------



## Max Flight

Best of luck down. And I can fully understand the importance of getting checked, once in awhile by the withdrawal symptoms. I am on day 6 and outta the woods basically from the worst of it. I have had several heavy emotional washovers, that almost border on kundalini awakening. But, my back is torqued. And I fill tomorrow morning. So I will be probably doing my dilaudid tomorrow. However, I have been seriously entertaining the thought of trying to just quit. Because the stuff I am hearing from my Dr, and pharmacist...they are really going to put the screws to all of us. (Chronic pain patients) And it's going to end at some point. I hope you are doing better. 

E Komo Mai, amp chic. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Lizzy p

Hi I'm new not sure I'm in the right place I'm on day 3 getting off a 5 year abuse of oxys.


----------



## Lizzy p

I'm on day 3 off the oxys chronic back pain person. I weaned myself down and used gabapentin to help with withdrawing. It really helped a lot. If you need any help I'm here. I'm no pro going through quitting now. But I am a medical professional.


----------



## Lizzy p

Wow looks delicious I don't eat much due to my addiction but hoping now that I'm 3 days oxy free maybe my appetite will come back. I could definitely use putting on some weight, would love to be curvy.


----------



## Lizzy p

Lol life is short my friend go eat it!


----------



## Lizzy p

Sounds like you pulled an intercostal muscle they are between each rib. Try ice and Advil for the swelling. Feel better soon.


----------



## CFC

Hey Cytrax, down_etc, Ampchic and Lizzy - nice intros and welcome to Bluelight from all of us here! 

Hope to see you all posting around the forums 

CFC


----------



## blaxxtone

Hi everyone! New to BL  anyone from Buenos Aires, Argentina? Holla at me!


----------



## triggersandbullets

Hello


----------



## Justinotheraddict

Hi I'm Justinotheraddict. I'm new to this so bear with me. I'm addicted to opiates. I'm currently on Suboxone and doing well. I have been taking it as prescribed and it does what it's supposed to do. I feel like I have energy and I am in a good mood.


----------



## Justinotheraddict

Does anyone have any idea how to come off of Suboxone and avoid withdrawal symptoms? Not that I want to come off right now but one day I may have to and I do not want to experience not even the slightest withdrawal symptoms because that would cause me to relapse. I have done everything all the way to heroin.


----------



## Justinotheraddict

Hello I am new to this so bear with me. I'm looking forward to sharing my strengths and experience. I am addicted to opioids.


----------



## Deemgd

Hello!!!


----------



## RzettaSpade

Hi all. I'm zeta from Alaska!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

A big hello to everyone in this thread 

I would love to reply to each and everyone of you individually, but sometimes things get busy even in staff lives.   I hope this suffices to say welcome to Blueighet !!!


----------



## 1thumbie

Yes. Opioids....can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em. I'm new here, first post. Just figuring all this out. So, howdy!


----------



## Max Flight

Hello, all of the other new members. I too am caught up in the opioid cycle. Have been for years, and got way out of control at one point, but I am doing much better these days, and doing my best to stick with my current regimen of dilaudid. 

I see that many people are taking suboxone. I just never liked the way it worked for me personally. And when the doctor said that he could get me off opiates and on suboxone, I told him I knew that wasn't the truth. It would just be switching me to an opiate medication that they were more comfortable with me getting. And flat out refused. Because of my back, and the severity of my injuries....I do have some leverage. Thank God. I know many who have no choice in the matter. Anyways, best wishes to all. It's nice to be able to communicate with others going through the same hardships I am facing.


----------



## CFC

Hey Max and thumbie, nice to see you posting here, and welcome to Bluelight from us all 

If you need any help, just let us know. Otherwise, we look forward to seeing you posting around and getting to know the folks here - we're mostly a friendly welcoming bunch!

All the best,
CFC


----------



## Treyz53

Hey I'm new and have a question that may get me flagged. If I take 4.3 grams of morphine will that be enough to do me in? I am used to 300-400 mg at once. No more than that so 4,300 mg should do it, right? Please let me know , I don't want to waste it for nothing.


----------



## Treyz53

Just looking for some advice on a problem I am having.


----------



## CFC

Treyz53 said:


> Hey I'm new and have a question that may get me flagged. If I take 4.3 grams of morphine will that be enough to do me in? I am used to 300-400 mg at once. No more than that so 4,300 mg should do it, right? Please let me know , I don't want to waste it for nothing.



Hey mate, welcome to Bluelight 

Sorry to hear you're feeling suicidal  What's causing it?

Can I ask you take a look at *The Dark Side* and maybe consider talking about your issues there before you consider trying to do anything like that?

CFC


----------



## TherealRyan

Hello. New here, but i have always used this site as a learning tool. And something happened recently that i thought i would share. Been doing heroin for a year and after last night.. Well i will save it for another forum


----------



## Turtle4422

Herro, I'm pretty much an opportunist, besides dark and needles. My favorites are DMT and fungi. Yet they are hard to get in the part of the north west I'm in. Usually smoke white when it isn't crap. I'm here to learn. Don't remember why I originally signed up I forgot I did and it's been awhile. I'm sure it was to learn something or figure something out.  Sssoooo herro! Hope you have all been having a thunderbitchen grandtastic day! My friends call me sticky.


----------



## Orlandojade

From CT .... hello all &#55357;&#56842; love my pal dopey


----------



## Percifal

Hello all. Thanks for the welcome. Good to be here.


----------



## Percifal

Hello all. Glad to here. I'm a recovering addict. Although, I wonder why they say recovering? Does anyone ever really completely recover?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hi Percival.  You can pretty much feel normal most of the time, but you'll always be vulnerable.  Welcome to Bluelight BTW


----------



## CFC

Hey there therealryan, turtle4422, orlandojade and percifal - welcome!! 

Great to see you sign up and start posting.

What are your favourite drugs?


----------



## Supermomgettingby8

Hello to everytone, first let me tell you how incredibly helpful you all have been lately annnndddd sometimes snarky ha. New to BL about a month ago. Originally found the site through searching some questions I was having when I first started taking and shortly....taking more (-_-) Adderall. Hence, the 5:30 am post. SOB. From the midwest. Mom in her 30's, doing my best to stay on top with an addict brain. Not a single person knows I have been abusing after being MOSTLY sober the past ten years. MY favorite drug I hate to love? Crack..... but that takes me down fast and furious. Right now I haven't even taken a benzo (only supplements) on my binges because I am trying to hold on and convince myself I am in control only using a prescription a while longer. I am a lover of life most days(probably not within the next couple of hours,whoops) and love music and the arts. Thanks guys.


----------



## CFC

Hey supermom, well, you're definitely not alone here. I'm glad you're managing to hold it together though. How many of the forums have you checked out so far? If you're hoping to get sober again, you'll probably find *Sober Living* really helpful 

Oh, and a belated welcome to Bluelight!!


----------



## Supermomgettingby8

Thanks Senior Moderator! You  made my night! Yea I’d say managing to hold it together for sure, but we all know how fast that can go away. I don’t know I really have a great life and have managed to accomplish a great deal in the past ten years. But have started over a decent amount of times. Blue light has really been an outlet for me
the past couple of months so I really appreciate you replying!


----------



## Star_Wonderer

Hello to everybody on Bluelight> Its so good to have another place to talk about safety in drug uses. I've always been interested in chemistry and the effects of them. I also shoot amateur videos. My fav drugs are GHB and nitrous. Have a great day


----------



## CFC

Hey Star, welcome from us all here  Have you checked out all the forums yet?

Hope to see you posting around!
CFC


----------



## hamez

whats up guys. I'm a student. I'm into all sorts of drugs. Trying to experience as many drugs as I can. My go-to fixes are weed, prescription amphetamines, and LSD. I also occasionally enjoy prescription opioid medication, benzos and cocaine when I can get my hands on them. Anyways new to bluelight. I hope to expand my knowledge and know-how involving drug culture.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Welcome to Bluelight Hamez 

Let us know if you'd like any help navigating the site.


----------



## Harvey Icestein

G'day m8's, new bloke here with hurmor thats munted. Queenslander all day, have fun don't over do ya shit, one love.


----------



## RebelScientist4U

I'm from East Coast of U.S.A. I have been a recreational user of many various persciption drugs, street drugs and research chemical drug analogs at different times and some times several together at the same time (drug stacks) I have experience with stimulants, ampetamines,    benzodiazepines, barbiturates, opioids, hallucinogens and disassociate class substances. I have experience with freedom from addiction with the longest time being 2 years. I'm not clean currently I smoke methamphetamine, crack cocaine and abuse persciption drugs mostly Adderall. After I had a string of overdoses and being saved by CPR and Narcam I have not been using heroin or Percocets ever since 2015. I have a University education, B.S Biology and I have been part of a variety of different drug sceans spanning my 25 years in the game. I think that about covers my street cred. I'm here because I don't have a good social life and I'm an addict that is also a big nerd. Thanks for reading this and I will respond to your messages. Take care and have fun...with precautions and a drug buddy.


----------



## RebelScientist4U

Hey what's up? I'm new here too. You sound like me lol. I started with the same mission to try everything and I have so far but there are some research chemical drug analogs that I have not yet tried.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight RebelScientist and Harvey Icestain


----------



## FormicaTable

Hello all. I always stumble upon this site researching my medications etc. so thought I?d join.

34, depression/anxiety, Seroquel (boo), Clonazepam (eh) and Effexor (undecided).

That?s about it ? thanks for having me!


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Hi Ya Rebel %)

Nice to have educated and experienced members! A Big Welcome to You.

You might like the NPD forum or maybe a thread on arylcyclohexamines , Hope to see you around!

And Greetings to you Harvey and Formica, Welcome to BL:D

Stop by Other-Drugs and say Hi!


----------



## Thanku4porn

This looks extremly interesting and cant wait to learn and discuss all matters.


----------



## Mollypopper313

Hello everyone I'm "jim" lol from Detroit. Checking this site out in hope to find ppl near me who enjoy mdma as much as i do.


----------



## m95

Whats goin on guys, just sighned up.  Just letting you guys know now in advance im not good with technology and need to learn how to navigate all these fourms.  But ive been using oxycodone for about 10 years along with xanax and used to smoke tree heavy, but am at the point where i just stocked up on suboxine and am finally ready to move on, just nervous and have alot of questions hence the reason i joines this. Thank you everyone


----------



## m95

Whats up guys i just signed up, i wrote this before but not sure if it went throgh.  Im not too good with all this ans will have to learn to use the site and the threads so i dont piss everyone off with stupid shit lol.  But ive been using oxycodone heavily for about ten years and xanax too but not as bad with the xanax anymore, and coke occasionally.  But oxycodone is my main problem.  I recently stocked up on suboxine and am ready to get this on with, thats why i joined this site to learn everything i can and have quesions answered by real people that been through this shit.  But thank you and look foward to it


----------



## Flypelican1980

Hey y?all I?m just wondering if anyone had ever had 30mg of alprazolam (Xanax) in one go? That?s 15 2mg bars. I did outside my chemist then drove across border chased the dragon the drove home. Just wondering if anyone thinks that?s quite an effort?? Thanks


----------



## Flypelican1980

At the time I had a super benzo habit I also had serepax and Valium (prescribed by sleazy doc who loved my girl) year after slowing down I had 2mg Xanax dose then my first IV of H I dropped got narcainned twice and broken ribs from CPR I was fkn dead!! Fast forward today I?m on suboxone 8mg a week and maybe 2-4 shots of gear I am fully functional my wife supports me my 4 kids don?t know I work in the justice sector. Better living through chemicals is my motto love the dark net when it?s not fkn closing down and taking my bitcoins


----------



## Flypelican1980

Better living through chemicals!! Yay ?????


----------



## CFC

Hey there flypelican, m95, mollypopper (Jim), and the brilliantly named thanku4porn  - welcome to the forums from all of us here  Hope to see all of you heading out to the forums and posting.

Flypelican - that was quite the hit of xanax you took there mate, glad nothing went wrong but sounds like you were super-tolerant anyway.

m95 - are you trying to get clean? If so, head on over to the *Sober Living* forum for some advice on what to do and plenty of support


----------



## Lumen

Hello I'm new here my name's Lumen I'm addicted to meth. Thanks for adding me l.


----------



## m95

CFC im working on it but anyone who been there knows its easier said than done, to be homest i keep saying tomorrow im going to take the sub but the hardest part is waitin to be sick as hell to get to the point to take the sub lol


----------



## CFC

Hey Lumen - a big welcome from all the folks here at Bluelight 

Sorry you're addicted to meth - it's certainly a hard one to beat  Have you tried quitting before?


----------



## CFC

m95 said:


> CFC im working on it but anyone who been there knows its easier said than done, to be homest i keep saying tomorrow im going to take the sub but the hardest part is waitin to be sick as hell to get to the point to take the sub lol



Yeah I completely understand mate. It's not a fun process at all  If you need some help with this, be sure to check out that forum I suggested. Hope to see you posting around.

Good luck,
CFC


----------



## Flypelican1980

Thanks for the welcome. To write what I did in my second post was cathartic I?ve never told anyone about that. I?m known for liking coke n mdma the ?recreational? drugs but what I?ve hidden is my h habit I?ve done well I?ve managed to keep very respectable jobs in the justice sector even though I once fell asleep in court lol. Anyway thanks peace n love all


----------



## Flypelican1980

m95 If you can find some sleepers pop a shit load have 2mg of suboxone and you should wake up over that shitty Hill. Good luck


----------



## Af134585

Whats up peeps!! First post today. Glad to be here to learn and meet smart people lol


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Af134585 said:


> Whats up peeps!! First post today. Glad to be here to learn and meet smart people lol



Hi, welcome to the site


----------



## SpyGuy82

Hey. I'm spyguy. Aka spydir, aka nuke106.
I'm here to talk about harm reduction, learn from people with chemistry and interactions of drugs in Vivo. And of course lots else. 
I'm 25 and from Michigan.
Lurked for a long time, finally got the balls to join. 
This site is a blessing.


----------



## Luveydove

Hey all I'm new to posting on bluelight although I've used it for years reading about drugs. Im looking for some new friends honestly, all mine are dead or locked up. I'm in littlestown pa if anyone ever heard of it. One day at a time and moment by moment.


----------



## CFC

Hey there spyguy and luveydove, welcome to the forums, good to see you sign up! 

Loveydove: check out the Lounge or the social threads in each of the main forums if you just feel like chatting and getting to know folks.

Hope to see both of ya posting around

Cheers,
CFC


----------



## Swerlz

Welcome, both of you 

If you got any questions please to hesitate to ask :D


----------



## Arthall111

Hello  everyone


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Arthall, Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## FLEXURE

*Hello!  And Thank You All!*

Hello Everybody!

I'm looking forward to hearing your various experiences and opinions, as well as hopefully helping by letting you hear some of mine.

I encourage you to reply to whatever I may post.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hey Flexure, welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Tikijoe

Hey I'm TJ, new to this site. Looking for like minded people to connect with. #teamnosleep


----------



## ∆∆fckgaddict77∆∆

new to the site  just lookin to speak to other people going through this carnival of fuckery drug use entails...lol I got off heroin about a year ago, have a term or two left before I get my bachelors in human service work...butttt I'm not going as of right now. Last term I took a class on poverty and policy in the US...ended up fucking murdering any shred of hope I had left...so you could say im cynical. ?


----------



## Gunfighter37

Hello to all im Willam kazmarck ....A lover and addict of all substances and and anything with a nice cock or a fat ass... Thank you it is nice to be here


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Tikijoe. fckaddct and Gunfighter. 

Glad to have you with all of us on Bluelight!


----------



## FentGent2018

Hey all... My name is FentGent2018 ...from Massachusetts where the opioid epidemic is holding fast!!! I may or may have not been or am a current membah...buti just can't stay awayeee from BL cause of all the friends I met.  Been through the ring3r as many times s I can hope to remembah, two times last month I almost died due to the fent...lucky I started to carry narcan so I was okay but freaked out!!! using off and on for 30+ yrs and thank the lord or my Higher Power for this...

Anyways glad to be here with u all and we will chat again very soon.....PEACE to ALL!!!


----------



## Phyd3ux

I'm new, I think.   interests, long walks, dogs, antiques, scraping,  meth, and heroin,  occasionally coke.  maybe a f'n beer once in a while.  ..Oh, and stamps and coins, love them guys.  I'm a collector, but once i started into black seems like I don't have much left, Im hoping to kick it all soon, but I'm not sure if I like the idea.  I've been fortunate, no legal issues, no health problems, no o.d's, rehab's or diseases, no family and friends forcing me  to stop.   Maybe that's not fortunate.  either way, I want to stop, and see what's left on the other side.  I cant't handle being dopesick anymore.  And living on pins and needles isn't all it's cracked up to be.  I hear it's much harder to stop.   I've kicked it before, but jumped to suboxone or methadone,  and that wasn't shooting it.  
I'm not sure what I'm doing here, the state I live in is known for it's ignorance, there's plenty of junkies, but people don't tend to admit it or talk about it, i crave the input of others, I've visited this site for years, but just registered today.
I ramble once I start talking, and Im higher than a giraffes ball sack, so Ill stop now. 
But I do love this site, it's nice to have this type of info available.


----------



## DeadlyMustard

Hello fellow Bluelighters! 

I'm just here to finally share the bits and pieces of knowledge I've learned along my journeys both good and bad. Hoping to add some insight and share some information for the good of all others interested in the fascinating world of medicines!

If you have any specific questions feel more than welcome to PM me as I've have more than enough information to offer those who would like it! 

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## sos123sos

Hello there! I also posted my own thead introducing myself, but I thought I'd say hello here as well... Got a tiny bit of a problem at the moment: I have to work at the bar in about 9 hours, but I'm still high AF on coke, not sure wether I should just keep going and keep taking some coke to get through the night, or try to at least get a couple hours of sleep before going to work... Any tips from more experienced peoples?
Logic dictates I should get some sleep, especially because my boss is SUPER anti drugs, and I'm not 100% sure I can hide I'm on coke while working, but some part of me is telling me to just have some fun while I'm at it, you know?
Anyways, nice to meet you all!


----------



## FLEXURE

I'd like to thank those who replied my introduction.
I have a "boat-load" of "stuff" going on in my life right now, and it's kind of funny how your "welcomes" helped my attitude!
Once Again, Thank You!


----------



## Craig111384

...test


----------



## Craig111384

Ok. Lol. I had just typed a damn lengthy intro, so I am not going to again.

Live - gulf coast
Interests - SPADES, chess, electronics, Arduino boards, drugs, games with my offspring, music festivals ad infinitum.

Been using 15 yrs IV opiodz. Have had true sobriety(soundness of mind) for 1.5yrz. 

Why I joined - To give back primarily.
What I hope to get - Better myself and the community.


----------



## RicherVapours

hi all im here so I don't kill myself doing some dumb concoction bless this house.


----------



## FLEXURE

*Hello!  And Thank You All!  (Again!)*

Actually, this is my 2nd attempt to introduce myself!  I tried to edit my 1st attempt due to a grammatical error, and my 1st introduction seems to have disappeared!
So....Hello All!
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, and hear some of your experiences and opinions.
Hopefully I can help by letting you hear some of mine.
I encourage you all to reply to my posts, whether you agree or disagree!
Thanks!


----------



## CFC

Hey all you folks above! Great to see your intros 

We do all read them, so it's great to hear from each of you, and we look forward to seeing you posting in the other forums and getting to know folks here.

All the best,
CFC


----------



## Blynne

Hello everybody! I?m a newbie here, but I?ve been reading the forums here for a while now.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight, Blynne


----------



## Blynne

So the reason I decided to register is because I’m back on Adderall, & while searching through the forums for drug interactions, I came across a forum about - Adderall & Clonidine - to help with sleep, & I wanted to share an alternative OTC that works incredibly better than clonidine. I’m not sure how to find the right place. Maybe someone can show me how to navigate through here now that I can post.(It’s a bit different)
Tks&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## c.r.i.p_kush

heyyyy ? nice to meet ya!!!!!!


----------



## Ashlynn811

Hey y'all! Been checking out this site for a long time and finally decided to join... Usually have lots of questions, and definitely a lot of experience! ?


----------



## Ashlynn811

Heyy FentGent2018! I'm from Massachusetts as well, but down near RI! Definitely bad with the opioid epidemic.. I switched DOC to ice a few years ago though...


----------



## Ashlynn811

Heyy FentGent2018! I'm from Massachusetts as well! But more down near RI.. Definitely bad with the opioid epidemic around here 
.. I switched my DOC to ice a few years ago though...


----------



## wolflvr36

Hi everyone..I am new and have been a addict all my life.  I am fighting an addiction right now and no one in my life understands what I go through and I have no friends to talk to about it so that's why I'm here.  I'm just looking to talk to people who understand.


----------



## CFC

Blynne said:


> So the reason I decided to register is because I?m back on Adderall, & while searching through the forums for drug interactions, I came across a forum about - Adderall & Clonidine - to help with sleep, & I wanted to share an alternative OTC that works incredibly better than clonidine. I?m not sure how to find the right place. Maybe someone can show me how to navigate through here now that I can post.(It?s a bit different)
> Tks��



Hey Blynee, welcome to Bluelight 

You'll probably find the best forum to share your ideas for now would be *Basic Drug Discussion*. Just click 'new thread', give it a title, and type your message. Let me know if you have any problems! 

Take care,
CFC


----------



## CFC

Ashlynn811 said:


> Hey y'all! Been checking out this site for a long time and finally decided to join... Usually have lots of questions, and definitely a lot of experience! &#55357;&#56476;



Hey Ashlynn, welcome (back) aboard the Bluelight express 

Hope to see you around then - check out the forums and get posting.

Best,
CFC


----------



## CFC

wolflvr36 said:


> Hi everyone..I am new and have been a addict all my life.  I am fighting an addiction right now and no one in my life understands what I go through and I have no friends to talk to about it so that's why I'm here.  I'm just looking to talk to people who understand.



Hey wolflvr, welcome  There are loads here who would understand, believe me. You'll probably find the *Recovery Support Forums* very helpful, especially *Sober Living*. What's your addiction? Opioids?

Take care!
CFC


----------



## wolflvr36

Hi and Thanks!!
Yes it was opioids but I have been on Kratom for 8 years and now my Dr thinks Naltrexone may help me get off of that since I have been trying for several years on my own and I can't beat it


----------



## wolflvr36

Hi Blynne!  What is the OTC that you found that works better?


----------



## CFC

wolflvr36 said:


> Hi and Thanks!!
> Yes it was opioids but I have been on Kratom for 8 years and now my Dr thinks Naltrexone may help me get off of that since I have been trying for several years on my own and I can't beat it



Worth a try. Sounds like your doctor is pretty supportive?


----------



## wolflvr36

She is.  I am also Bipolar and she has been my Dr for 10 years now


----------



## Dat338

Hey everyone thanks for accepting me


----------



## Swerlz

Welcome Dat338


----------



## Dat338

Hey everyone.   Im Dave. Many years using anything to motivate and pick me up.  LOOkIng forward to hearing from everyones comments n adventures


----------



## Donna Gales

Hello. My name is Donna and I haven't got a clue how to do this


----------



## CFC

Hey Dave and Donna, welcome! 

Are you trying to do anything in particular Donna? 

Best,
CFC


----------



## CFC

wolflvr36 said:


> She is.  I am also Bipolar and she has been my Dr for 10 years now



Sounds like you're in good hands mate


----------



## dylanbrockman1

Hello and nice to meet you all.  Hope to find and discuss information about the various substances I always seem to come across during shenanigans.  

Best,
DB


----------



## CFC

Hey DB, welcome  

What substances have you been enjoying recently?

Regards,
CFC


----------



## WillPower23

Hi I'm an oldskool raver from sw Uk...I did the rave and festival scene since 1990 and have taken every drug imaginable and to massive excess.


----------



## Tubbs

Ok grandpa, back to the home with you

Just kidding man glad to have you aboard.


----------



## wrassle

i am in drug court, being tested 1-2 x per week. not happy. can't even drink alcohol. Hello everyone


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hey wrassle, welcome to Bluelight


----------



## CrazeyNBama

Hi, I am CrazyNBama!

I joined to help and educate. I was once a very judgemental person, when looking at those folks with addiction, until it hit close to home. At the same time, I have resuscitated so many people who had little understanding of what they were taking. No one wants to get hurt. And if i can help someone make an informed decision, I will. Sorry, I know it might sound lame. Guess i am the Dogooder type.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey CrazyNBama, welcome to Bluelight 

No judgements here on Bluelight, the focus is on harm reduction.   That varies from person to person.

Dig into the forums and get busy.


----------



## Bothofus

Hi everyone, my girl and I have never been a part of this world till pretty recently. We r both older and dabbling in the fun side of life. I hope that I'm in the right place as I do have some questions but not sure if they are allowed. I am not looking to get booted my first minutes here. We r currently in the new England area not far from Canada. So hellooo all


----------



## main(void)

*Hello Bluelight!*

Hi folks, I already made a few posts here and there but I thought it might be good and proper of me to introduce myself a bit.

I'm still a greenlighter even though I registered TEN (!!!) years ago on this site, I never got around to posting really. I hope to bring some change in that! This seems like such a nice community! 

I'm from Holland, though my job has me out of the country most of the year. Helps to keep excessive drug use in check but eh? 

Peace


----------



## Kaden_Nite

CrazeyNBama said:


> Hi, I am CrazyNBama!
> 
> I joined to help and educate. I was once a very judgemental person, when looking at those folks with addiction, until it hit close to home. At the same time, I have resuscitated so many people who had little understanding of what they were taking. No one wants to get hurt. And if i can help someone make an informed decision, I will. Sorry, I know it might sound lame. Guess i am the Dogooder type.



Wanting to help people isn't lame at all. I read articles sometimes about drug related incidents and deaths and see people in the comments section saying things which are so heartless and intolerant that they come off as monsters. Most of the drug users I've associated with and spoken to are just regular people trying to make the most of life.

Whether drug users are going about it the right way is a matter of opinion, but the same could be said about anyone, drugs or no drugs.

There is a lot of judgement and stigma in society regarding drugs, but I believe much of that is based on misinformation and preconceived ideals which hopefully will become less and less with time.. hopefully.

Anyway, welcome to the site, I look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Also, welcome to bothofus  What kind of questions did you have? As long as it's not asking where to score stuff (not saying it is, we just get a fair bit of that) other than that, we're pretty tolerant.

Mainvoid, glad to see you actually posting after ten years! I read some of your posts about lysergamides yesterday. Would be interesting to read a trip report comparing your experiences with the different analogues.


----------



## main(void)

Thanks Kaden_Nite!  As of now I'm still finding my way around here, see where goes what, but I look forward to do some more extensive write ups eventually.


----------



## Vurm84

Hey everyone ?. I?ve used the site a lot in the past for a lot of info and finally decided to join. 
Little bit about me. I have been dabbling in the pills for about 15years now and am currently trying to stay away from them as they are becoming impossible to find in Colorado anymore. I had a very large addiction issue with Oxy and was taking about 80 to 100mg a day. I?ve rescently started taking Kratom and so far it has been both keeping my pain manageable and my mood euphoric lol. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful and euphoric day!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Vurm, glad you decided to join Bluelight, Welcome!


----------



## BeefyButt

Hi, everyone! I've been an avid reader of a number of threads on this site over the years and had 13 years clean until 4 years ago - just to give you some of my backstory. I've been on prescription pain medication and then on non-prescription pain medication and then a crazy journey of mixed opioids which I'd never used until 4 years ago. I decided to join up because I'm tired of feeling alone around what drives my drug use, whether I'm using or not, I feel different to other folks. Anyhow, just wanted to say hi and now I need to find a thread for dealing with SNEEZING as a withdrawal symptom ATCHOO!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey BeefyButt !  Welcome to Bluelight 

Check out *Sober Living*  for help with the sneezing and support for withdrawal.  Hope to see ya posting soon.


----------



## DreadedChick

Hey All 
I'm a noob... hehe
One love


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## What_not_alessa

Hello! Im new!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey, What_not_alessa   Welcome to Bluelight !


----------



## CCTV

Hi guys, another new member here.

I have used this forum before for research purposes so thought that i would indulge further and create an account for my enquiries should they arise. Look forward to contributing my own experiences and helping in any way possible.


----------



## Swerlz

Welcome to Bluelight CCTV 

Glad to see you finally made an account. I was the same way before I made an account. Came here to look up something or read about something new, then one day I said "Fuck it, I'm just gonna make an account already" and since then I've made a lot of friends here and contributed a whole lot over the years.

Hope you stick around and allow us to get to know you better. What kind of things brought you to the site anyway?


----------



## BeefyButt

White_Rose said:


> Hey BeefyButt !  Welcome to Bluelight
> 
> Check out *Sober Living*  for help with the sneezing and support for withdrawal.  Hope to see ya posting soon.




Thank you for the welcome! I didn't realise I'd feel quite so emotional just being welcomed, but I've been very alone with this. It feels good to belong, I guess.


----------



## Swerlz

Lol love the name BeefyButt

You'll find over time that the community here is like a really big, fucked up international family.


----------



## ASHellytopay

Hello everyone I’m new here  and glad to be here


----------



## ASHellytopay

I feel the same way, I joined because I don’t have a lot of people to reach out to when I’m in that bad headspace


----------



## JK25

ASHellytopay said:


> I feel the same way, I joined because I don?t have a lot of people to reach out to when I?m in that bad headspace



Hey guys, 29-year-old veteran with 14 years of multi-poly-sunstance use.  Name it I've done it.  Quit the list when I made it past 150 chemical and natural substances, probably 100+ pharms in there.  

So I would like to day drugs have destroyed my life and my relationship with my family and trust fund baby life is out of the window.  I have to actually work now.  

But anyway, just came out of a six month crystal induced psychosis that almost made me kill myself one night.  

So yes, drugs are bad m'kay.  Don't get written out of grandpa's wine farms and pull wire, then eat, shower and sleep.  If them shadow peeps come knocking, your come-down plan better be Midazolam rocking.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

A big welcome to ASHellytopay ! There's plenty of people to reach out to at Bluelight


----------



## madinud

Hey guys new Bluelighter here just trying to meet some new people with similar interests:D


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey madinud, welcome to Bluelight!

Since you're looking for people of similar interests, what are those interests?


----------



## lesanne16

Hi!  I'm a newbie and going to try and figure this out!  I use this site all the time in response to questions that I Google!


----------



## Sweetjan3

Hi everyone!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hi Jan, welcome to Bluelight !


----------



## Wingchun

Hi, I want to say hello to everyone. I?ve been reading this forum for ever and decided to make it official-I?m a member!!! I hope to make some friends, give advice, and maybe get some too! ?


----------



## ASHellytopay

Hello!


----------



## Theopieking

Hello everyone, I'm theopieking (which you can see from my name) and I'm a long time reader frist time joining, I really love my opiates preferably morphine. I look forward to talking to all you guys and passing forward my knowledge where I can


----------



## Some420girl

*Hello from a lonely soul*

Hi there. I thought I'd introduce myself one more time. I am 32. 33 in May. I am a manager for a store. In a relationship for 8 years. Married for 4. My wife is an alcoholic. I am a crack addict. She doesnt hide it. I do. I started with cocaine then moved to crack cocaine. Long story. Im not proud. Ive been addicted for 6 months now. I keep it a secret from everyone. But I feel signs are starting to show. I have quit a few times. But. I have relapsed too. Tonight I relapsed. I am ashamed. I had a heated discussion with my wife. All she said is that I don't have any moxy for our financial situation. We're currently living pay check to paycheck. Living in a live in motel with a weekly rate of 420. We barely make ends meet. But tonight I fucked up. I bought my choice of drug. From our rent money. We are short 220 dollars. I never have an answer as to why I keep repeating this behavior. I have no friends and no one to talk to. If I ever were to overdose, Id very possibly die alone. And that devastates me.


----------



## Rivain

Hey there, everyone. After ages of viewing forum posts and discussions I thought I’d register and get a bit more “involved”, so to speak. Hopefully I’ll be able to share some useful information I’ve gathered over the years with you all. My name is Ricky and I guess I’ll be seeing you all around the forums a bit more often.


----------



## Swerlz

Welcome 

What kinds of things are you interested in and brought you to the site?


----------



## Rivain

Thanks &#55357;&#56841;

Well in relation to this site my interests range from wanting to learn all I can about the pharmacological actions of various substances to trying to share the info I have learned over the years, both from experience and other sources. I’m a fairly “tame” user but the effects of substances on people is fascinating. By tame I mean I don’t do needles or the heavy stuff (I know, this is very subjective but I think you get the gist). 

I initially studied history and was very into geography and geology but after a few years I started to develop a very big interest in medicine as well as medical conditions. I’ve read a few posts from people asking about how they can administer certain substances and a couple of the routes of administration are potentially fatal so I’m hoping I can warn people against doing anything dangerous before they do it. 

Oh and I love astronomy and quantum physics. And LSD (but sadly can’t get my hands on any these days &#55357;&#56897. Anything else you wanna know I’ll be happy to answer. I generally try and be a kinda decent person instead of being impatient and hostile towards people (who don’t deserve it... &#55357;&#56859


----------



## gettingit424

new here but think i like this. some people get high, some sky dive. no difference, but which one makes the most sense. not being 30000 feet in the air depending on a blanket packed in bag.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Rivian and gettingit424 !


----------



## YoChillMaan

Yow Everybudah
I'm 22 yrs old hirl from Hungary, occasional drug user, and whenever i had a question about drug releated stuff i've always arrived at this forum so i tought i register :D
I don't have any job or school at the moment sadly :/
I don't do any "strong" stuff mostly Amphetamine (Speed) and Marijuana (like once every 1-2 weeks). Oh and i love Jamaican/Russian accents :D


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey YoChillMaan! Welcome to Bluelight.  Enjoy your stay here, hope to see you around Bluelight Posing


----------



## Skennedy82

Hello, I'm new here and was wondering if anyone could help with a taper plan using loperamide and cimetidine to help withdrawals from H. I've been reading the loperamide thread so I'm hoping to finally get off this stuff using this method. It's both my boyfriend and I so I need to know how much of both products to buy as well as where and what brand to get. Also a taper schedule would be hugely appreciated. I'm desperate guys. I'm on a 6 month bender after being clean 5yrs and I just want to get my life back on track. When I got clean the first time I did it cold turkey and it was hell. Was on 110mg of methadone and tapered myself down to probably 10mg before I just dropped it. I never want to go thru that again so if anyone would be willing to help me out I'd really really appreciate it!


----------



## Skennedy82

Also I really have no idea how to use this forum so I apologize for my ignorance and if I'm doing anything wrong please point me in the right direction as I've never even been on a forum before. Again, sorry for my lack of knowledge...any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## greyfus

Hi everyone. Joined to educate myself about my drug habits. I'm a sarcastic guy.  I love gaming, deep discussion, and my drug of choice right now is crystal methamphetamine.


----------



## Tmty

Yeah too much too young is me or Daz 4 short,downers I'm afraid is my weakness I start t day with 200mg morph 8mg clonazipam and a couple of bars of zanax washed down with buckfast wine,I should mention I'm from south England where it's pretty dire as I lived in Spain for the last ddozen years on n off,Andulcia is my home
Basically I'm a Herbsman with a habit.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey SKennedy, greyfus and Tmty  

Thanks for signing up, welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## FuckOffInTx

Hello, my username takes away the mystery of where I?m from. My preference was uppers but I joined because I?m going CT after 20 years of an opiate hobby.


----------



## POWERSHARK

What’s up everyone! I tried DMT for the 1st time last night. I have a ton of questions and that’s why I joined. It was an amazing experience, but I don’t think I went anywhere near what is possible. Last night was a introduction I am still amazed by what I saw. Well hope to learn a lot glad to be here!


----------



## Tonberry King

Whats up people, just found yall and had to join. Former pill popper and longtime cannabis fan. Dabbled with shrooms, MDMA, & blow but Mary Jane is my true love. Used to have a big ole problem with them pharmaceuticals crushing and snorting that alprazolam. I did shit like tabs, valiums, methadone, percs, but the xannies got me hooked. Bad shit yall stay the fuck away from it. Haven't had a prescription pill in years and doing just fine without em. If you cant have a good time just smoking a joint or two and having a drink - you need to slow down.


----------



## Emmyloo

Hi im emmyloo 34 altertive model just wanting to not sure why i signed up.  Someone to talk too i guess x


----------



## Emmyloo

Hi there im emmyloo 34 yr old an alternative model guess i joined here on a support basis and that person to listen wanted to say hi


----------



## Renelopez

Newbie is here


----------



## Tubbs

Welcome to bluelight both of you.


----------



## ShadowDancer1430

Hey Y'all!
-ShadowDancer here....tonight has been a wealth of information!!-

Appreciate all y'alls insights & wisdom.


----------



## Awkwardaction

Hello im new here! Im in naples florida.

Sorry we can't help you find drugs


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Shadowdancer, welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Benzo-'Done Cuffs

Hey y'all, i'm not even sure if this is where i make an intro post... I'm on the West Coast and graduated from typical stoner, to recreational benzos, to morphine/oxy's(ya yaa real green OC's) in the 2006-09 period... So about 8-9 years of heroin addiction, and here I am now at the methadone clinic(actually 2-3 years there), really focusing on no relapses and tapering someday....And i have a kpin scrip hence my username.  Honestly I have gotten TONS of info over the years googling and searching your website forums etc etc., and am glad to be a member. I will try not to post redundant questions, and give any words of advice from my experience that i can. Thanks


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey, Benzo... 

Looks like you'll fit in just fine here. Looking forward to your contributions !


----------



## SpencerJane

Hello! Just wanted to say hi and check I’ve come to the right place by joining Bluelight in general. I’m a 36 year old from Australia and currently looking for support, advice and discussions around opioid addiction and recovery. I have been using drugs (LSD, cocaine, MDMA, weed and speed) recreationally since age 14 but always pretty much had my shit together ... until chronic pain led me to opioids. Hoping to be able to listen, learn, and maybe even educate if opportunity arose, others on this site.


----------



## bayareablack

dude. I fucking feel it. your not alone bro.


----------



## mal3volent

SpencerJane said:


> looking for support, advice and discussions around opioid addiction and recovery.



Bluelight is a damn good place for all these things. You might find the Recovery Support forums especially helpful.


----------



## BeantownDude11

What?s up people! Just wanted to check in and say what?s up...I?m 30 from Boston and visiting family in Naples. Looking for some cool people to hang out with and get to know the layout...


----------



## Fukkbukkiittt69

I've been to this site before and finally decided to register. 
21 from Central Florida. 
Stoner. Have had multiple experiences with a plethora of prescription narcotics, crack cocaine, powder cocaine, methamphetamine, east coast brown heroin, 2c-i, mushrooms, ecstasy, molly (or whatever you want to call the crap in my area), and methoxetamine. 
Still messing with whatever falls into my lap and trying to hide meth use from loved ones. 
Swore off benzos for the 3rd time a year ago. Here for social and educational purposes. Mostly boredom to be truthful.


----------



## MTHIVSMSNETALL

I?m new Hi everyone


----------



## Dukezlady

Feeling more like a old but goodie instead of a newbie... Maybe the high is just getting dull... But don't want to excel in a higher habit smh feel lost for the second..


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Welcome to BL  BeantownDude, Fukkbukkittt, MTHIVSMSNETALL & Dukezlady! We're happy to have you and think you'll find some great stuff with a little bit of browsing.

Some great places to start for drug questions are:​
-Basic-Drug-Discussion

Other-Drugs

Drug-Culture

Happy Posting to you all and enjoy yourselves!​


----------



## Jabberwocky

SpencerJane said:


> Hello! Just wanted to say hi and check I?ve come to the right place by joining Bluelight in general. I?m a 36 year old from Australia and currently looking for support, advice and discussions around opioid addiction and recovery. I have been using drugs (LSD, cocaine, MDMA, weed and speed) recreationally since age 14 but always pretty much had my shit together ... until chronic pain led me to opioids. Hoping to be able to listen, learn, and maybe even educate if opportunity arose, others on this site.



Hey Spencer, you might wanna check out Sober Living or The Dark Side. They can both help you with recovery! 

Welcome all, you're in a good place!


----------



## Jollee

Hello All  I just became a new member because I wanted to post a quote about my experience with Baclofen. My shoulder was in so much pain, and no other analgesics helped including high powered pain pill, one 10MG dose relaxed my shoulder and I guess relaxed the pain, I have suffered for many years with this problem shifting back and forth right to left, and finally something has helped! I felt no different except for that my mood was much better because I was not dealing with this pain, or stiffness, as anyone would be in a better mood when they are not feeling pain... If this post can help just one person, I guess it was worth it...


----------



## bouser

Hey everyone, new here. Looks cool. Very supportive group. I joined to share & hopefully help out.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

*Welcome to BlueLight!​*

Hi Jollee & bouser, a big welcome to you both, we're glad you're here. It's great to hear you had such good luck with the Baclofen and it's wonderful to have new members that want to help out.

From here there's a whole host of subjects and sub forums that might pique your interest. Enjoy! :~The Forum~


----------



## Dillycat

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here and glad to be here. I have been reading information on the site for several months, and it has been so helpful. Thank you to everyone for sharing your time and knowledge and experience.

Sincerely,

Dillycat


----------



## Joecracker

Hello world... here for some information and maybe a place to get some honest opinions and a little help.


----------



## Omgigi

First time posting but have stalked the site for years. Wanting/ needing to be done with opiates after nearly 10 years of daily use. Just wanted to finally let my presence be known and to say hello to everyone here. The site already feels like family to me, so thank you BL!


----------



## CFC

Welcome aboard folks!  

Glad you took the plunge and finally joined. Keep posting around the forums, and join in with the community and social forums if you feel like getting to know folks better.


----------



## not_so_young

Hi all. 
I'm not completely new, as I had a different profile many years ago, but can't remember it at all... lol. But since so long has passed,I do feel like a different person and have a lot more experience now, so I am kinda new.
Anyway, I'm a 40 something female from Detroit. I've partied my whole life, but have struggled with drugs for about 8 years now. Struggle in the sense that its causing me more problems than its worth. 
The reason I came to the site lately was to see if I could find a post on the best way to enjoy crack. Technique, how to spend the buzz, good ways to come down, etc. Does anyone know where I could find a post on this? Would I be able to start a post like that?
That topic aside,I hope to utilize this site in a more productive way than I had in the past.
Thanks for reading,
Lisa H


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey, not_so_young, welcome to Bluelight !

This is the New Member Introduction and not everyone reads this sub forum all the time. if you don't get an answer to your questions you might want to start a thread in *Other Drugs* or *Drug Culture 


*


----------



## Sufferingparker

Hey guys!
I've had my account for a bit, but I've never really go to use it due to some unfortunate life circumstances that left me unable to access the internet for about 9 months. Anyway, I'm really excited to be a part of this community!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Sufferingparker, glad you got your internet access back. 

Looking forward to seeing you post in future,


----------



## Emmagale

Hi all, 
It?s good to be here. Thank you for alllowing me join!  
E


----------



## Alehb82

Hey y?all! I am new and looking in Dallas area. I?ve read rules and know I can?t ask. Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## cessnaflyer

Just joined the site.Looking forward to hopefully being a contributing member in one way or another.


----------



## Jack russel

Hey bluelight guys and all!
Very greenlighty at this stuff but hey im here to give it a bash
Lekker menn 
Check u all on the flip side!


----------



## finkpower66

hello keep it short and sweet,iam not an addict rather a hippie who works hard and enjoys recreational drugs also hate alcohol


----------



## finkpower66

is there anyone out there with positive results from smoking IR oxynorm powder for example is the rush harder from smoking (im assuming it wouldnt last aslong as snorting or injesting)but never the less iam interested to know as i have a limited supply.thanx in advance.


----------



## gerto

Hey, y'all! Happy to be here.


----------



## Ngapuhistrong

Kia ora . Hello from new Zealand. I've been lurking and reading for ma y years but never signed up or commented. 37 year old bodybuilder life long seaker of euphoric feelings. My personal experiences range from prescription medications for long term extreme pain through to recreational drugs for getting high through to bodybuilding drugs for building mass and for losing body fat. I'm by no means an expert on any topic all I will comment on as my own personal experience the experience of others of being with and maybe a few tips all guides that you could learn from my bad experiences


----------



## 6am-64-14m

*Introducing... The Greatest F***-Up Of All Time!*

Hi, all.
Not so bad now as the title suggests but use to be. Man... glad those days have waned and life is getting back under control again.
Anyway: Been hitting this forum for a while and thought maybe I would get involved a little more actively (great; just what we need here, eh?). :D
Bluelight has some brilliant minds and experienced contributors that have helped this ol' fool get a grip on his life again. Much thanks to all here. Forever grateful.
Best wishes always,
JobeWankanobe


----------



## nemothreefo

Yo what's going on. Just got off the treadmill, I'm a bit tired. I love reading others experiences, asking questions, and so forth.

In more of a general sense, I'm an outdoors type of guy. Love to bike,hike,fly and ya.


----------



## Messire

Hi there. New here. Mainly on the quest of finding out why MDMA is nowhere as good as it was a couple of years ago and finding out what's the fuss with cocaine. Taking cocaine while sober increases my awareness with say aprox- 10% and delivers some sort of mild euphoria but nothing that would justify its price tag. 

I frequently attend techno parties in Berlin and my routine combo nowadays is speed and ketamine (approx 80% speed / 20% ketamine). Don't really like ketamine and k-holing, or downers altogether, but in this particular combo, ketamine is relaxing the muscles and makes things slightly dreamy / cartoonish whereas speed delivers the requisite energy for dancing. Also enjoy some good psychedelics every couple of months (lsd, shrooms, peyote, dmt or 2cb).


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight, everyone 

Stay safe and be good to one another !


----------



## Static-77

Yo what's up people, I decided to register since I read this site on a daily basis. I probably owe my life to this site for advising against some stupid shit I would've tried. I have a few questions but have no clue where to ask/put them


----------



## Krylon36200

Hello everyone, I've been browsing and lurking on bluelight for about a year and a half now so I decided to register an account and become a more active part of the community. I hope that I can help others make better choices than I have, and to learn a few things myself as well.


----------



## Zanthros

Hi fellow humans?! I?m a new member who enjoys Intellect, Humor, & Current Events....oh & drugs!
    I was recently in a serious car accident that shattered both my legs, broke my hip, both my arms & hands were broken, 2 vertebrae (C7 & T1)
, 4 Ribs, Blunt Force trauma to my head, & last but not least 1/2 my spleen was removed to stop bleeding internally! But, hey I can?t complain!
   My topic I guess is that I need advice in convincing my doctor to prescribe opiates.
I?m a former heroin addict & it?s written on my medical history.
    I legitimately need pain management but in today?s climate, doctors won?t come near me with any opiates and nothing else really helps!!!
Can I request that my medical history be erased?
 Can I get advice on how to make this happen please?
   Thanks guys!
One ?
One


----------



## Mcbigmaxx

Hey swim is new don't know really how to introduce my self but I'm very friendly person I don't want to go in depth or sound boring lol swim is 20 years old will be 21 in January he started off having fun and now swim is just like everyone else he has his rituals and to him it's all about being able to ask questions and Chating with people like him


----------



## coolbeans2016

Atlanta, Gawgia native.........
Discussion topic on national news this morning has left me needin a group hug!!!! lmao!
Death Penalty for drug dealers.......
eliminating "pain maintenance" in America......
hello wheelchair, (dusts off device)
cryptically staring at that old walker...... Nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
gonna make my "blue sammich" for breakfast & longingly dream of ........... ??!!!
%)


----------



## coolbeans2016

%) lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolbeans2016

Not sure WHERE your at.  But generally: X-rays, CAT scans, MRI's & the "readings" of any of or all of these imaging, within 2 years old.  Plus the intake fee.  Can range from $150 - S400. A pharmacy chosen beforehand.  And start making a list of "pain maintenance" clinics for your area.  Alot will have "walk-ins accepted" posted in them, but no ad or anything else will indicate this!  Try for the clinics that have their intake paperwork available for download.  This way you can look through it to make sure there is no fee for "background checks" involved.  This will shoot you down even if your criminal record does NOT contain drug violations mostly! Also, when filling out medical paperwork, and the entry for your social security number?  DOES NOT have to be filled in!  I do NOT ever put mine down & have never been asked for it except once.  My response is always I am not comfortable with it, since even my back surgeon's office in a VERY LARGE affiliate hospital was "hacked" 3 years ago and everyones information was stolen!!!
Prepare yourself for the intake day.  You will have to offer a urine sample.  Even if you are a current patient with another pain clinic and your transferring, most require you piss clean!  NOTHING in your urine!  So if you have a daily habit, your going to have to deal with that first because 3-4 days of drying out is going to leave you sick.  You SHOULD know this.
Also, paperwork is going to include a front/back of the human body outline and you will have to place different pen lines, squigles, and lines with strikes thru them to indicate burning pain, shooting pain, and just deep/arthritic pain so be ready to mark this accordingly, and to be ready to discuss these areas as they are affected.  You are having to teach the provider about yourself so verse yourself mentally before hand about what types pain, what areas, etc... you have to live with.
Last, but NOT least.  People that use "pain maintenance" are expected to know their treatment enough to know what they need.  You shouldn't just sit quite when the prescribing part comes around.  If you have had, or you do have enough of these conversations it will be apparent when the conversation gets to this point when the prescribing is at hand.  I always suggest what I need.  Leaving what doseage they want to start you out at up to them.  I just switched providers recently because after a major surgery the Dr. did not want to change my meds, and even if he had it would have been 3 months of taking me down to nothing, then 3 months of getting back to a treatable milligrm amount.  With just having a laminectomy/fusion at L5-S1, and fusion at L3-L4, with 6 screws being placed in the lumbar in between to regain the loss in spacing between discs and such.... along with my current ailments this was IMPOSSIBLE.  So I switched to a previous provider and received what I asked for with a slight downgrade in milligram doseage amount on my IR requested which will go back up next month.
I know this has been long winded.  Hope it helps you some.
It takes ALOT of work, and yes, it can be like a "shot in the dark" sometimes.  I hope & pray you do not run into what I term "fake providers" where they have "pain maintenance" in their name but don't want to prescribe opiates!  My provider I just switched back to has an open intake policy.  Other words, I paid $200, including drug test but if I was not prescribed what I wanted it would be refunded.
Good Luck!


----------



## Drewmitz

Hello i am new here and have a few questions


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hey Drew, welcome to Bluelight 

I had a look at your question and posted in your other thread.


----------



## rttlgrd

First Post
Hello harm reduction experts (and all others like myself that are not very well-informed about intelligent use)! I am will be looking for advice about using anti-fatigue stuff (amantadine, provigil, nuvigil, ritalin, possibly adderall) muscle relaxants (baclofen if necessary?) occasional cannabis, and coffee. I drink insane amounts of coffee. and whatever alse comes up.  I am just getting back into school and graduate school, so I might be studying a bit. I'll be posting in the appropriate forums as well as in this introduction.

Who am I?  Im a middle-aged misfit, survivor, loser, fuck-up and all-around villian with a bad attitude and a highly developed instinct for staying out of prison if at all possible. I value the integreity of having very little to lose, and I avoid weasels that formulate their replies based on what they think I want to hear and what they think they can get from me.

I like being far away from shore on human-powered vessels (boat or board, and I like hiking off where most people can't get to, preferably way up there in the clouds. I also like riding very fast on a very loud motorcycle. I also like returning safely from everywhere I go. I also like sitting on the couch watching films on DVD's, eating food I cook from scratch, and teaching people stuff they want to know.


I got a prescription for Provigil last week, and insurance is resisting until after I try Ritalin and Nuvigil, and I am wondering how to use any and all of the above without becoming noticeably sleepless, anorexic, or deranged. I am a bit inexperienced with prescriptions. In a previous occupation I was subject to random UA's and so I basicly just drank, smoked cigs, and did coffee. Now I have fatigue issues, as well as muscle cramps, and--with the aid of a smart and cooperative physician, I am trying to improve my focus and mental stamina while reducing my reliance on coffee. (I drink around 2 liters a day, and I brew it strong.) 

I will probably start with Provigil, once I get insurance to cover it, then try adding in some Adderal for when I need more mental focus. I will have to work up to smart dosages slowly. Wallgreens down the street* no pricing allowed *for modafinil and  Provigil. Not even worth shopping around. At those prices. For that money I could buy contraband.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight, rttgrd.


----------



## BeerSlut

*Hexed*

Hey there community, hows everybody doing?  I Have been on and off the site for years never managing to last more than a few posts due to a life of chaos. Always been researching pharmacology Im interested in or fascinated by. 
Questions Ill likely(guaranteed) that I will never be able to answer are regard this anxiety, delirium,alcoholism, delirium tremens, alcoholic hallucinoses, panic,doom...I think ya get the picture. No?
Too many benzos+to many beers and the fun that comes with it including  but absolutely not limited to; black and blue body, waking up in hospital wondering why your hooked up to all these machines .., waking up in jail preying to an unknown Old One nobody was killed , waking 
Up next to fat girls, walking up next to black girls, waking up with brand new remote control cars in pocket along with other goodies. 
Heroin and meth...maybe
Another time. 
Cheers!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight Beerslut.  

Stay safe!


----------



## neymarking

Hello everyone! I have been on and off this site over the past year or so and I finally decided to join in and make contributions. I'm currently 23 years old and enjoy going to raves and festivals so this website has some very useful information when it comes to the "party favors". Alas, Great to be a part of the site!


----------



## adderall_addict

Hey what's up guys, new member here. Is there a meth forum on the site? A place to talk about meth experiences, etc?


----------



## BooBooButt

Super New here! Hi Hi everyone!


----------



## Tubbs

adderall_addict said:


> Hey what's up guys, new member here. Is there a meth forum on the site? A place to talk about meth experiences, etc?



We have a meth primer thread in Basic Drug Discussion. Feel free to pop in and share any valuable experience you may have, or ask any questions you may have, but please none of the isopropylbenzylamine or crackback patterns/other tweaker tales.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...e-a-primer-Post-your-meth-hints-and-tips-here


----------



## maggotbrain4232

hello everyone. new guy here. have used this site for a long time looking for information and just decided to join. I'm stuck in a half way house at the moment as a result of a terrible drinking and driving incident (I know I know, very dumb idea) so I have a lot of free time to kill here at the library. I'm into a lot of things, music especially, (Funkadelic, Pink Floyd, Plug, Nine Inch Nails, Les Claypool, The Melvins, The Misfits, Squirrel Nutt Zippers, Ministry the list goes on and on). I like all sorts of drugs but mostly Psychedelics and downers. I'm just here to meet some cool people and to learn.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome MaggotBrain !

I'm a big fan of most of the bands you mentioned except Squirrel Nut Zippers. I guess I'll go check them out.


----------



## Dck0

Hi from west Massachusetts


----------



## maggotbrain4232

they are a big band/swing band. check out the album "Hot Hot Hot"


----------



## Byork25

Hey from KY everyone! I'm a new member but I've used this site several times to get info about different things. I am in to music, camping, hiking... just anything outdoors pretty much.


----------



## Kaotic

What?s up fuckers! Just started using bluelight. Not sure if anyone even uses it anymore most of the posts I?ve read are old, but very helpful. I?m 26 US f. New user.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight Byork and Kaotic !


----------



## Karma619

*Hello*



angeleyes said:


> Welcome to the new NMI social thread! The old one can be found here.
> 
> 
> Homagawd. $14 for a kebab. Gotta admit it was a decent kebab but. We pay pretty high prices but god damn that is a good feed.
> 
> 
> To those new to Bluelight, social threads are basically threads where people from a certain subforum get together, chat, just generally talk and get to know one another. So feel free to come in, say hi and get to know some of the other members. We don't bite, unless you want us to.
> 
> Please read the forum guidelines before posting just above the top of this page or found in my signature. Having said that, if you're new here then welcome and even if you're not then come get a kebab, kick back this that, you feel me?










Hello I'm new here. Also just moved to Winter Haven Florida. Looking for new friends


----------



## pheebs

Hey Im pheebs full time student 16 newbie here lol into mdma, I smoke weed nearly everyday but theyre both giving me kinda bad experiences recently I just have a few questions and concerns if anyone wants to listen and maybe help that would be lovely


----------



## RDP89

pheebs said:


> Hey Im pheebs full time student 16 newbie here lol into mdma, I smoke weed nearly everyday but theyre both giving me kinda bad experiences recently I just have a few questions and concerns if anyone wants to listen and maybe help that would be lovely



Welcome to Bluelight pheebs!! What are your questions?


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Hi Ya Pheebs,

You might want to check out MDMA-and-Empathogenic-Drugs & Cannabis-Discussion.

Happy Posting %)


----------



## ClickFlame

? i am returning from everywhere.. I am you and you are i. Together we are everything of nothing..


----------



## LiamRylie

Hello Everybody! A Texas-sized HOWDY to all y'all Bluelighters! 
(yes, we say ALL Y'ALL round these here parts)

I got here by looking for information on LEGAL NON-CONTROLLED SUBSTANCES. specifically, want to learn about possibly treating my depression with OTC or other legal substances ... NDRI's - Norepinephrine-Dopamine Reuptake Inhibitors (prescription SSRI's do not work for me).

Im also interested in learning about certain Amino Acids, herbs, etc. I play drums for fun and (very little) profit. I am an INFP, interested in Stoicism, Existentialism, Buddhism, ACIM, GTD, CBT, meditation, spirituality, blah, blah, blah.

If you have any tips for me, I'd love to hear 'em. 
THANKS in advance!

see ya around!

Liam


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Chickflame and LiamRylie, welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## Jaygal

Hi new here not sure if I am doing this correct but here goes.. I am in US and I  love meth


----------



## Jaygal

Oh and I am from NJ the armpit of the nation.I have quite a few health questions. I am an insulin dependent diabetic. And I am concerned with my hands n feet being sooo cold! I am an everyday user but IDK


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Jaygal. please seek medical advice.  We cannot advise you adequately because there are too many variables that we cannot possibly be aware of.

Welcome to Bluelight !


----------



## cleosmith

Hello Bluelighter! Cleo here from California! 
hope I can meet here with common interest.


----------



## justagirl*

Hello! Can someone tell me how to post a new thread/question? Might seem like a stupid question but I cannot figure it out!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Use the "*New Thread*" Button on the top left side of the front page of each sub forum page.  The individual thread pages do not have the "*New Thread*" button, but rather a "*Post Reply*" button in the same place.

Happy Posting !


----------



## emailmbishop@gmail

Been accessing BL for years. However I'm a green lighter from   Nashville


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight, bishop 

It took me years to actually register as well!


----------



## emailmbishop@gmail

Thanks, it's a bit confusing but I'll get it!


----------



## strat57

hi, I'm Al I am interested in guitar playing, reading autobiographies. and Peoples lives in General.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Strat57,  I still have the 1966 Strat I bought "back in the day'. Strats sure are sweet guitars, although my favorite has been a Gretsch Dual Jet for some years now.

Elliegantslut, Please be careful about sharing too much info in your posts and remember that Bluelight prohibits posts that detail criminal activity.  Be safe, LEO monitors this site.

Welcome both of you to Bluelight


----------



## kaptkidd

What's up? I'm from Cape Cod .. familiar with Western Massachusetts .. UMASS AMHERST graduate .. lol.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey kaptkidd !

Welcome to Bluelight.   What brings you here  ?

It's a big place so if ya need help getting started just holler and someone will point ya in the right direction.


----------



## AlecDidWhat

18 m KCMO Area - Long time user via google searches leading to specific threads but signed up today for the first time. Young but not dumb, I believe in safe exploration and making good choices and to do that I feel as though you must be fully educated on the topic and not just the fluff and horror stories which might be effective but not for the right reasons. At the end of the day I still choose to blaze nothin else stuck Risk vs. Reward ig. 
-Thanks for reading
Sincerely Alec, the resident smartass.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight, Alec.


----------



## bigmuddaddy

Hello. I am a medic at several rave events. I am interested in the mix of patients that I treat. I read some of these threads and realize why the patient was having the problems that I see. I have been working a cool down tent to try and reduce hospitalization and arrests. I have a very open minded staff that is nonjudgmental. I hope to learn here.

Thank you all.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome bigmuddaddy.  
It's always good to see someone who is you're doing that kind of work at the raves 
If you have any questions about getting around and locating things here, just ask and someone will help.


----------



## midKn1ghtsunset

Hello! 

I am a musician in search of how to responsibly handle substances. Been an addict of benzodiazepines (prescription) for 5 years. I've quit cold turkey more than 10 times and I'm clean from it right now. I've probably been quite close to death more times I'd like to admit. I've used a lot of things in my life, but I went mayhem last summer when I mixed 9 different substances in an evening I cannot remember. It's been a very tough time for me due to anxiety and spinal injury, so I've given up several times. Although, I am an old athlete since childhood, so it makes me competitive and probably given me a prolonged life when I have pushed my body hard. It's hard to not buy all these things when it's available like candy in a grocery store.

I would like to finally learn how to explore responsibly and stop being an impulsive idiot. I hope I will be able to contribute as much as I will learn. I want to think I can live without any substance, but the truth is I don't want to. I do, however, want to live a few more years, so..

Thanks!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Midnightsunset, Welcome to Bluelight 

Lots of us on Bluelight have traveled down that same road, some to a greater degree than others.   There's a lot of info and support available if that what's you're looking for.  Can I suggest you start out checking out the  *Sober Living* and *The Dark Side* sub forums?   No judgement, just straight info and support.


----------



## inkedmermaid

Hii im valery


----------



## midKn1ghtsunset

White_Rose said:


> Hey Midnightsunset, Welcome to Bluelight
> 
> Lots of us on Bluelight have traveled down that same road, some to a greater degree than others. There's a lot of info and support available if that what's you're looking for. Can I suggest you start out checking out the *Sober Living* and *The Dark Side* sub forums? No judgement, just straight info and support.



Thank you!  I will check those out.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hi Valery, welcome to Bluelight.

What brought you here?


----------



## Twentypointfive

Hello everyone. My name is twentypointfive, Im 31yr olds and Im a drug addict. That joke is played out by now, huh? Lol. I currently dont use drugs but I like them and enjoy talking about them. So this seems like good place to join. I also read online police are on this forum. I think thats cool and interesting. It would be fun to have a light debate with law enforcement and hear each others points of view. Anyways Nice to meet everyone! Thanks


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Well hey there 20.5, 

We're glad to have you here. Actually I think LE browses, but doesn't exactly announce their occupation right off the bat. Not that we wouldn't welcome some debate with em if they wanted to jump in. 

Then again with groups like L.E.A.P. (law enforcement against prohibition), growing larger all the time, maybe we'll have more chances to share openly with them. 

Come check out *O*ther-*D*rugs when you have a chance. If you're feeling a little rusty, you could start with *B*asic-*D*rug-*D*iscussion or pick from the list  The Whole Forum.

Hope to see you around & a Big Welcome to You!


----------



## 2qtslo

Sup, new here of course but been round the block plenty out there. using opiods from the bottom to the top which I recently rang the H bell with the newest lacing ingredient, that's got everyone scared. Friends n family are worried as am I now. Like to chill with as much dopamine released as possible but realizing I'll never get anywhere n will lose it all if I don't get clean. Chasing the dragon is getting old n expensive. Times are changing and I wanna live life n not just be existing. Anyway, hello, have used this site before many times to seek out advice from the forums n info.


----------



## Kensie18

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  I am looking forward to getting to you guys.  I have random questions or discussions about aderall from time to time and love to share from time to time.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

A big hello and Welcome to 2qtsto and Kensie !

Hope to see you both posting on Bluelight soon.


----------



## MrPlaza

Yo peeps,

Plaza is the name and I’ve just reg my account on here and I’m here to say hi.

Im a OxyContin prescriber taking 120mg x 2 daily and a OxyNorm 20mg for breakthrough pain taking 56 tabs every script which is 4 weeks.
I take Oxy after all avenues had been exhausted following a botched Back Op on the 25th November 2009. I started at 5mg twice a day and that was increased 5mg a week until it hit a level were I got some relief and that was 80mg twice a day. Up until a year ago I remained on that dosage without ever asking to increase despite body dependence for a number of years. But this last year the pain has increased immensely and I’ve had to hike it 120mg twice a day.
The back Op forced me into early retirement at just 41 and was a delivery driver in central London. 
Ive never abused the Oxy and it’s all above board. That’s pretty much my last 10 yrs.


----------



## Twentypointfive

Hello MrPlaza. I am a new member also as of yesterday. This is a great, interesting and informative site. Drug education is majorly overlooked. This site contains information and stories of every drug and situation you can think of. Nice to meet you and I hope to run into again.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Mr Plaza, welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## MrPlaza

Hey Twenty,

Same to you my friend. 

Thanks Mod for the welcome.


----------



## Ingrid801

Ello BL. 
I?ve been following you guys for a while so I thought I?d go legit and sign up. Just wanna say I?m so glad this community exists. 

OTC codeine got banned a couple months ago in Oz. It?s been hectic since then not having any backup for when the ...better stuff runs dry. Which is a lot when you?re a sick, sad, starving artist in a sick, sad world. 

Cheers,
Ing X


----------



## D's

=) welcome!! I am personally happy to see some new faces on bluelight, whatever you decide to do here I know it will help others by just sharing your own personal experience with life.


----------



## Jmacc77

New here, but, not to drugs.


----------



## akamossad

Hey hey

Akam here....already feeling at home


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

A big welcome to both Jmacc and Akam !


----------



## FentGent2018

White_Rose said:


> A big welcome to both Jmacc and Akam !


Greetings Jmacc& Akam...just dont try to score or meet up with any schmo from the site u dont kno peesonally or a while


----------



## Sm2376

Hi! New to Bluelight. Ready to join the discussion!
Liddy


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Sm2376, Welcome to Bluelight 

There's plenty of sub forums with discussion of subjects about almost any subject under the sun.  Find one and join in. We'd love to hear what's on your mind!


----------



## Spamanator

Hello all, first time post on BL. Long time reader. Really appreciate the educative objective of this forum and the community created by bluelighters to support bluelighters.


----------



## amandadebord730@gm

Hello everyone! I'm new to all of this. Just wanted to say hi!?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Greetings Spaminator and amandadadebord 

Welcome to Bluelight, enjoy the community and discussion.


----------



## lexiluvin

I have no clue what I'm doing or how this site works, especially after forgetting my old info and coming in as a greenlighter. I'm not even sure who I'm replying to... Seems the links that interest me are old, no postings for a long time. Anyway, glad to be here, I'm not allowed PM to anyone more than once every 3 hours, so my first one was wasted. I have to have 50 posts to get off the black/greenlist. Hello to all and >>>>>????


----------



## Tigerlilys

Hello. I'm here to understand side effects and causes of extreme side effects. Currently interested in discussions regarding Ecstasy. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Melinda52501

*Hey*

Just checking it out


----------



## Doses&mimosas

Hi I?m new! Just want to introduce myself, I?m a heroin addict now on suboxone, I still use meth and have many questions. What?s the best way to post questions to people who are active online? I?ve scoured archives and what I?d like is an active convo where I?m likely to receive a reply?


----------



## D's

Hi and welcome, the best way i can describe on this is by just clicking any active user online and send them a private message. Not sure tho if there are any restrictions with being a greenlighter, if there is or something just get 50 posts,and then you will have a bluelighter status,and will be able to message other people from the site.
You are always welcome to p/m the moderators at any forum that would best suit your question.
Hope this kind of helps lol.
=)


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

I might also add the  *Psychedelic Drugs*, *Other Drugs*   and* Sober Living*  sub forums to start off.  They all have active convo's going on where you can ask questions and get good results.

Welcome to everyone I've missed.


----------



## mistyrious

Hello! Wow it's great to find a place to be able to tell secrets about oneself where there will be no judgement! 
Ive been using meth for 20 years and an iv meth user for 10. I'm a self medicator using only 10cents in the morning like coffee. I eat and sleep. I still look young for my age and I'm so good at keeping it under control, my 20 yr old Son who still lives with me thinks I've been clean since he was 3! But I know and desperately don't want to do it anymore. How/where on this site do I ask questions to people who got through withdrawal? I'm wanting to know if anyone has used Ibogaine or Velvet bean to get off of it. I found some posts about it but they are old.

Thanks ! &#55357;&#56833;

Update: found a few new posts about Ibogaine and meth


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Mysterious, welcome to the Bluelight community.

Bluelight is a no judgement zone, for sure. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## belle8

hi i am a canadian here to discuss how to explore microdosing mushrooms


----------



## Mommaof5

Hi, I'm new here. I've used the site to answer questions since I started using years ago. Glad to finally take the step and become a member!


----------



## D's

belle8 said:


> hi i am a canadian here to discuss how to explore microdosing mushrooms


Hi welcome, try asking around here: Psychedelic-Drugs the people that post there are really smart when it comes down to quality of LSD,RC,and other psychedelic drugs, I am almost certain that they will help you answer your question there.


Mommaof5 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've used the site to answer questions since I started using years ago. Glad to finally take the step and become a member!


Ha about time!! welcome!!


----------



## Zerotolerance

Hi all.
I've finally joined the forum after following blue light for a few years now. Happy to be aboard?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hi Zerotolerance 

I have to say that your username is kinda unusual for a Drug Forum, welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## nexopia

Hey, I?m just some idiot girl trying to figure out how to use weed (lmao) hopefully I get a lot of replies to my thread


----------



## D's

hi nexopia =) and welcome to bluelight!!

when I used to smoke weed I had one of those color-changing glass bowls/pipes that was so neat to watch it change colors by just smoking in it, there for a while I smoked from a home made gravity bong, using a 2liter bottle and a socket(things u would find in a tool box), and got good hits from it.

whichever way u decide to use it, just don't smoke it out of a can, or foil. that shit is terrible for you lol


----------



## Rakey

Good morning! I am interested for starters, in conversing about Kratom. I am having a "Total Shoulder Replacement" in a couple of weeks and am hell bent on NOT taking the opiates that I know the docs are going to prescribe for me. I started researching natural pain killers and have purchased Maeng-Da (Kratom) and was hoping to find someone that uses it for severe pain control. I am not really interested in using it as a recreational drug, but do find that interesting as I am going to need some euphoria during my 4 month recovery, but for now, mostly just need advice for using it for pain control! Thanks for accepting me into the group, I look forward to meeting new friends here! 
K


----------



## Neverending910

Hey Everyone!! Glad to be here!


----------



## Neverending910

Hey people!!?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey Rakey, be carefull with Krantom, it is just as addictive as any other opiod type substance.  Just don't be lulled into a "it's safe" mindset in this type of situation.


Neverending Hey !

Welcome, both of you, to Bluelight


----------



## Tryingtobe

*Hello! I am a new member, however have been "referencing" this site for years....*



D's said:


> =) welcome!! I am personally happy to see some new faces on bluelight, whatever you decide to do here I know it will help others by just sharing your own personal experience with life.



Hello! I am a new member, however have been "referencing" this site for years....
Now that I am all logged in and have a user name can someone please point me in the right direction as of what exactly I need to do next??


----------



## Tryingtobe

Hi there! I am a brand new actual "member", however have been using this site for advice and so on for years.
I'm glad that this is the first post I came across, as when it comes to kratom I AM YOUR GIRL! 
Seriously I'm like a scientist when it comes to the stuff...
So here it goes...
Basically we'll start off with a little bit of my back story and why I even know about Kratom I was prescribed Dilaudid Percocet and endless amounts of Norco for years as I have Crohn's disease along with other "Crohn's related" diseases/issues.
After years of being on such heavy drugs I went to the doctor for what I thought was a med check and he put me on tramadol obviously I got very sick and unfortunately turned to the street. Luckily the farthest I went here was just pills but it was really really bad so I started to research natural pain relief and came across kratom.
As with everything I put in my body I started to do my research that lasted about 2 months before I actually went out and bought some.
My first bottle was a red horned vein, as this is what was recommended for the most pain relief. So I got home took a couple as the dosing says to and didn't feel anything of course me being the person I am I decided to go ahead and take a handful about 10 or 12 of them, about 45 minutes to an hour later I felt just like I had taken a perk 30 along with a Xanax bar or two I felt absolutely amazing I knew I was never going back to Pills and I thought the Kratom was going to be my methadone or Suboxone and essentially "save me" from pharmaceuticals. Boy was I wrong:/
Long story short there's three different strains of Kratom, at least when I was doing it now, now there's yellows and I think some other colors. (In your situation as I tell everyone that I speak to Kratom about I would only stick to the white,the green,or the red strain as those are the longest that have been "studied" and used)
I'll break the the down for you and tell you my personal opinion and experience.
Red Strain: sedating. With this strand you will have the most pain relief and it's half life is anywhere between 2-6 hours (this all depends on how much you take and the quality of the kratom)

I did like the reds. My favorite being a good powdered (vs the capsules) red Borneo or red Bali. However they were just too sedating for me. But when a flare arose, or any type of intense pain I always relied on my reds.

White strain: energizing with mild pain relief. Last the shortest amount of time out of all of the strains (at least that I tried) and my tolerance built EXTREMELY quickly. My favorite was Enhanced white horn, being that it is enhanced I had to take a little less to get the effects but then again I had to dose more often so it kind of equaled out. Some people on here have referred to some white strands as something like Adderall. The only Adderall "likeness", at least to me, was the energetic, euphoric feeling. But the euphoria was completely different than Adderall.
But yeah... Good strand for maybe when you get back to work or towards the end of your recovery from surgery.

Then there's Green strains: these are like a mix of the reds and the whites. Most of them are said to last the longest and you essentially get the good pain relief , not as good as a red but very close, along with the energy (not as much) of a white. And again these are said to last the longest.
My favorite was Enhanced (and when the non enhanced) Green Borneo.
Out of all the greens I tried, which PS- EVERYONE recommended Maeng dah, but unfortunately even after trying several different brands AND extracts, I never EVER felt a thing off of maeng dah.

Pretty much any Borneo or Bali (and I've heard Indo's but never tried any Indo's) will give you the VERY BEST pain relief when it comes to kratom.
A lot of people don't recommend buying from a "local head shop" and believe you can ONLY get good quality kratom online. I've ordered from several different highly rated sites online but I ALWAYS went back to "my local head shop." Only one tho, I don't think I'm aloud to say specific names of stores and brands (if so then let me no and I'll tell you exactly who to buy from
I knew these owners, had actually gone to school with them, and since I was in the shop so much and so knowledgeable about the product they actually gave me a job so I saw the product as it was coming in and knew the quality of it. There were a few other local head shops that I have a shot but there stuff was just awful! Often very old and cut up with "stuff."

Here's where my problem with kratom lies...
As long as you don't have an addictive personality and you have portion control self control all of that type of control then you're perfectly fine definitely wean yourself off as with any other opiate because although it is all natural when I came off of it I got extremely sick just like pills... Honestly felt worse than pills. IT. WAS. HORRIBLE!! 
When I first started kratom I thought it was going to "save" me and unfortunately I ended up getting just as if not more addicted to it just like the pills. It's easy to do. It's legal. Theres zero "chase" you just go to the store and get your fix. 

I'll end with this and will probably add more later because this is a topic I am extremely passionate about because of its value to helping addicts get off the bad stuff and to it's truly beneficial properties.

When my money was right I'd wake up and take the Enhanced white horn, between 6-8 grams with either white grape fruit juice or OJ. At lunch time I would take about 6 to 8 grams of the green Borneo same way with the white grapefruit juice or orange juice. And in the evening I take anywhere between 6 and 12 grams of the red horn and drift off to sleep nicely.

Like I said if you have anymore questions or just want to hear some more experiences then ask away or just let me know.
Kratom has the ability to literally save so many people's lives it's an amazing thing and I'd hate to see it out lawed..
With that being said this all depends on your self-control and if you have dependency problems.

Good luck


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Rakey said:


> Good morning! I am interested for starters, in conversing about Kratom. I am having a "Total Shoulder Replacement" in a couple of weeks and am hell bent on NOT taking the opiates that I know the docs are going to prescribe for me. I started researching natural pain killers and have purchased Maeng-Da (Kratom) and was hoping to find someone that uses it for severe pain control. I am not really interested in using it as a recreational drug, but do find that interesting as I am going to need some euphoria during my 4 month recovery, but for now, mostly just need advice for using it for pain control! Thanks for accepting me into the group, I look forward to meeting new friends here!
> K


All I use is maeng da... different colors.
What maeng da did you acquire? No names or links please > color will do.  
Been through some serious injuries and kratom does in fact do more for me than prescribed opiates (although not as recreational). There is a dependence factor but the tolerance is minor IMO. Kratom works for me as an active service provider who talks to people all day (co-workers and strangers alike). Relatively small doses (1-2 grams when needed) still work after 8 or 9 months. Don't care for the sick and painful cramps in the AM from opi and _had_ to find an option after decades.
I know sourcing isn't allowed but if there is and objectionable questions one would like to ask feel free to send and email.
All other questions can be started in a thread dedicated to your general questions in "other drugs".
Peace, Bro.
One


----------



## CTS

Hello bluelighers! Hope to read lots and contribute. :D


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Greetings Tryingtobe PtahTek and CTSm welcome to Bluelight


----------



## D's

Tryingtobe said:


> Hello! I am a new member, however have been "referencing" this site for years....
> Now that I am all logged in and have a user name can someone please point me in the right direction as of what exactly I need to do next??



Hey tryingtobe, where you begin is the fun part(really), you can browse the forums, maybe you seen a good movie here lately, and want to share about it in the Film&Television forum, or if you are a gamer and like to play a videogame or sport check out the Sports & Gaming forums, don't just stop there! 
Also, if you are searching for something, in particular, you can click the [advanced search] link up top, and select (specific titles), and search for a specific keyword in each title of a thread. For example, you can search "Kratom" in specific titles, and it will bring up each time someone mentioned the word Kratom in their thread, instead of the posts, because it can be confusing,especially when you want to talk about something,and the thread is about something else.

You could update your profile, and find a cute avatar that will work, if you have any questions on how to do that just shoot me a pm,id be glad to help !

Welcome Ptahtek and CTS! Glad to have yal with us. =)


----------



## Nmabeck914

Hey everyone been an avid reader of bluelight ever since I started using drugs iv about 7 years ago. I have found SOOOO many of questions already discussed in the forum and tbh the information that I found was most of the time accurately reflected too so that makes it that much easier to feel comfortable posting! Thank you everyone for all of the good information!


----------



## chickenbuttlips

Hello, 

New guy here. Having some issues with auditory hallucinations and figured I would see if there was anyone else experiencing the same thing. I'm mid 30's, a writer, good guy who kicks it a bit. Feeling like I need some support, nothing too serious, I'm not like on the edge or anything but IDK, just figured I would actually post something. It's the little things. 

Oh and I have LOTS of interest


----------



## CFC

Welcome aboard Nmabeck and chickenBUTTlips 

Hope you find the answers you need here. Head on into the forums start a new thread if you have some questions


----------



## BlackLight1321

Hey everyone. Literally just made this account about 30min. ago lmao.


----------



## D's

Hey! Welcome! =)
April is a really good time of the year to make an account on bluelight. Huehuehue


----------



## exprmntle

*Hey, hi there!*

Hey, all,

I'm new.  I go by exprmntle or ex for the most part.  Especially on forums that require some discretion.  

I have some experience both with using hallucinogens and studying them.  There may still be a paper of mine on the subject floating around out on the interwebs.  It's not under this name and it's just OK, so don't kill yourself searching for it.

However, I'm happy to be here and I hope to learn a lot.

I am friendly and I don't bite.

ex


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey, ex.  Welcome to Bluelight.

There's plenty of folks who share your interests in hallucinogens hanging out in the  *Psychedelic Drugs* sub forum, so you might want to check that out if you haven't already.   I was introduced to them in the mid '60s and while I only dose a few times a year now, I still find them useful and revealing.  

Talk with ya later, hopefully


----------



## Smokelok

Hey y'all long time visitor first time member sometimes I feel like I need to talk to people in this area nice to meet you all hope to acquaint myself with some good people thank you much.


----------



## D's

hi Smokelok, welcome to the family. =)
It's nice to meet you too, I hope to get a chance to speak with you soon.


----------



## callmekepner

Hello ?


----------



## CFC

Yo kepner! Welcome to Bluelight 

How you doing?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Neverending910 said:


> Hey people!!


Hi! 
neverending sounds interesting... is it linked to something good/positive by chance?


----------



## callmekepner

Im doing okay, how about yourself?


----------



## llaredda

Greetings, fellow medicated individuals! i am elated to have found an area, not about getting high, but focused on HARM REDUCTION.  my good ol doc has me pegged as bipolar, however the closest description to my personal experiences being unwell, would be bipolar type schizoaffective disorder, much heavier on the bipolar side.  also have SEVERE rls (no joke its actually that bad) . pretty bad ADHD,mild insomnia and 2 separate doses of PTSD from rolling over in a ditch in an 18 wheeler.. im kinda screwy so to speak.  my doc is a little old school, but his advice has generally been positive.

my doses. adderall xr (calming, focus, better listening, not cutting people off in convo, and oddly, slightly improved sleep if dosed therapeutically) . temazepam . pure RLS and insomnia releif, best sleeps ever,  cautious user never an abuser on that one.  3 months in on tem, used correctly, and i am now TERRIFIED of experiencing withdrawal from that, its the worst ive had by far

adderall and temaz, make me feel and function better, essentially, meds for ME

divalproex - i almost feel like he wants me on this one less for me, and more for the people around me, but i am unsure of this med, i associate it with feeling slow heav...y and tired, and im not fussy on being forced to take it... and it seems to worsen RLS

with the ideal of harm reduction, i think i could benefit greatly from someone who has long term experience on divalproex, and it's effects, and maybe even help it 'click' in my head why doc insists i be on it

the adderall side is funky... 3 years ago i had a coke problem, probably wouldnt have ever touched it had i had the adderall.  adderall is the medicine for me that stops me from getting lost in each moment and not even realize i put a tool somewhere for something.

the flip side of the coin - i will be the first to admit.  i have a touch of the typical adderall junkie..  i could benefit greatly from individuals familiar with it to find a healthy balance. at the end of the day its gotta be like 85 percent therapy and 15 percent "i need an extra buzz today" . adderall helps with adhd big time but also doubles as the crutch that keeps me off the street meds

temazepam  - used as medecine only, however some nights after 4 hours, the odd night i actually legitimately need a second 30 mg dose at 230 am to sleep, and i try to go without those nights..  anyone familiar with temazepam.. i could use general advice. after 3 months, skipping one night of tem makes me feel like i might DIE.   adderall craving in comparison, is mild and tolerable, tem withdrawal, is nearly crippling

all that said,  pleased to be here for the greater good, and a reasonable balance of healthy, comfy, and happy :D


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Welcome to Bluelight llaredda.  

Indeed the focus here is harm reduction, not getting high.   That's quite an experience you've had in your life.  If you have any questions about how to use the site, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Thewhirerabbit333

I AM Dexter Xiavior Malachi .
I wish to engage the community and offer my advice and expertise. I have been doing dxm since I was 12.
I am 28. 
I have written 9 books one of which is a dxm guide book called time travel slip streams and chaos theory. The complete guide to dxm. 
It is esoteric dxm.
It will be published soon.
More to come soon. 
Dxm  out ?


----------



## Ivorydick

Hi there.  Been browsing this site for while andhave finally registered.
In a long (& misspent) life allover central Africa (with roots that go back directly to RobbenIsland)  I have become slightly cynical and tend to say things asthey are - which always offends the pc brigade. 

I hope I can contribute meaningful stuff to the threads which catch my eye.

On the subject of chemicals & meds,I am a complete novice and an inspection of the contents of my firstaid kit showed that two had expired in 1987 and 1992 so perhaps, like wine, they will improve with age. 
I did discard the outdated Polyvalent Antivenom.


----------



## CFC

Hey whiterabbit and ivorydick - welcome aboard! 

Really interesting backgrounds both of you. Which central african countries did you most enjoy ivorydick?

Hope to see both of you getting involved

Best,
CFC


----------



## LynnzCrystalMethod

New to bluelight (as a registered member) but not new to the drug game. ?


----------



## D's

Heyy! greetings LynnzCrystalMethod! We hope you enjoy the time you spend here on the forums, and maybe find it helpful to others if you share some of the experience with the drug game. half the fun is exploring the forums, while the other half is contributing and making friends !


----------



## Undercoversub

Hi everyone! Really excited to be a member, learned so much from this site, but just became a member.


----------



## HipsterUnicorn

*New User/Experienced User?*

Hey y'all! I've used Bluelight for quite a few years now as a research tool. I prefer to be safe with my experimentation and know the expected effects, duration, proper dosage etc. Now that I am quite well versed in the art of the high, I have decided to officially join the community that has served me so well and contribute what I have learned through personal experience (good and bad) over the years in order to help produce another generation of educated and responsible users.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

That's the spirit, HipsterUnicorn !   

Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## WhoKnowsWhatImOn

Hey everyone. I've been using the site for a long time and thought it was about time to become a member.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey WKWIO 

It's always a good time to become a member, welcome!


----------



## waywardmonk

Hello There! 

I've been an avid Bluelight lurker for years. I came to illegal substances late in life, and through a cautious approach had many permanent, beneficial life changing experiences. Particularly with Mdma and Psilocybin. 

I never knew this was a possibility. I was brought up in fear that I would inevitability fry my brain, and end up a homeless junkie. Yet, here I am for the better. Knowing this, and having met others with similar experiences I'd like to bring a more balanced approach towards substances back to the mainstream. 

More specifically, I am beginning a book that contains:

Current Science and Research on each substance 
Narratives of others' life-changing experiences
The dark or downside of the substance
My, and others thoughts on responsible drug use 
Addiction. What it looks like, patterns and how it starts. (narratives from recovered addicts) 

If you have an experience you'd like to share about how a substance positively changed your life, please reach out. I'd love to get the story in there and share it with the world. 
All the best and mushrooms! 
-WM


----------



## GQ_chill

H4llo everybody. 

This wonderful place has already improved my life. I don't know what that says about my 'cool' quotient (let alone about my life :-\); but what I do know is this: I just had to look up the proper spelling for the word "quotient". So as you can probably guess by now, I operate at a seriously epic level. 
The trait that best describes me in just one word? Humble. In 2 words? Hella' Humble. Hashtag form? #blessed.

Cheers!


----------



## jsingh

Hi I am new to this.  
I have questions about poppy medications.

I also like to know about fungals.
Thank you.


----------



## CFC

Hey there waywardmonk, GQ_chill and jsingh, a big welcome from all of us here at Bluelight 

Some great introductions and interesting background stories. I hope you find what you're looking for - check out all the forums, it's a big place with lots of things to explore 

Best,
CFC


----------



## CFC

jsingh said:


> Hi I am new to this.
> I have questions about poppy medications.
> 
> I also like to know about fungals.
> Thank you.



Try heading to psychedelic drugs for your mushroom interests, and basic drug discussion or Other Drugs for information about opiates.

Good luck!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hi everyone. Welcome to Bluelight !

The Moderators of this forum and all members of the community want to thank everyone for contributing to this thread.

We've decided that it is time to close this thread and have each new member start a thread of their own so that we can welcome you individually as much as possible.  

The New Member's Introduction staff


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Thanks everyone, 
     See you in your own thread


----------

